# Breaking News ! Canelo and GGG have signed to fight. (Media workouts added)



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Coming in September.

Your predictions:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sauce? I need to see some hard evidence, not just Canelo bumping his fucking diva gums.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Sauce? I need to see some hard evidence, not just Canelo bumping his fucking diva gums.


Sauce ?






Is that enough sauce for ye ?

If not, here's more sauce:

http://boxrec.com/boxer/356831


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

No, this is the second (not sure if 3rd) time Canelo called Golovkin into the ring and talked shit. I need actual evidence of this fight happening. I'll wait and see. Also, BoxRec sometimes randomly lists fights. They're notorious for this.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No, this is the second (not sure if 3rd) time Canelo called Golovkin into the ring and talked shit. I need actual evidence of this fight happening. I'll wait and see. Also, BoxRec sometimes randomly lists fights. They're notorious for this.


Last time he said he was willing to fight him. This time he straight out said it was signed.

I think it's done for sure this time.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Also I don't think HBO would be parroting all this stuff if it wasn't.

That GGG ring walk was planned.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Last time he said he was willing to fight him. This time he straight out said it was signed.
> 
> I think it's done for sure this time.


When Kellerman asked Golovkin, though, if it was true, he just looked confused. Golovkin's English is shit so it might just be a given.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Is anyone seriously giving Canelo credit for taking the fight now?
Everyone who bought that fight tonight was ripped off (or you could say punished accordingly) and going from pulling Khan up to draining the most notoriously lazy and undisciplined fighter with a name down to a weight Stevie Wonder could see would drain him after claiming for years he wasn't big enough to fight Golovkin when he hydrates to the same weight Chavez did at MW is just another dump on the good reputation he built as a kid.
I know he had a habit of pulling guys up in weight but for a good while he offset that by taking and beating good names and deserved his place as a big attraction.
He's treated fans like shit for at least two years now after being one of my favourite fighters and he's fighting GGG because he absolutely has to after the shite his gums have been bumping for years now.
The worst of it is he's actually capable of at least making it a good fight with Golovkin.
He's led the blind up the garden path until he ran out of path to lead them up.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Coming in September.
> 
> Your predictions:


9-3 Golovkin wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, I have to say that the winner is in for a hellacious mandatory. Derevyanchenko is a serious contender.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mexi-Box said:


> When Kellerman asked Golovkin, though, if it was true, he just looked confused. Golovkin's English is shit so it might just be a given.


It's his *fourth* language FFS. :lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Is anyone seriously giving Canelo credit for taking the fight now?
> Everyone who bought that fight tonight was ripped off (or you could say punished accordingly) and going from pulling Khan up to draining the most notoriously lazy and undisciplined fighter with a name down to a weight Stevie Wonder could see would drain him after claiming for years he wasn't big enough to fight Golovkin when he hydrates to the same weight Chavez did at MW is just another dump on the good reputation he built as a kid.
> I know he had a habit of pulling guys up in weight but for a good while he offset that by taking and beating good names and deserved his place as a big attraction.
> He's treated fans like shit for at least two years now after being one of my favourite fighters and he's fighting GGG because he absolutely has to after the shite his gums have been bumping for years now.
> ...


We finally get the fight we've been asking for and all you can do as whine like a bitch. just STFU.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> We finally get the fight we've been asking for and all you can do as whine like a bitch. just STFU.


that's a bitch straight up whiny little bitch...even with this great news still finds a way to be a negative little person...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> that's a bitch straight up whiny little bitch...even with this great news still finds a way to be a negative little person...


I truly don't get it, I try to be objective as possible but I still don't see how you can whine about Canelo signing the GGG fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Is anyone seriously giving Canelo credit for taking the fight now?
> Everyone who bought that fight tonight was ripped off (or you could say punished accordingly) and going from pulling Khan up to draining the most notoriously lazy and undisciplined fighter with a name down to a weight Stevie Wonder could see would drain him after claiming for years he wasn't big enough to fight Golovkin when he hydrates to the same weight Chavez did at MW is just another dump on the good reputation he built as a kid.
> I know he had a habit of pulling guys up in weight but for a good while he offset that by taking and beating good names and deserved his place as a big attraction.
> He's treated fans like shit for at least two years now after being one of my favourite fighters and he's fighting GGG because he absolutely has to after the shite his gums have been bumping for years now.
> ...


Some "boxing writers" actually gave Chavez a chance in this fight.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Sauce? I need to see some hard evidence, not just Canelo bumping his fucking diva gums.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> We finally get the fight we've been asking for and all you can do as whine like a bitch. just STFU.


Awe sorry boss man.Isa promise not to say nuttin again.
We get the fight that he's been avoiding until he could avoid it no more so take your keyboard warrior talk to someone who might be impressed by it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> that's a bitch straight up whiny little bitch...even with this great news still finds a way to be a negative little person...


Aw yeah,another tough guy from behind the keyboard.
You seriously think he could've avoided it any longer?
The only bitches are the ones who think this is some sort of brace move by Canelo because as I've said several times he actually has a chance of giving Golovkin a decent fight.
He's been the biggest joke in the sport for two years after an excellent career up until then so if you can't get your tongue out of his ass don't be calling me a bitch when the vast majority know exactly what time it is.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Some "boxing writers" actually gave Chavez a chance in this fight.


More fool them mate.As I said,the only surprise was that Chavez didn't pull a No Mas.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Aw yeah,another tough guy from behind the keyboard.
> You seriously think he could've avoided it any longer?
> The only bitches are the ones who think this is some sort of brace move by Canelo because as I've said several times he actually has a chance of giving Golovkin a decent fight.
> He's been the biggest joke in the sport for two years after an excellent career up until then so if you can't get your tongue out of his ass don't be calling me a bitch when the vast majority know exactly what time it is.


He's a joke for 2 years until now! So fuck him!

You sound like a retard.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Awe sorry boss man.Isa promise not to say nuttin again.
> We get the fight that he's been avoiding until he could avoid it no more so take your keyboard warrior talk to someone who might be impressed by it.


I'll take it easy, just go get me a sandwich.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> he could've avoided it any longer?


With ease.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> More fool them mate.As I said,the only surprise was that Chavez didn't pull a No Mas.


I thought he'd get a kirkland level KO. Waste of time, waste of a fight. Hopefully he fights GGG and gives his fans a semi refund


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I truly don't get it, I try to be objective as possible but I still don't see how you can whine about Canelo signing the GGG fight.


See I don't mind discussing it with you because you remain civil without resorting to tough guy drivel.
Honestly mate,do you think he could've swerved it any longer without becoming even more of a joke.
What these guys who like to talk tough forget is that a lot of us here were Canelo fans until he shat all over his good work that went before.
I used to think he was great.Still think he's an excellent fighter but he was capable of giving Golovkin a good fight eighteen months ago at the least.
Instead he's lied and bullshitted his way through the last two years and hardly deserves credit for taking a fight at the latest possible opportunity.
Golovkin is 35 now.What bothers me is Canelo was just as capable of giving him a good fight a year and a half ago.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Fights been signed for a week


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I thought he'd get a kirkland level KO. Waste of time, waste of a fight. Hopefully he fights GGG and gives his fans a semi refund


Lmao, if that had been Floyd you would've had multiple orgasms man. Come one quit playing.

I was honestly underwhelmed with the way Canelo closed, same in the Cotto fight, he's a Mexican icon he should be closing like one. But you love this type is stuff...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> With ease.


If he was willing to keep pissing his dignity away.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Aw yeah,another tough guy from behind the keyboard.
> You seriously think he could've avoided it any longer?
> The only bitches are the ones who think this is some sort of brace move by Canelo because as I've said several times he actually has a chance of giving Golovkin a decent fight.
> He's been the biggest joke in the sport for two years after an excellent career up until then so if you can't get your tongue out of his ass don't be calling me a bitch when the vast majority know exactly what time it is.


Damn, write me a paragraph. Sorry for breaking your little heart with my observations, but that essay your wrote just seemed so whiny and bitch like...

sorry my friend... i'll take it easy on you, didn't know you were so sensitive.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao, if that had been Floyd you would've had multiple orgasms man. Come one quit playing.
> 
> I was honestly underwhelmed with the way Canelo closed, same in the Cotto fight, he's a Mexican icon he should be closing like one. But you love this type is stuff...


Mexican icon? come on now...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Damn, write me a paragraph. Sorry for breaking your little heart with my observations, but that essay your wrote just seemed so whiny and bitch like...
> 
> sorry my friend... i'll take it easy on you, didn't know you were so sensitive.


I think you'll find it's you who's being the sensitive one.
It's just that your tough guy talk seemed so whiny and butt hurt.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I truly don't get it, I try to be objective as possible but I still don't see how you can whine about Canelo signing the GGG fight.


It's leaps and bounds better than pushing it even further off until next May or something and I didn't expect anything but more negotiation horseshite after tonight so dare say I'm actually happy about it. 3G on the slide, but not enough to take the shine off. Chavez is such a god awful gauge, but just purely from a physical standpoint I agree with the sentiment (most of it even prior to the fight) that Canelo looks at his absolute peak right now, no more boiling down. Looking forward to it tbh, and before the end of Summer. Cool.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> See I don't mind discussing it with you because you remain civil without resorting to tough guy drivel.
> Honestly mate,do you think he could've swerved it any longer without becoming even more of a joke.
> What these guys who like to talk tough forget is that a lot of us here were Canelo fans until he shat all over his good work that went before.
> I used to think he was great.Still think he's an excellent fighter but he was capable of giving Golovkin a good fight eighteen months ago at the least.
> ...


Understood man but I don't think he drag it out too long at all.

Cotto and Martinez never gave G a chance at all, and people love them. While I understand the frustration with Canelo's recent fights I don't think you can knock him for taking the fight you wanted him to take now.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I'll take it easy, just go get me a sandwich.


Brown or white?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Mexican icon? come on now...


You're right maybe it's premature to call him an icon, but he's definitely the number one star.

Is he as good as his hype? I don't think that matters he should be laying it on the line like everyone before him did, especially against a guy he's dominating.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Understood man but I don't think he drag it out too long at all.
> 
> Cotto and Martinez never gave G a chance at all, and people love them. While I understand the frustration with Canelo's recent fights I don't think you can knock him for taking the fight you wanted him to take now.


I think he did drag it out.

September of last year was the perfect time to make the fight. Canelo could have fight at 160lb guy at the 160lb limit and look like a beast insteaf of that bullshit Khan fight.

GGG hasnt looked to great in his last two, and though im still excited for that fight, it lost a little luster for me due to those performances.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I think you'll find it's you who's being the sensitive one.
> It's just that your tough guy talk seemed so whiny and butt hurt.


I wasn't trying to be tough at all, just calling our your post how it sounded... whiny and bitch like. You wrote an essay on that shit and it was pretty pathetic tbh.

Like others mentioned Cotto/Martinez never gave GGG a chance... Mayweather Pacquiao happened like 4 years too late..

Canelo has consistently took on tough fights even when probably could have waited such as Lara and Trout and even Mayweather...

Canelo GGG is happening at the right time and has only truly been in the making for about a year, GGG is at his peak, and Canelo is pretty damn near it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Understood man but I don't think he drag it out too long at all.
> 
> Cotto and Martinez never gave G a chance at all, and people love them. While I understand the frustration with Canelo's recent fights I don't think you can knock him for taking the fight you wanted him to take now.


I gave both guys you mentioned plenty of shit.
Especially Cotto,who I was always a big fan of.
I'm happy to take your point and opinion on board but the truth of the matter is,had he avoided it any longer he would have lost all credibility,and he's done a good job of pissing the considerable and well deserved credibility he earned away.
To act like he's stepping up to the mark like a warrior here is to wipe the memory of the things he said about this fight several fights ago and I'm sorry mate because I don't mean to sound rude to you,but anyone denying he has acted poorly since taking the MW belt with his catchweights when he was perfectly capable of fighting at 160 is just choosing to be selective.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I think he did drag it out.
> 
> September of last year was the perfect time to make the fight. Canelo could have fight at 160lb guy at the 160lb limit and look like a beast insteaf of that bullshit Khan fight.
> 
> GGG hasnt looked to great in his last two, and though im still excited for that fight, it lost a little luster for me due to those performances.


I get that, last year would've been best but we're getting it a mere year later. In modern times that's 2 fights. While I understand that it isn't what most would like it's hardly unacceptable in my opinion.

He coulda pulled a Floyd Gayweather and waited till he lost.

Does he deserve great applause and legend status for taking it? Probably not, but he's doing what he needs to do.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Lara, Trout, and Now golovkin...
> 
> ...


So because those fights happened far too late it makes this ok? Because Cotto acted poorly with the MW belt it's ok for Canelo?
And since you've chosen to ignore the considerable credit I've given him for his career before he took the MW belt there's no point in me even trying to argue that second last part when I'm in complete agreement with you.
If you don't like that I choose to post more than two sentences you can always swipe by it.
If you want to call me a bitch at least don't tell me things I've been saying on the thread long before you come and tell me as if it's a revelation.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

No more fucking around


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I get that, last year would've been best but we're getting it a mere year later. In modern times that's 2 fights. While I understand that it isn't what most would like it's hardly unacceptable in my opinion.
> 
> He coulda pulled a Floyd Gayweather and waited till he lost.
> 
> Does he deserve great applause and legend status for taking it? Probably not, but he's doing what he needs to do.


Yes 2016 would have been just right, but 2017 is just as good...

We are not talking 4 years here, we are talking 2 fights that should have been GGG instead...

Khan/Smith was a waste of 2016 and we all wanted GGG instead, JR was a decent event for the mexican people which means 3 fights of GGG clamoring, we are talking 1 year to 1 1/2 year of waiting...

this isn't a lot to be fair..


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I think he did drag it out.
> 
> September of last year was the perfect time to make the fight. Canelo could have fight at 160lb guy at the 160lb limit and look like a beast insteaf of that bullshit Khan fight.
> 
> GGG hasnt looked to great in his last two, and though im still excited for that fight, it lost a little luster for me due to those performances.


No no mate.He's absolutely at his peak now.Haven't you heard.The Canelo fans are saying it so it must be true.
Canelo has decided to wait until he's exactly at his peak although how that can be said definitively is beyond me.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> No more fucking around


Are those pix from the last time Cinnamon called GGG into the ring?


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> I think he did drag it out.
> 
> September of last year was the perfect time to make the fight. Canelo could have fight at 160lb guy at the 160lb limit and look like a beast insteaf of that bullshit Khan fight.
> 
> GGG hasnt looked to great in his last two, and though im still excited for that fight, it lost a little luster for me due to those performances.


So you're still pissed at Canelo for not taking the fight at your convenience and taking a money fight against an opponent not of your choice :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> So because those fights happened far too late it makes this ok? Because Cotto acted poorly with the MW belt it's ok for Canelo?
> And since you've chosen to ignore the considerable credit I've given him for his career before he took the MW belt there's no point in me even trying to argue that second last part when I'm in complete agreement with you.
> If you don't like that I choose to post more than two sentences you can always swipe by it.
> If you want to call me a bitch at least don't tell me things I've been saying on the thread long before you come and tell me as if it's a revelation.


No its not ok but it puts into perspective how 1 year of waiting is not truly warranted of hating a fighter so much because of it because of the shit others have done in the past which truly was ducking and avoiding.

I think this fight was actually built up pretty good because of these 3 fights that should have been GGG instead and all the talking leading up to this, it should be a nice event for boxing.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's a joke for 2 years until now! So fuck him!
> 
> You sound like a retard.


I think many might say I'm saying it exactly how it is and would disagree I sound like a retard.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> No no mate.He's absolutely at his peak now.Haven't you heard.The Canelo fans are saying it so it must be true.
> Canelo has decided to wait until he's exactly at his peak although how that can be said definitively is beyond me.


GGG is definitely at this peak its only downhill from where he is at, fighting good fighters like Jacobs and Lemiuex and not looking like superman shouldn't make his fans feel like he is on the decline. GGG has always been criticized about the level of fighters he dominates and because he has increased the quality of fighters and not looked so monster like I don't think it means he's on the decline.

People are just so gullible and need GGG wrecking C and B level fighters to call him at his peak. If he struggles with better opposition they are quick to start jumping off the GGG train.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Doc said:


> No its not ok but it puts into perspective how 1 year of waiting is not truly warranted of hating a fighter so much because of it because of the shit others have done in the past which truly was ducking and avoiding.
> 
> I think this fight was actually built up pretty good because of these 3 fights that should have been GGG instead and all the talking leading up to this, it should be a nice event for boxing.


Oh, so You're using whataboutism to excuse Cinnamon.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I think many might say I'm saying it exactly how it is and would disagree I sound like a retard.


Fair enough, I'm not perfect I throw out "retard" and "******" fairly easily.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lmao, if that had been Floyd you would've had multiple orgasms man. Come one quit playing.
> 
> I was honestly underwhelmed with the way Canelo closed, same in the Cotto fight, he's a Mexican icon he should be closing like one. But you love this type is stuff...


Floyd was an ATG at Canelos age and had a higher KO percentage as well. This fight was a joke.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> So you're still pissed at Canelo for not taking the fight at your convenience and taking a money fight against an opponent not of your choice :lol:


It was a bullshit money fight, i dont care how much money it made him, i get none of it so its none of my concern. As a fan of the sport, i simply call him out on his bullshit. Not my convenience, it was THE perfect time to make it then, when they were both looking beastly.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Zopilote said:


> I think he did drag it out.
> 
> September of last year was the perfect time to make the fight. Canelo could have fight at 160lb guy at the 160lb limit and look like a beast insteaf of that bullshit Khan fight.
> 
> GGG hasnt looked to great in his last two, and though im still excited for that fight, it lost a little luster for me due to those performances.


Fair do, but to the point you're no longer confident in a 3G win? A lot of people are still saying things like 9-3 Golovkin (not a subliminal @PityTheFool). If that's the case, then it's very far from being too late and Canelo hardly waited for him to fall off. Imagining up complete wipeouts like people were doing initially 18 months ago was never realistic, and while Canelo was in a virtual sparring match tonight I think his "Gasnelo" nick is largely a result from him boiling for so damn long.

He isn't going to be arrogantly standing in-between rounds to prove a point against Golovkin for one round, nevermind 12 like tonight (particularly if 3G puts in that early body work from the jump like he should), but I'm no longer of the mind he's got much of a stamina issue now fighting comfortably at his real weight. He'll also have more than an ample amount of opportunities to be what he is against Golovkin, which is a natural counterpuncher that can string together some incredible combos with very good speed and accuracy.

Good Fight IMO. What's done is done.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh, so You're using whataboutism to excuse Cinnamon.


I just don't think a year of waiting is so extreme compared to a lot of the fights people clamor for that don't ever get made or take so many years where its lost its team. We have so many examples of that.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> No its not ok but it puts into perspective how 1 year of waiting is not truly warranted of hating a fighter so much because of it because of the shit others have done in the past which truly was ducking and avoiding.
> 
> I think this fight was actually built up pretty good because of these 3 fights that should have been GGG instead and all the talking leading up to this, it should be a nice event for boxing.


Yeah but when you posted that you assumed that I did think it was ok just like you assumed that I haven't given Canelo plenty of well deserved credit until he started his nonsense with catchweights when he was rehydrating close to 180.
It's a nice event for boxing but it's Canelo who's followed Cotto by making a joke of the MW titles they held.
Can you honestly defend him fighting Amir Khan?
Don't you get that a lot of us were fans who felt let down by him because we felt he was perfectly capable of giving a younger version of Golovkin a fight when he took a belt at MW?
And there's absolutely no way you can say Golovkin is bang in the middle of his prime.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tuff Gong said:


> Are those pix from the last time Cinnamon called GGG into the ring?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861100724511535105


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Doc said:


> I just don't think a year of waiting is so extreme compared to a lot of the fights people clamor for that don't ever get made or take so many years where its lost its team. We have so many examples of that.


A simple 'yes would have done.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861100724511535105


So Cinnamon showered & suited up for those pix


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

V-2 said:


> Fair do, but to the point you're no longer confident in a 3G win? A lot of people are still saying things like 9-3 Golovkin (not a subliminal @PityTheFool). If that's the case, then it's very far from being too late and Canelo hardly waited for him to fall off. Imagining up complete wipeouts like people were doing initially 18 months ago was never realistic, and while Canelo was in a virtual sparring match tonight I think his "Gasnelo" nick is largely a result from him boiling for so damn long.
> 
> He isn't going to be arrogantly standing in-between rounds to prove a point against Golovkin for one round, nevermind 12 like tonight (particularly if 3G puts in that early body work from the jump like he should), but I'm no longer of the mind he's got much of a stamina issue now fighting comfortably at his real weight. He'll also have more than an ample amount of opportunities to be what he is against Golovkin, which is a natural counterpuncher that can string together some incredible combos with very good speed and accuracy.
> 
> Good Fight IMO. What's done is done.


I'm afraid age has caught up with GGG...I maybe wrong, but im still worried about his last two performances.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd was an ATG at Canelos age and had a higher KO percentage as well. This fight was a joke.


I'm not comparing their careers. Floyd gave you many fights similar to the one you saw today on PPV and you claimed to love them.

I understand someone who loves back and forth action complaining, but a Floyd fan, no way.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah but when you posted that you assumed that I did think it was ok just like you assumed that I haven't given Canelo plenty of well deserved credit until he started his nonsense with catchweights when he was rehydrating close to 180.
> It's a nice event for boxing but it's Canelo who's followed Cotto by making a joke of the MW titles they held.
> Can you honestly defend him fighting Amir Khan?
> Don't you get that a lot of us were fans who felt let down by him because we felt he was perfectly capable of giving a younger version of Golovkin a fight when he took a belt at MW?
> And there's absolutely no way you can say Golovkin is bang in the middle of his prime.


I didn't like that fight at all or liam smith, should have been GGG... and should have been GGG today, but man am I happy I won't have to wait until 2018...

3 fights is nothing in boxing years... If GGG was at his absolute best in September 2016 when Brook was putting hands on him, he has a shot in September 2017 after Jacobs put hands on him... just because he is not destroying C and B level fighters I wouldn't rate GGG so low on his prime... are people that gullible that because he isn't destroying the likes of brooks and willie monroes he somehow is out of his peak? Maybe when competition increases (Jacobs/Lemiuex) he doesn't look so god like...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> A simple 'yes would have done.


I wasn't agreeing with you...


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd was an ATG at Canelos age and had a higher KO percentage as well. This fight was a joke.


:lol: SO in you mind FLoyd was an ATG before he had even faced Gatti? :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Doc said:


> I wasn't agreeing with you...


Well you were, you just tried to make excuses while doing so.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I'm afraid age has caught up with GGG...I maybe wrong, but im still worried about his last two performances.


you think maybe class of fighters? When he was ko'ing the likes of wades and monroe jr's people thought he was a beast... fights a strong brook and technical jacobs and people are quick to jump off the train.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Well you were, you just tried to make excuses while doing so.


ok


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol: SO in you mind FLoyd was an ATG before he had even faced Gatti? :lol:


Yep, greatest 130lber ever and a 3 weight champion.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm not comparing their careers. Floyd gave you many fights similar to the one you saw today on PPV and you claimed to love them.
> 
> I understand someone who loves back and forth action complaining, but a Floyd fan, no way.


I wasn't dumb enough to buy this fight. Canelo fights the same way as old Floyd cept he's only 26. When Floyd was 26 he was blowing guys outta the ring.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't visualize Golovkin beating Canelo. The skill gap is to large. Golovkin doesn't move his head, he struggled to land on Jacobs, he's not stronger either. I can't think of 1 advantage he has in this fight besides power.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I wasn't dumb enough to buy this fight. Canelo fights the same way as old Floyd cept he's only 26. When Floyd was 26 he was blowing guys outta the ring.


This still doesn't address the fact that you loved "old Floyd" fights. I didn't, that's why I was underwhelmed with this one.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I wasn't dumb enough to buy this fight. Canelo fights the same way as old Floyd cept he's only 26. When Floyd was 26 he was blowing guys outta the ring.


@MichiganWarrior

Sounds like a compliment as I think Mayweather was at his defensive/mental peak at the later stages of his life where as the younger floyd got to use more of his natural gifts of speed coupled with great boxing ability, in his old age he had to become smarter and "think" more to offset the loss of speed and what comes with older age.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I can't visualize Golovkin beating Canelo. The skill gap is to large. Golovkin doesn't move his head, he struggled to land on Jacobs, he's not stronger either. I can't think of 1 advantage he has in this fight besides power.


Based on what you saw tonight?

Maybe based on what you saw in the GGG Jacob's fight, you know, the one you said you were going to post your scorecard for to prove your boy won? :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I didn't like that fight at all or liam smith, should have been GGG... and should have been GGG today, but man am I happy I won't have to wait until 2018...
> 
> 3 fights is nothing in boxing years... If GGG was at his absolute best in September 2016 when Brook was putting hands on him, he has a shot in September 2017 after Jacobs put hands on him... just because he is not destroying C and B level fighters I wouldn't rate GGG so low on his prime... are people that gullible that because he isn't destroying the likes of brooks and willie monroes he somehow is out of his peak? Maybe when competition increases (Jacobs/Lemiuex) he doesn't look so god like...


I'm not saying he's far from prime.Just that you said he's bang in the middle of it and I find it almost impossible to see how anyone can come to such a definitive conclusion.
Just like people saying one fighter is pulling bitch moves for demanding catchweights when another (who truth be told,has far,far less need for them) has been doing it to a totally unnecessary degree when it's his fans who bitched about the other guy doing it.
I'd have had no problem with Canelo winning the belt and ditching it because he's a big enough draw without it instead of making the fights for the 160 title and making 155 the blue riband division if he genuinely wasn't ready to fight at 160.
But he has been ready to fight at 160 for a long time as his fight day weights have clearly shown.
The whole point is that all this was completely unnecessary and he's undone a lot of good work in the process.You'll get no argument from me about his talent and ability,but dragging the likes of Khan up and having MW title fights at 155 was a real pissy way to get to this announcement.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> When Floyd was 26 he was blowing guys.


Fixed


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> When I turned 16 I started blowing Lomachenko


Fixed.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> *I'm not saying he's far from prime.Just that you said he's bang in the middle of it and I find it almost impossible to see how anyone can come to such a definitive conclusion.*
> Just like people saying one fighter is pulling bitch moves for demanding catchweights when another (who truth be told,has far,far less need for them) has been doing it to a totally unnecessary degree when it's his fans who bitched about the other guy doing it.
> I'd have had no problem with Canelo winning the belt and ditching it because he's a big enough draw without it instead of making the fights for the 160 title and making 155 the blue riband division if he genuinely wasn't ready to fight at 160.
> But he has been ready to fight at 160 for a long time as his fight day weights have clearly shown.
> The whole point is that all this was completely unnecessary and he's undone a lot of good work in the process.You'll get no argument from me about his talent and ability,but dragging the likes of Khan up and having MW title fights at 155 was a real pissy way to get to this announcement.


I would love to hear more about this and less about the rest we all know your stance on how canelo in your opinion disgraced himself with giving up the belt and fighting 3 unnecessary fights.

Please elaborate on this.

Post Willie Monroe Jr, post Lemiex, post Dominic wade the GGG train was full steam ahead...

He fights a smaller quality fighter in Brook and has hands put on him, and fights really good technical fighter in jacobs and again has hands put on him and it seems people are quick to cite a decline in prime... maybe the quality of fighters has something to do with GGG not looking so god like.

Either way, should be an awesome fight even if GGG is not at his middle of prime, he is not far from it... lots of folks say GGG would blitz canelo, maybe now instead of 2 it will take him 4.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep, greatest 130lber ever and a 3 weight champion.


Nope, Only 2 div champ by 26 and only a couple of really noteworthy names on his resume.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Doc said:


> I would love to hear more about this and less about the rest we all know your stance on how canelo in your opinion disgraced himself with giving up the belt and fighting 3 unnecessary fights.
> 
> Post Willie Monroe Jr, post Lemiex, post Dominic wade the GGG train was full steam ahead...
> 
> He fights a smaller quality fighter and has hands put on him, and fights really good technical fighter in jacobs and again has hands put on him and it seems people are quick to cite a decline in prime... maybe the quality of fighters has something to do with GGG not looking so god like.


Your agenda is becoming clearer with every post.

If you're going to imply GGG was never all that then you should ask yourself why Cinnamon fought his last 3 opponents.

See if you can explain that without using the word 'marinate'.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> I would love to hear more about this and less about the rest we all know your stance on how canelo in your opinion disgraced himself with giving up the belt and fighting 3 unnecessary fights.
> 
> Please elaborate on this.
> 
> ...


Yet again you're making assumptions.
Where have you seen me say Golovkin has been beyond criticism of any sort whatsoever?
So what exactly is it you want me to elaborate on? 
Your assumption that I think GGG is beyond any form of criticism and that because I'm criticising Canelo I must be a Golovkin fanboy?
If it's not that you'll have to word it a little differently please because it looks as if that's exactly what you're surmising.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Your agenda is becoming clearer with every post.
> 
> If you're going to imply GGG was never all that then you should ask yourself why Cinnamon fought his last 3 opponents.
> 
> See if you can explain that without using the word 'marinate'.


I always been sold on his beast like abilities towards lesser fighters, canelo is not one of those lesser fighters.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Yet again you're making assumptions.
> Where have you seen me say Golovkin has been beyond criticism of any sort whatsoever?
> So what exactly is it you want me to elaborate on?
> Your assumption that I think GGG is beyond any form of criticism and that because I'm criticising Canelo I must be a Golovkin fanboy?
> If it's not that you'll have to word it a little differently please because it looks as if that's exactly what you're surmising.


Was trying to have a conversation with you on how far from prime you believe GGG to be, you say not far from it and would like to hear you elaborate on that (is it just because Jacobs and Brook fights).


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Was trying to have a conversation with you on how far from prime you believe GGG to be, you say not far from it and would like to hear you elaborate on that (is it just because Jacobs and Brook fights).


I honestly don't know.It's difficult to tell with a fighter who turned over late.
What I am saying is that don't know how anyone can deduce that he's bang in the middle of it the night Canelo announces he's ready to fight him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I honestly don't know.It's difficult to tell with a fighter who turned over late.
> What I am saying is that don't know how anyone can deduce that he's bang in the middle of it the night Canelo announces he's ready to fight him.


GGG is in his absolute prime physical wise and experience wise... I don't get how 2 fights against quality fighters which managed to touch GGG should change that because post Monroe JR, Lemiuex, Dominic Wade the GGG train was full steam ahead and people are starting to call GGG old.. he's always been old.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Fair enough, I'm not perfect I throw out "retard" and "******" fairly easily.


Speaking of "******", have I ever told you that your name means ****** in Serbian?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Speaking of "******", have I ever told you that your name means ****** in Serbian?


Fuck off you cuck ******.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> GGG is in his absolute prime physical wise and experience wise... I don't get how 2 fights against quality fighters which managed to touch GGG should change that because post Monroe JR, Lemiuex, Dominic Wade the GGG train was full steam ahead and people are starting to call GGG old.. he's always been old.


Well you must know something the rest of us don't or have insider knowledge because there's absolutely no way you can know by eye that any 35 year old can be in their peak lifetime physical prime as the male body usually experiences major changes at the age of 35.
Although I'm sure @V-2 can articulate that far better than I can.
But there are always exceptions to the rule,and I'm guessing you have some insider knowledge since you can state this with such conviction.
As I said,I don't know if he's at his absolute peak,but I'm not privy to the insider knowledge you clearly have since you're so sure.
I wouldn't even dare to speculate given I only know the basics about male physiology usually undergoing major changes for the vast majority at 35.
Golovkin must be one of the exceptions.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Well you must know something the rest of us don't or have insider knowledge because there's absolutely no way you can know by eye that any 35 year old can be in their peak lifetime physical prime as the male body usually experiences major changes at the age of 35.
> Although I'm sure @V-2 can articulate that far better than I can.
> But there are always exceptions to the rule,and I'm guessing you have some insider knowledge since you can state this with such conviction.
> As I said,I don't know if he's at his absolute peak,but I'm not privy to the insider knowledge you clearly have since you're so sure.
> ...


in my opinion, should have added that disclaimer.. if you disagree at all please state why, or else relax with these super condescending posts...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> in my opinion, should have added that disclaimer.. if you disagree at all please state why, or else relax with these super condescending posts...


Honestly,I'm too tired for this.
I've just told you why I disagree and after storming into the thread calling me a whiny bitch you're telling me to relax with the condescending posts?
There really is a "having your cake and eating it" vibe going on with the Canelo hardcores.
Last I read you wanted to peace out.:conf


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Fuck off you cuck ******.





Pedrin1787 said:


> Also no one gives a fuck about your third world shit hole.


No need to get so testy.

Pedrin = ******


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Honestly,I'm too tired for this.
> I've just told you why I disagree and after storming into the thread calling me a whiny bitch you're telling me to relax with the condescending posts?
> There really is a "having your cake and eating it" vibe going on with the Canelo hardcores.
> Last I read you wanted to peace out.:conf


double peace out ya whiny little bitch lol

as I was exiting I got a notification so had to jump back in.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> It was a bullshit money fight, i dont care how much money it made him, i get none of it so its none of my concern. As a fan of the sport, i simply call him out on his bullshit. Not my convenience, it was THE perfect time to make it then, when they were both looking beastly.


That's some selective outrage you have there. Where was that outrage when Choco ducked out of the Cuadras and Estrada rematches, but begs for a rematch when he loses to Rungvisai. Did you call him out on his bullshit?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> No need to get so testy.
> 
> Pedrin = ******


Ydksab you cuck ***.

Why are you even here?

Oh that's right, being a cuck involves doing absolutely nothing...carry on then.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo wins now. The weight will help him out. He does linger on the ropes too much, but he counters pretty well off of them. Now cue all of the butthurtness from my harmless post.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo wins now. The weight will help him out. He does linger on the ropes too much, but he counters pretty well off of them. Now cue all of the butthurtness from my harmless post.


Ah, more passive aggression from our resident fairy.

Wants to say his piece but doesn't want anyone challenging his view by claiming they'll be butthurt.

So you formed your opinion based on what you saw tonight or in Cinnamon previous 2 fights?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Right on cue.



Tuff Gong said:


>


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Right on cue.


As I expected.

Why would anyone want to discuss boxing with a fanboy ****** like this :lol:


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think Canelo can hurt GGG, but Golovkin can stop Canelo, this is an awesome fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> As I expected.
> 
> Why would anyone want to discuss boxing with a fanboy ****** like this :lol:


you don't want to because you can't


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you don't want to because you can't


Nah, I don't want to because you're a cheerleading little poof :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Nah, I don't want to because you're a cheerleading little poof :lol:


Cool, give your breakdown to @Bogotazo then


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc said:


> that's a bitch straight up whiny little bitch...even with this great news still finds a way to be a negative little person...


Last night's event (unfair to call it a fight really) was essentially a PPV for an announcement. After all the diva talk and the ducking Canelo didn't have any more excuses. :conf


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Cool, give your breakdown to @Bogotazo then


Ooh, the snowflakes calling in the cavalry :horse


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nevermind, back to ignore


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Love him or hate him, Canelo has progressed so much since the Mayweather fight. He seems to get better with each fight whereas GGG seems to have slipped.

I cannot help but lean toward Saul in this one.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad it's finally happening. Obviously Canelo and team feel they stand a better chance now after the Golovkin vs. Jacobs fight. 

Funny how a lot of people were suddenly interested in fighting/discussing fighting GGG after he looked less destructive (Hunter, Mayweather, Saunders, Canelo).


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I can appreciate the frustration with Canelo and Golden Boy. They certainly turned into a laughing stock when they bent the knee to GGG to hand over the WBC belt. And they've waited until they saw signs of GGG slipping until they grew the balls to fight him.

However.

It could have been a hella' worse. I know of a superfight that was dragged out and given to us 5 years past its sell-by-date. This, at least, is coming only 12 or so months after we wanted it. And in that time it allowed GGG to take on a very important mandatory in Jacobs.

So it's not all too bad. It was expected for them to take him on, and they didn't take the piss as much as they could have. And for that, I actually have to give props to GGG's team (Tom Loeffler) for delaying their desires of fighting Billy Joe for the WBO belt, just to make this happen. That could have given GBP a perfect excuse to fight Lemieux next (not a bad fight, in fairness) and delay further.

With that said, Canelo wins by decision and pisses his critics off even more ;-)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Coming in September.
> 
> Your predictions:


My prediction: Canelo will pull out at the last minute, with some "injury." And then again in early 2018.

The fight will actually take place in May 2018.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Coming in September.
> 
> Your predictions:


Cinnamon wins because, like Jacobs, he simply survives every round.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ydksab you cuck ***.


I was following boxing before you were born, ******. And unlike yourself, I've actually boxed.



Pedrin1787 said:


> Why are you even here?
> 
> Oh that's right, being a cuck involves doing absolutely nothing...carry on then.


I'm here because you're a rude cunt.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> My prediction: Canelo will pull out at the last minute, with some "injury." And then again in early 2018.
> 
> The fight will actually take place in May 2018.


The fight will take place as scheduled. GGG will KO Canelo.

Floyd will return for no.50 against GGG in May 18 trying to outdo what Ray did to Marvin.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

EDIT:Wrong thread


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc said:


> that's a bitch straight up whiny little bitch...even with this great news still finds a way to be a negative little person...


Last night's event (unfair to call it a fight really) was essentially a PPV for an announcement. After all the diva talk and the ducking Canelo didn't have any more excuses. :conf


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> We finally get the fight we've been asking for and all you can do as whine like a bitch. just STFU.


You need an irony meter, mate, particularly for the UK posters.


Doc said:


> that's a bitch straight up whiny little bitch...even with this great news still finds a way to be a negative little person...





Pedrin1787 said:


> I truly don't get it, I try to be objective as possible but I still don't see how you can whine about Canelo signing the GGG fight.


:rofl Trolled hard, I know it's over the internet but have you no sense of sarcasm, clearly.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Hope GGG knocks that ginger pussy out cold


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Cinnamon wins because, like Jacobs, he simply survives every round.


Surely you don't believe Jacobs was surviving every round? He was putting it on GGG's ass like never seen before. I had Jacobs winning 114-113.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Surely you don't believe Jacobs was surviving every round? He was putting it on GGG's ass like never seen before. I had Jacobs winning 114-113.


:lol: another one


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

about time!

any idea what weight it will be at? 160?


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Canelhoe only got the balls after watching the Jacob fight


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm picking Canelo by competitive decision. Canelo might have to get off the floor to win.


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Love him or hate him, Canelo has progressed so much since the Mayweather fight. He seems to get better with each fight whereas GGG seems to have slipped.
> 
> I cannot help but lean toward Saul in this one.


Agree, although not sure if I make Canelo favourite. Boxing fans are very guilty of remembering faults fighters showed in the past without recognising how much they've improved.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Surely you don't believe Jacobs was surviving every round? He was putting it on GGG's ass like never seen before. I had Jacobs winning 114-113.


 Didn't even wobble! What a chin Golovkin has.

Not that I have a horse in this one but those belly aching about the Jacobs fight seem to have forgotten Alvarez vs Trout.

Also Golden Boys bought judges are criminal, GGG has to knock him out to get a draw here, didn't one judge have the Floyd fight even? They're as corrupt as they come.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861174040802807810


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

That's strange, I was told on good authority by the CHB Boxing fans that Canelo was petrified of Gennady :think1


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Sauce ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling the contract was already signed and sealed beforehand and the only prerequisite was for Canelo to steamroll Chavez, which was what happened.

Everything, except probably what the fighters said was rehearsed.


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

TFG said:


> That's strange, I was told on good authority by the CHB Boxing fans that Canelo was petrified of Gennady :think1


Don't think many really felt that. Oscar was happy to put it off though.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

TFG said:


> That's strange, I was told on good authority by the CHB Boxing fans that Canelo was petrified of Gennady :think1


Yep, we can now conveniently forget that Canelo went back to 154 against Liam Smith.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Yep, we can now conveniently forget that Canelo went back to 154 against Liam Smith.


Big deal, I wouldn't have taken the WBC split either, he'd have been an idiot to do that instead of getting the fight on his own terms 6 months later. Canelo said this was the reason he dropped the belt all along and everyone ignored it, now that he's made the fight its obvious that he wasn't scared.

The fight took 2 years to make, about average for a superfight. Canelo is fighting GGG coming off his biggest win, yeah he struggled against Jacobs, but that's because Jacobs is top level, not because GGG is past it.

If Canelo had left it any later it would be impossible to defend him but he's made the fight and now we're getting the biggest fight in boxing. Not sure why people are still bitching and complaining, just enjoy the fight.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

TFG said:


> Big deal, *I wouldn't have taken the WBC split either,* he'd have been an idiot to do that instead of getting the fight on his own terms 6 months later. Canelo said this was the reason he dropped the belt all along and everyone ignored it, now that he's made the fight its obvious that he wasn't scared.
> 
> The fight took 2 years to make, about average for a superfight. Canelo is fighting GGG coming off his biggest win, yeah he struggled against Jacobs, but that's because Jacobs is top level, not because GGG is past it.
> 
> If Canelo had left it any later it would be impossible to defend him but he's made the fight and now we're getting the biggest fight in boxing. Not sure why people are still bitching and complaining, just enjoy the fight.


I wouldn't either, but certainly I wouldn't have dropped back to 154. Think about it, the lineal middleweight champion fighting back down to 154.

Not that he is scared, but their team certainly wasn't too eager until after GGG came out less stellar against resurgent Jacobs.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Zopilote said:


> I'm afraid age has caught up with GGG...I maybe wrong, but im still worried about his last two performances.


He may not be the same guy he was a couple years ago, but I don't see his skills having deteriorated to the point where he can't still handle business. I think he's more than capable of having the best camp and bringing in the highest level of conditioning of his career perhaps even with a bit of a nastier edge to his mentality for having been jerked around so long. Not just by Canelo, but Cotto and Martinez (Dibella) before him.

It's been almost five whole years since Lou's first tirade and I think it played a substantial role in the level of backlash unleashed on Canelo, on top of the argument about his youth and whatnot where as people made excuses and gave passes to Sergio and Cotto. Those never personally sat well with me tbh.

Anyhow - September, Zopi. Not May 2018 or even later. Time.



Uncle Rico said:


> It could have been a hella' worse. I know of a superfight that was dragged out and given to us 5 years past its sell-by-date. This, at least, is coming only 12 or so months after we wanted it. And in that time it allowed GGG to take on a very important mandatory in Jacobs.


Yeah, to draw a comparison in only the most simplified and narrow sort of way possible, this fight feels like it comes had Mayweather and Pacquiao fought in May 2012 after Marquez III rather than March 2010. It really probably couldn't wait any longer though, I agree with @PityTheFool that it was pushed to the edge of the cliff in a sense given the decade of disparity in age between them. Oscar could sell this fight to the public another further 18 months from now granted Golovkin didn't lose badly over that period, but for us it would've fucking sucked.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Didn't even wobble! What a chin Golovkin has.
> 
> Not that I have a horse in this one but those belly aching about the Jacobs fight seem to have forgotten Alvarez vs Trout.
> 
> Also Golden Boys bought judges are criminal, GGG has to knock him out to get a draw here, didn't one judge have the Floyd fight even? They're as corrupt as they come.


GGG has an incredible chin, that shot would drop much of the MW division.

I think the Trout fight was close, the knockdown bought it in Canelo's favour but I think Lara beat Canelo. I cannot see GGG getting a decision against Canelo, he will have to stop him. Having said that, it may not be too controversial as we have seen winning rounds against Canelo has become quite difficult.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I wouldn't either, but certainly I wouldn't have dropped back to 154. Think about it, the lineal middleweight champion fighting back down to 154.
> 
> Not that he is scared, but their team certainly wasn't too eager until after GGG came out less stellar against resurgent Jacobs.


What does it matter what weight he fought before? As long as he makes the fight as soon as he can after dropping the belt, which he did, it doesn't matter.

Let's be honest, he's played it perfectly without taking it too far. In these 2 years he's made good money fighting Smith and Chavez and now he gets the fight on his terms, when 6 months ago everyone was crucifying him for dropping the belt. He proved that was the right decision.

Canelo would've fought Golovkin regardless of the Jacobs fight, you don't get this far in the game after starting at age 15 to reach your prime and then flat out refuse to fight the best guy in your weight class, the collision course was unavoidable, this fight was always getting made, those who thought it wouldn't are those who genuinely believed he was scared of GGG, which is obviously nonesense.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

TFG said:


> Canelo would've fought Golovkin regardless of the Jacobs fight, you don't get this far in the game after starting at age 15 to reach your prime and then flat out refuse to fight the best guy in your weight class, the collision course was unavoidable, this fight was always getting made, those who thought it wouldn't are those who genuinely believed he was scared of GGG, which is obviously nonesense


Canelo copped just about all of the heat for the tricks the previous two champions had been playing on him, whether Golovkin fans are conscious of that or not. I imagine the weariness stemmed from a lot of shit such as the below, which predates the entire Canelo angle by literally _years._

_"Who would give a flying fuck, and why are you even asking!?" DiBella roared. "Who knows Gennady Golovkin other than you, me and a few other people?! How many people would he bring to the table?! How much money would he generate?! He is the LAST guy... He is a very good fighter, but it's a fight that economically makes no sense!"

It was suggested to DiBella that perhaps he is afraid to put Martinez in wh Golovkin, a very heavy-handed fighter who is 24-0 with 21 knockouts. DiBella assured us that is absolutely not the case, that it's strictly business.

"There are a lot of other fighters who have nothing to do," said DiBella, who has promoted Martinez the past five years. "Let him fight (Dmitry) Pirog. Let someone else who needs to make a name in the States. He (Golovkin) fought a stiff (Grzegorz Proksa) in his last fight. I think Golovkin beats Pirog, I think he beats a lot of the other middleweights.

"But he didn't beat anyone in his last fight and this is Sergio's time to make a lot of money. ... We're not going to fight fights that do not generate any income."_ - Lou Dibella, September 2012

Then he fought Martin Murray. Big Money.

(Golovkin had actually signed to fight Pirog, but Dmitry ruptured a disc in his back during training camp and pulled out. Proksa was the replacement, not the first choice.)

Gena's biggest detractors won't care to admit it, but this dude was the recipient of heavy swerving for a long time and it was like pulling teeth to merely get other _contenders_ (rated MW's) in the ring with him whilst those wielding transparent agendas simultaneously continually claimed he never fought anybody. Incredibly disingenuous behavior. I remember when people thought motherfucking Daniel Geale was more worthy of a shot at the MW crown. :rofl :lol:


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I have a feeling the contract was already signed and sealed beforehand and the only prerequisite was for Canelo to steamroll Chavez, which was what happened.
> 
> Everything, except probably what the fighters said was rehearsed.


You're close.

They reached agreement two weeks ago, and everybody sat on the news till post fight.

Max was told just before the fight.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I guess GGG has gone the Hagler route to make his money. Not bad at all. 

This fight was dogshit, I was on a high from Joshua-Klitschko and then this happened which i only see as a step towards Canelo-GGG.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> GGG is in his absolute prime physical wise and experience wise... I don't get how 2 fights against quality fighters which managed to touch GGG should change that because post Monroe JR, Lemiuex, Dominic Wade the GGG train was full steam ahead and people are starting to call GGG old.. he's always been old.


Daft statement, Doc.

Male physical prime ranges 22 or 23 till about 28 or 29.

By thirty, he is going down hill, and by 35, is significantly past physical prime.

However, when you add in experience and learning, I would say that prime for most boxers who are brought up through the sport might be 27 or 28 to... no real upper limit there, as most continue to learn.

So combining these considerations, GGG was probably at his best around 2012 to 2014, and been on a steady decline for at least three years now.

He should clearly have been Martinez's opponent, and if not, then Cotto's. Instead, we were treated to the circus of junior MWs hijacking the middlewt title and passing it around at catchweights. Fights were created solely based on $$$ considerations and lack of money-drawing power was cited as a good reason to avoid having the best face the best,

Canelo, whom I was, and still am, a fan of, was probably the most egregious ducker since Floyd refused to face prime Pac.

Not a real MW despite coming into the ring at 174 for Jnr MW bouts ?

Agreeing to fight GGG (maybe) if he boiled down to 155 (always easier in mid twenties than mid thirties) ?

Finally, he takes a fight significantly above the 160 limit and during post-fight, announces the GGG bout.

Yes Doc, et al, it's good that we are finally getting the best fight to be made at MW, but, as @PityTheFool points out, it is coming because Canelo, bless his cinnamon soul, has no place else to run and hide, and because he has reached his absolute prime in every sense while GGG has aged and slipped some. (Floyd wanted no part of Pac till JMM put him to sleep).

Every year of delay improved Canelo's chances, but he's run out of fig leafs and we're going to see them meet in September.

This is to be lauded.
But like the eventual Pac-Floyd bout, it should have happened a year and a half sooner.

At any rate, it's on now, so rejoice and....bring it on !


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

PityTheFool said:


> Is anyone seriously giving Canelo credit for taking the fight now?





tezel8764 said:


> I guess GGG has gone the Hagler route to make his money. Not bad at all.
> 
> This fight was dogshit, I was on a high from Joshua-Klitschko and then this happened which i only see as a step towards Canelo-GGG.


@Felix

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=54681

*BoxingScene.com has confirmed that WBO middleweight champion Dmitry Pirog (20-0, 15KOs) suffered a back injury in training, which in turn has forced him to withdraw from a highly anticipated unification with IBO/WBA "regular" champion Gennady Golovkin (23-0 20KOs).*_ The fight was scheduled to take place on August 25th with HBO televising.

According to promoter Artie Pelullo, Pirog injured his back while hitting a tire with a sledgehammer - a popular exercise among fighters.

The HBO card will go forward with Golovkin in the main event, according to Pelullo.

http://www.badlefthook.com/2012/9/2...golovkin-lou-dibella-comments-hbo-boxing-news

*"Who would give a flying fuck, and why are you even asking?! Who knows Gennady Golovkin other than you, me and a few other people? How many people would he bring to the table? How much money would he generate? ... He is a very good fighter, but it's a fight that economically makes no sense." -- Lou Dibella*

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=58875#ixzz2B4t1Qwvj

*The World Boxing Association announced that Daniel Geale will be stripped of his "super champion" status and Gennady Golovkin is named as its sole WBA middleweight champion.*

President Gilberto Mendoza made the declaration at the WBA's 91st Annual Convention in Jakarta.

Geale won the WBA "Super Champion" title when he unified the WBA and IBF titles by winning a decision over existing WBA "Super Champion" Felix Sturm on September 1 in Oberhausen, Germany.

However because of Felix Sturm's long overdue mandatory obligation to Golovkin, the WBA declared the winner of Sturm/Geale bout must face the winner of Golovkin/Grzegorz Proksa by December 31.

Golovkin defeated Proksa by stopping him in the fifth round in a very impressive performance. *Geale has since declined to face Golovkin announcing he will fight Anthony Mundine in January 2013 in Australia.*

*Fight Hype: What are your thoughts about fighting Golovkin?

"You know, listen man, does the fight make a lot of sense? He's a serious fighter, a champion, but what is it worth to me? What am I gonna get out of that? I got a team of people gonna advise me that he's not really known in the U.S. What does that mean? They say this guy won't generate money. I don't know what that means. I didn't get into boxing to avoid guys. I'm not afraid of no man except God. He's just a regular guy, another human being. I only fear God; no other man. If I got people advising me that fight isn't worth a lot of money... you know.... what I do? -- Peter Quillin*






http://www.boxingscene.com/dibella-sergio-martinez-not-fight-golovkin-next--67194

Promoter Lou DiBella, who guides the career of WBC middleweight champion Sergio Martinez (51-2-2, 28KOs), states that his fighter will not face WBA/IBO champion Gennady Golovkin (27-0, 24KOs) in his next return fight.. Martinez last fought in April and suffered several injuries during the decision win over Martin Murray. Martinez will likely not return until 2014 and *DiBella says he won't put his fighter in the ring, after such a long layoff, with Golovkin.*

"Sergio will be out for at least a year. You saw his last fight, he won it on guts and will and balls alone. He had no knee, he had no hand, and *I'm not sending a champion who is 38-years-old - after a year plus layoff - into a ring with this guy. I'm not saying they will never fight. I'm not speaking for Sergio, who is a grown ass man and controls his own career. The successor to Sergio Martinez has already been determined and the next great middleweight is Triple G," DiBella said.*

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/256269.html

*Martin Murray has denied reports he is to fight unbeaten WBA middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin in Monte Carlo on February 1, but confirmed they will be fighting on the same bill.*

Several reports emerged in the British press on Sunday which stated the Brit had been handed a title shot against Golovkin, although Murray later revealed via his Twitter account that was not in fact the case.

A fight between the pair had been mooted to take place in the United States, but Murray could not obtain a visa.

However, Golovkin's manager Oleg Hermann believes Murray is running scared of his fighter and indicated that, even as mandatory challenger, is refusing to fight him.

*"Murray does not want to box Golovkin and for a long time he's refused to do so." Hermann said. "Gennady primarily wanted to go against Murray, and we were glad that the WBA ordered this fight. Unfortunately, Murray refuses to go against Golovkin. We changed our plan and we're negotiating with another opponent."*_

^^ Do folks realise where we are in the timeline merely up to this point alone? *Canelo doesn't even enter the picture for another 24 months.* There was oodles of horseshit with Cotto in between to boot. It's also of particular interest to the objective observer to note the dates with all of the above and take into consideration how each of those fights would've been perceived *at the time* had they taken place *then*. Pulling Teeth. Something about striking hot and irons. This soap opera had been going on for a very long time and the patience was already well-worn out after Canelo-Cotto took place.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I wouldn't either, but certainly I wouldn't have dropped back to 154. Think about it, the lineal middleweight champion fighting back down to 154.
> 
> Not that he is scared, but their team certainly wasn't too eager until after GGG came out less stellar against resurgent Jacobs.


That seems to be the line du jour, facts be damned, for all the Canelo haters now that the fight is on.

Good theory, if your timing was correct. Except it's not, DLH made the "8 figure" offer right after the LIam Smith fight so the ball was clearly in GGG's camp before he even fought Jacobs.

Here's another theory--with a more realistic spin; maybe GGG and his team decided after his struggle with Jacobs and the subsequent horrible ppv numbers that they should reconsider DLH's more than generous offer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> That's strange, I was told on good authority by the CHB Boxing fans that Canelo was petrified of Gennady :think1


They also said he'd no Danny Jacobs and only gets hit when he wants to


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> They also said he'd no Danny Jacobs and only gets hit when he wants to


I'm still not sure how Jacobs survived, didn't he get dropped by Sergio Mora that time?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This should and will be the hallmark of Canelo's strategy for GGG


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo wins now. The weight will help him out. He does linger on the ropes too much, but he counters pretty well off of them. Now cue all of the butthurtness from my harmless post.


when this happens the ggg train will come crashing down... and it's posters will be MIA like when money beat up pacman.


Setanta said:


> Daft statement, Doc.
> 
> Male physical prime ranges 22 or 23 till about 28 or 29.
> 
> ...


First and foremost it was only a year of waiting, 2 years to finally get it on in the ring...like others have mentioned short wait considering how long super fights tend to take.

The reason I state he is in his physical prime amd experience is that ggg is a late bloomer and the physical peak you mention he was getting put hands on him by the likes of ouma and still a hot prospect - still perfecting his style, and in 2012-2014 he was still chasing the Martinez's of the division or any top middle weights of his division, still making a name for himself and trying to get anyone to face him...canelo wasn't even in the radar at this time until late 2015 when he became middle weight champ by taking cottos belt... now the fight is taking place in late 2017, 2 years after canelo entered the picture and radar.

it's interesting how the fight is made and people are quick to start citing a decline because they know canelo will put hands on ggg and come out victorious and the excuses are already being prepared.

This is sweet how the tables have turned, 2016 ggg blitzes canelo, but instead ggg gets hands put on him by quality fighters in brook and Jacobs and people are jumping off the train...

if ggg declined to the point where people go from saying he blitzes canelo to now canelo is the favorite in 1 year ggg wasn't that good to begin with anyways... which I always thought he only looks monster like against lesser fighters who don't hit back, ggg will fight reserved like he did lemiuex and Jacobs and get worked... ggg is tailor made for canelo.

can't wait!

lots of ggg fans going to commit suicide late this year.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

It's about time.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> about time!
> 
> any idea what weight it will be at? 160?


Has to be 160.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Haven't seen the Canelo fight from last night yet but I dont really need to it seems. Golovkin didn't look as good as before in his last fight. I don't know I'm kinda going back on forth on this at the moment.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

50-50 fight at this point.

I can easily see Canelo winning on points: He has the head movement to avoid / diffuse Golovkin's power, and he's starting to show better footwork, so as to counter Golovkin's ring generalship. (He moved surprisingly well against the spliff-smoking human heavybag last night.)

Golovkin's reflexes seem to be slightly slower than in his prime, and Canelo's hands are so fast...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> you think maybe class of fighters? When he was ko'ing the likes of wades and monroe jr's people thought he was a beast... fights a strong brook and technical jacobs and people are quick to jump off the train.


Could very well be. He has a solid argument to have lost his last fight. To me, it feels like the Pacweather fight being made after the 3rd JMM fight, when the best the best time to make it was in 2010. Just how i feeel, man. Will still be tuning in this september regardless


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Cinnamon wins because


don't forget to cast your vote towards canelo then...



Zopilote said:


> Could very well be. He has a solid argument to have lost his last fight. To me, it feels like the Pacweather fight being made after the 3rd JMM fight, when the best the best time to make it was in 2010. Just how i feeel, man. Will still be tuning in this september regardless


So in this case best time to make it was May 2016 right? After he got Cottos belt? 1 year and fight is done.

This is not long my friend.

I feel your pain the mayweather one, that was 5 years in the making... 2010-2015

Canelo GGG is 2016-2017 in the making.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> you think maybe class of fighters? When he was ko'ing the likes of wades and monroe jr's people thought he was a beast... fights a strong brook and technical jacobs and people are quick to jump off the train.


Could very well be. He has a solid argument to have lost his last fight. To me, it feels like the Pacweather fight being made after the 3rd JMM fight, when the best the best time to make it was in 2010. Just how i feeel, man. Will still be tuning in this september regardless


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> That's some selective outrage you have there. Where was that outrage when Choco ducked out of the Cuadras and Estrada rematches, but begs for a rematch when he loses to Rungvisai. Did you call him out on his bullshit?


Unlike Canelo, he was taking on other top guys from his division for peanuts, not taking on bullshit money fights against Chinny fighters divisions below, or euro level fighters.

Roman took on Rungvisai, who is a top Superfly and very tough fight for him stylistically while being on his 4th weight class. You know the same thai guy who cuadras wanted no part of after getting folded in half by a body shot and getting lucky by winning on a technical decision caused by a head butt.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> *it's interesting how the fight is made and people are quick to start citing a decline because they know canelo will put hands on ggg and come out victorious and the excuses are already being prepared.*
> 
> This is sweet how the tables have turned, 2016 ggg blitzes canelo, but instead ggg gets hands put on him by quality fighters in brook and Jacobs and people are jumping off the train...


I don't think you found that anywhere in my post. I did say I was a fan of Canelo, so I will be happy for him if he wins, with seven or eight years left to build a great legacy.

However, I'm also a fan of GGG, and I'm reasonably sure that he will prevail here.

The only question is, will he stop Canelo or will he outpoint him ?

If the fight is in America with American officials, Canelo would do well to remember his buddy Kovalev, and what happened to him when he didn't end matters in the ring.

If GGG had fought Saul when Saul fought Khan, I would have given him an 85 - 90 % chance of winning.

For next September, I see those odds as having slipped to 80 - 85 %.

So, no, Canelo is still not winning this.

Too much gap in skills, chin and power.

Mostly, my post was in reaction to this:



Doc said:


> *GGG is in his absolute prime physical wise...*


As he is at least five years past his absolute physical prime, this struck me a s a bit daft.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

TFG said:


> I'm still not sure how Jacobs survived...


Think about it some. :yep


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Setanta said:


> I don't think you found that anywhere in my post. I did say I was a fan of Canelo, so I will be happy for him if he wins, with seven or eight years left to build a great legacy.
> 
> However, I'm also a fan of GGG, and I'm reasonably sure that he will prevail here.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, I'm glad to see your are still in GGG train and favoring him by quite a lot. Should be an awesome fight mate, cheers~

I don't see the GAP you speak of at all. GGG will realize canelo is just as strong... and actually has more boxing skills then GGG who heavily relies on his power and coasts/fights reserved when he meets resistance.. Canelo also could be just as resilient if not maybe more in the Chin department but Canelo is harder to hit then GGG so we may not really know, remember this is Canelo not Monroe JR, he won't unleashing his strong offensive attacks and will be more reserved like he was with Lemiuex and Jacobs.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Unlike Canelo, he was taking on other top guys from his division for peanuts, not taking on bullshit money fights against Chinny fighters divisions below, or euro level fighters.
> 
> Roman took on Rungvisai, who is a top Superfly and very tough fight for him stylistically while being on his 4th weight class. You know the same thai guy who cuadras wanted no part of after getting folded in half by a body shot and getting lucky by winning on a technical decision caused by a head butt.


:lol: you must have taken a course in creative spinning.

Nice deflection though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol: you must have taken a course in creative spinning.
> 
> Nice deflection though.


It takes skill to deflect at that level. @Zopilote is well educated in that deparment.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Doc said:


> It takes skill to deflect at that level. @Zopilote is well educated in that deparment.


No, Zopilote has his favorites like anyone else but they're chosen and earn that status predominantly by way of styles-and-skills as opposed to ethnic and/or national lines, which is honestly more than can be said for the vast majority of boxing fans. Just how it goes, and it's not necessarily an inherent negative either as it pertains to the sport on the whole.

Choco is a fucking amazing fighter with a phenomenal record to validate his status, legitimate criticism of that guy is nitpicking for the sake of it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

V-2 said:


> No, Zopilote has his favorites like anyone else but they're chosen and earn that status predominantly by way of styles-and-skills as opposed to ethnic and/or national lines, which is honestly more than can be said for the vast majority of boxing fans. Just how it goes, and it's not necessarily an inherent negative either as it pertains to the sport on the whole.
> 
> Choco is a fucking amazing fighter with a phenomenal record to validate his status, legitimate criticism of that guy is nitpicking for the sake of it.


No, "Ethnic and/or national lines" aside, Zopilote is the typical hypocritical poster who uses the old double-standards at will. Always overcritical of fighters he dislikes and extra forgiving of his idols.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Delete


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :lol: you must have taken a course in creative spinning.
> 
> Nice deflection though.


Point went right over your head.

Instead of rematching Cuadras, he fought the WBC mandatory who just happens to be the same guy Cuadras wanted no part of. A very tough match up for Roman. Same with Estrada, while the rematch wasnt happening, he was still taking on tough opposition. You musr be pretty slow or clearly have an agenda if you those situations are comparable to Canelo's.

On top of all that, Roman hasnt been doing tough talk on post fight interviews, then acting like a diva ass bitch, vacating belts because "wahh i dont like the WBC telling me what to do waah!"

^^ See thats the type of shit that has made me lose respect for him. When you see Roman doing anything remotely close to that, then ill call him out on his shit.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

ElKiller said:


> No, "Ethnic and/or national lines" aside, Zopilote is the typical hypocritical poster who uses the old double-standards at will. Always overcritical of fighters he dislikes and extra forgiving of his idols.


He doesn't need me fighting his battles, but there's nothing more possibly hypocritical - much less hilarious - than Doc of all posters dishing out accusations of spin and bias of any sort, to anyone.

... And if Nelo was Rican or Irish, his interest in him would probably be less than zero. :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> No, "Ethnic and/or national lines" aside, Zopilote is the typical hypocritical poster who uses the old double-standards at will. Always overcritical of fighters he dislikes and extra forgiving of his idols.


There are reasons why i dislike Canelo, and i have stated the reasons why.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

50/50...

off topic, im watching an anthony joshua commericla on ESPN...

boxings coming back man


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

V-2 said:


> He doesn't need me fighting his battles, but there's nothing more possibly hypocritical - much less hilarious - than Doc of all posters dishing out accusations of spin and bias of any sort, to anyone.
> 
> ... And if Nelo was Rican or Irish, his interest in him would probably be less than zero. :lol:


huh... who the fuck are you seriously?

stay in your lane buddy, Zopi knows I'm just messing with him.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Aww it's so sweet to see the Mexican canelhoe fans and the Floyd girls bonding. They found mutual grounds after calling mayweather every racial slur in the book after canelhoe and marqueer lost


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> 50/50...
> 
> off topic, im watching an anthony joshua commericla on ESPN...
> 
> boxings coming back man


Was it for beats headphones?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Aww it's so sweet to see the Mexican canelhoe fans and the Floyd girls bonding. They found mutual grounds after calling mayweather every racial slur in the book after canelhoe and marqueer lost


:rofl.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Was it for beats headphones?


under armor


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Point went right over your head.
> 
> Instead of rematching Cuadras, he fought the WBC mandatory who just happens to be the same guy Cuadras wanted no part of. A very tough match up for Roman. Same with Estrada, while the rematch wasnt happening, he was still taking on tough opposition. You musr be pretty slow or clearly have an agenda if you those situations are comparable to Canelo's.
> 
> ...


On the contrary. This whole conversation is going over your head.

You tried to defend Choco for not taking the Estrada and Cuadra rematches by claiming that he had at least fought them, then turn around and accuse Cuadras of "wanting no part of(Rungvisai)" when he had already faced him in the first place; that is a recent example of your typical hypocrisy.

And the irony of you accusing others of "being slow and having an agenda" is another laughable and clear example.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Doc said:


> huh... who the fuck are you seriously?
> 
> stay in your lane buddy, Zopi knows I'm just messing with him.


It's too easy to crash your lane any time I fucking please, you little goofy ass burro. :yep

Just banter, dude. :lol: Ask Zopilote if he knows me. I'm only here on the personal request of @Bogotazo as my presence apparently soothes his soul and I care about Beige people; as well as to give a nod of respect to Canelo for making this fight happen before it ran too late. Alvarez has probably taken more shit than deserved considering Oscar's influence and various other matters pertaining to 3G that he had nothing to do with. It's water under the bridge now.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

OneTime said:


> Aww it's so sweet to see the Mexican canelhoe fans and the Floyd girls bonding. They found mutual grounds after calling mayweather every racial slur in the book after canelhoe and marqueer lost


marqueer? :lol:

That's clear pactard talk, I thought all you roaches had been exterminated by KTFO6.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

V-2 said:


> It's too easy to crash your lane any time I fucking please, you little goofy ass burro. :yep
> 
> Just banter, dude. :lol: Ask Zopilote if he knows me. I'm only here on the personal request of @Bogotazo as my presence apparently soothes his soul and I care about Beige people; as well as to give a nod of respect to Canelo for making this fight happen before it ran too late. Alvarez has probably taken more shit than deserved considering Oscar's influence and various other matters pertaining to 3G that he had nothing to do with. It's water under the bridge now.


ok then


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo is coming with bad intentions


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is coming with bad intentions


And will leave like a good boy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is coming with bad intentions


He wassss BORN ready !

- except when he wasn't.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> On the contrary. This whole conversation is going over your head.
> 
> You tried to defend Choco for not taking the Estrada and Cuadra rematches by claiming that he had at least fought them, then turn around and accuse Cuadras of "wanting no part of(Rungvisai)" when he had already faced him in the first place; that is a recent example of your typical hypocrisy.
> 
> And the irony of you accusing others of "being slow and having an agenda" is another laughable and clear example.


I defend Choco for not taking those fights because:

1. He has fought them and beat them clearly already in close and very competitive fights.

2. And although i would love to see those rematches, he has been taking on other tough and top opponents in his divisions. If he had been taking on nothing but soft opponents, vacating belts to avoid those guys, especially after talking tough on post fight interviews, then yeah I would be calling him out on that.

3. The only reason i even bring up the Cuadras/Rungvisai situation is because you are bringing up Choco not immediatley rematching Cuadras, and im simply saying Cuadras didnt immediatley rematch Rungvisai either. Instead, Roman fought him immediatley after defeating Cuadras. Its not only an excellent alternative to a Cuadras rematch, it was a much better and much more dangerous fight for him altogether.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> He wassss BORN ready !
> 
> - except when he wasn't.


Canelo fears no man because when he was born fear had already been dispensed.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> marqueer? :lol:
> 
> That's clear pactard talk, I thought all you roaches had been exterminated by KTFO6.


Never liked pac ever. In fact I rooted for the piss drinker in all their fights


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

And I call him a queer because of his Filipino boyfriend he had back in the days


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Canelo fears no man because when he was born fear had already been dispensed.


Canelo always has the best lines, for being so young he has some great quotes.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> And I call him a queer because of his Filipino boyfriend he had back in the days


:lol: You mean that Japanese dude in his camp?

Juan does have some yellow fever though, considering how many Asians he's fucked up :yep


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> :lol: You mean that Japanese dude in his camp?
> 
> Juan does have some yellow fever though, considering how many Asians he's fucked up :yep


Yeah who the hell was that guy?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Yeah who the hell was that guy?


Don't remember his name, but I'm sure he was a 2nd assist in his corner or something. It was usually him, Nacho, and one of Juan's brothers in his corner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BigBone said:


> And will leave like a good boy.


Ey welcome back


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Doc said:


> Canelo always has the best lines, for being so young he has some great quotes.


Part of it is his Chuck Norris-like delivery. "Luck is for the mediocre my friend" :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> It's too easy to crash your lane any time I fucking please, you little goofy ass burro. :yep
> 
> Just banter, dude. :lol: Ask Zopilote if he knows me. I'm only here on the personal request of @Bogotazo as my presence apparently soothes his soul and I care about Beige people; as well as to give a nod of respect to Canelo for making this fight happen before it ran too late. Alvarez has probably taken more shit than deserved considering Oscar's influence and various other matters pertaining to 3G that he had nothing to do with. It's water under the bridge now.


:rofl This pleases my soul indeed.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Don't remember his name, but I'm sure he was a 2nd assist in his corner or something. It was usually him, Nacho, and one of Juan's brothers in his corner.


Probably nachos side piece


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Probably nachos side piece


:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> marqueer? :lol:
> 
> That's clear pactard talk, I thought all you roaches had been exterminated by KTFO6.


One NUT is a Malignaggi fan


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc said:


> GGG is definitely at this peak its only downhill from where he is at, fighting good fighters like Jacobs *and Lemiuex and not looking like superman* ....


Huh? The Lemiuex fight is considered one of his best performances. It's the Jacobs *and Brook *fights for which he gets criticized.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> I think he did drag it out.
> 
> September of last year was the perfect time to make the fight. Canelo could have fight at 160lb guy at the 160lb limit and look like a beast insteaf of that bullshit Khan fight.
> 
> GGG hasnt looked to great in his last two


That's actually a classic Oscar move.

He was renowned for this back in the day.

Not blatant ducking, just evening the odds a little.

Fighting at the right time, at the right weight.

Right for him.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Lester1583 said:


> That's actually a classic Oscar move.
> 
> He was renowned for this back in the day.
> 
> ...


All the greats have been accused at one point or another of doing things the somehow is supposed to
diminish their accomplishments.

Boxing might have changed a bit over the years but boxing fans have not.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> All the greats have been accused at one point or another of doing things the somehow is supposed to
> diminish their accomplishments.
> 
> Boxing might have changed a bit over the years but boxing fans have not.


Nah, it doesn't diminish Oscar's accomplishments.

He's remembered fondly by most people and is considered a ppv golden boy who gave people what they wanted.

Not every fighter can say that about himself.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're right maybe it's premature to call him an icon, but he's definitely the number one star.
> 
> Is he as good as his hype? I don't think that matters he should be laying it on the line like everyone before him did, especially against a guy he's dominating.


Is he as good as the hype? I feel like I'm in an alternate universe, what the fvck does the man have to do to" live up to the hype"? Matter of fact who has lived up to the hype if not Canelo?
He's beat (in no particular order): Kirkland, Lara, Angulo, Cotto, Khan, Chavez Jr, Trout, Mosley, Cintron, Baldomir and he's 26 years old...Im not saying he's the GOAT, but fvck me his resume and performance speak for themselves. The dude can fight, and has proved as much...can he beat GGG, I don't know but I damn sure wouldn't bet against it.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> I just don't think a year of waiting is so extreme compared to a lot of the fights people clamor for that don't ever get made or take so many years where its lost its team. We have so many examples of that.


It's not...the man fights for money, he earned the right to get where he wanted to be physically and make some money. He's making the fights that need to be made, some people just enjoy being negative.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Is he as good as the hype? I feel like I'm in an alternate universe, what the fvck does the man have to do to" live up to the hype"? Matter of fact who has lived up to the hype if not Canelo?
> He's beat (in no particular order): Kirkland, Lara, Angulo, Cotto, Khan, Chavez Jr, Trout, Mosley, Cintron, Baldomir and he's 26 years old...Im not saying he's the GOAT, but fvck me his resume and performance speak for themselves. The dude can fight, and has proved as much...can he beat GGG, I don't know but I damn sure wouldn't bet against it.


I agree with most of your post, I was just addressing the opinion that he's not very good, it doesn't matter, he's a star.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree with most of your post, I was just addressing the opinion that he's not very good, it doesn't matter, he's a star.


I meant to acknowledge that, I understood where you were coming from, my bad.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Is he as good as the hype? I feel like I'm in an alternate universe, what the fvck does the man have to do to" live up to the hype"? Matter of fact who has lived up to the hype if not Canelo?
> He's beat (in no particular order): Kirkland, Lara, Angulo, Cotto, Khan, Chavez Jr, Trout, Mosley, Cintron, Baldomir and he's 26 years old...Im not saying he's the GOAT, but fvck me his resume and performance speak for themselves. The dude can fight, and has proved as much...can he beat GGG, I don't know but I damn sure wouldn't bet against it.


Kirkland: Did what he was expected to do. Hardly impressive.

Lara: Very debatable win. Very solid argument that he lost. Would be his best win had he won that clearly.

Angulo: See Kirkland.

Cotto: Very good win

Khan: :rofl atsch

Chavez jr: Eh, decent win. Other than size, Jr brought nothing else to the table

Trout: Very good win, although also debatable.

Mosley: :rofl really?

Cintron: :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Baldomir: atsch

At 26 years old you say? The way I see it: Hes been a pro for 12 years and has almost 50 fights..

Not saying he has a bad resume or anything like that, but it's nothing stellar either.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Kirkland: Did what he was expected to do. Hardly impressive.
> 
> Lara: Very debatable win. Very solid argument that he lost. Would be his best win had he won that clearly.
> 
> ...


Let the hate flow through you :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Kirkland: Did what he was expected to do. Hardly impressive.
> 
> Lara: Very debatable win. Very solid argument that he lost. Would be his best win had he won that clearly.
> 
> ...


:bart


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Kirkland: Did what he was expected to do. Hardly impressive.
> 
> Lara: Very debatable win. Very solid argument that he lost. Would be his best win had he won that clearly.
> 
> ...


We can agree to disagree, I'd say at 26 his resume is pretty damn good. As for the Lara fight, you may not think he won, but he did win...you don't get to change the outcome based on your feelings, but that's not the point. You want to say he wears stupid robes, has sh!tty entrance music, or a punchable freckled face...so be it, but to say he's doesn't have a great resume for this point in his career just isn't being real.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd fans definitely pulling for Canelo in this one to stroke the ego of their hero Floyd.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone else got a feeling this is gonna end up being a woeful fight. I can see both fighters being apprehensice, GOlovkin doesnt usually wade in power punching unless he feels his opponent has nothing to deter him and Canelo is a patient counter puncher. Ive got a feeling theyll mash badly and we'll end up with a chessmatch where both wait to long to throw. 

Itll be intriguing none the less but Im not counting on a barnburner. Can see Canelo landing some good counters but can also see Golovkin landing some hard dhots off the ropes. 

Different fight but I dont think it would be wise for Canelo to adopt the same strategy for Chavez v Golovkin just as I wouldnt thibk it would be a good idea for Golovkin to adopt the Jacobs gameplan. Canelo is best not engaging and looking for counters when Golovkin comes forward and Golovkin is better off fighting a high volume fight where he continues to push Canelo back as he looks poor against the ropes (at this level of course) . 

Both have decent chins so I expect it to go to points, maybes even controversially as Golovkin has no chance of winning on points imo. 

Good fight though, Canelos output has improved a lot, dunno is that was because Chavez was there to be hot at ease or if they had worked on a higher output gameplan. His head movement and counterpunching have improved massively in the last two years. 

Its a hard fight to breakdown as the fighters where both have struggled fight nothing like these two.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

This fight has took 2 1/2 years to make though. The Cotto fight was the start of the build up as Golovkin was Cottos mandatory and took step aside money to let that fighthappen as long as he got the winner next, then you had them push it back before dropping the belt so its dragged out more than a year like some are suggesting. 

Still a good fight. Golovkin is unbeaten and number one in the division (and has been for a three years) and Canelo is his biggest test to date, either winner gets their career defining win and number one notch on their resume. Its a shame it couldnt have been done for this part of the year cause if Canelo wins people are gonna claim he was past prime and I dont think that is the case at all.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo doesn't have the power to stop Golovkin but probably has the skill to get his respect. I imagine Golovkin will approach this one like Lemieux and Jacobs, so cautiously, but with slightly less concern about his opponent's power. Lemieux gave GGG openings whereas Canelo won't and so he'll be trickier to hit as cleanly but Golovkin will be more willing to take risks than he was against Jacobs because Canelo has less power than both Danny and David.

Canelo isn't particularly mobile either, especially laterally but his crisp countering could take a while for Golovkin to acclimatise to. 

There's obviously a very serious risk that the cards could be corrupt (and before any Golovkin haters accuse me of making excuses they might want to revisit the Mayweather vs Canelo scorecards).

So considering all this I think we'll see a fairly cautious Canelo who'll know it would not be a great idea to plan a knockout and who also knows that he's favoured on the cards. So Alvarez is going to fight a much more safety first fight than we've seen before. It will appear almost uncharacteristic but it'll pay off for a while and he'll come across as having a higher ring IQ than usual too. May even appear to bamboozle Golovkin for portions. His aim will be to keep moving enough to make it the distance while attempting to bag rounds by throwing occasional eye-catching combos.

Golovkin will be calculated and open up when he can. I can honestly see his jab working very well against Canelo. I do think he'll break Alvarez down and stop him eventually. He needs to get the stoppage really. If a complete Mayweather schooling gets a draw on the cards then you better believe Golovkin's at risk of losing this even if he completely batters Canelo.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> One NUT is a Malignaggi fan


Remember when you were riding amir Khan?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> *This fight has took 2 1/2 years to make though.* The Cotto fight was the start of the build up as Golovkin was Cottos mandatory and took step aside money to let that fighthappen as long as he got the winner next, then you had them push it back before dropping the belt so its dragged out more than a year like some are suggesting.
> 
> Still a good fight. Golovkin is unbeaten and number one in the division (and has been for a three years) and Canelo is his biggest test to date, either winner gets their career defining win and number one notch on their resume. Its a shame it couldnt have been done for this part of the year cause if Canelo wins people are gonna claim he was past prime and I dont think that is the case at all.


Canelo fought Cotto in November 2015...did you check your work?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Floyd fans definitely pulling for Canelo in this one to stroke the ego of their hero Floyd.


I can't speak for other Floyd fans, but I like Canelo's style. He fights like a more offensive Mayweather. Plus he has a great resume at his age. When he demanded from his promoter to fight Trout and Lara, I was convinced.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kellerman - "Is there anything you want to tell Canelo, Gennady?"

GGG - "Good luck in September"

Kellerman - "Is there anything you want to tell Gennady, Canelo?"

*Canelo - "LUCK IS FOR THE MEDIOCRE"*


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

We think this is going to be at 160 right?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> We think this is going to be at 160 right?


I'm a Canelo fan but if he tries to pull some catchweight bullshit he can fuck off.

160 should be perfect for him.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm a Canelo fan but if he tries to pull some catchweight bullshit he can fuck off.
> 
> 160 should be perfect for him.


I'm thinking it probably will be at 160 but I wouldn't be 100% surprised if it isn't.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Canelo fought Cotto in November 2015...did you check your work?


Yeah and itll be september 2017 when this one happens. Considering the fight was talked up before Canelo fought Cotto and GGG stepped aside so they could fight then itll be 2 1/2 years. Cotto and Martinez ducked Golovkin for about two years prior and Canelo had been talking a fight up with GGG from after when he fought Lara.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Kirkland: Did what he was expected to do. Hardly impressive.
> 
> Lara: Very debatable win. Very solid argument that he lost. Would be his best win had he won that clearly.
> 
> ...


Beat Angulo better than Lara did :deal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Yeah and itll be september 2017 when this one happens. Considering the fight was talked up before Canelo fought Cotto and GGG stepped aside so they could fight then itll be 2 1/2 years. Cotto and Martinez ducked Golovkin for about two years prior and Canelo had been talking a fight up with GGG from after when he fought Lara.


What are you talking about? Cotto was the Middleweight champion before he fought Canelo, you can't add that time to Canelo's time, get the fuck outta here :lol:.

When Canelo beat Cotto and became the champ that is when time started ticking. How would anyone even know for sure Canelo was going to beat Cotto? You sure go out of your way to spin some dumb things sometimes man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Martinez didn't duck GGG. It was in his contract to fight him after Cotto

https://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=740286


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Canelo fought Cotto in November 2015...did you check your work?


I guess he is saying that 5 months prior to late 2015 they gave step aside money to ggg... but still doesn't make sense because cotto was ggg mandatory and cotto gave ggg money to step aside.... what he is saying is that ever since cotto and ccanelo was announced this fight has been clamored for... I guess just trying to make it seem as if canelo waited even longer to make the fight but how so if to get in the picture he had to beat cotto which happened late 2015....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> I guess he is saying that 5 months prior to late 2015 they gave step aside money to ggg... but still doesn't make sense because cotto was ggg mandatory and cotto gave ggg money to step aside.... what he is saying is that ever since cotto and ccanelo was announced this fight has been clamored for... I guess just trying to make it seem as if canelo waited even longer to make the fight but how so if to get in the picture he had to beat cotto which happened late 2015....


Yeah he explained it later, that's some dumb logic. What if Canelo had lost to Cotto?

Also what was Canelo supposed to do when the Cotto fight was announced? Cancel it and pencil in GGG?

It doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What are you talking about? Cotto was the Middleweight champion before he fought Canelo, you can't add that time to Canelo's time, get the fuck outta here :lol:.
> 
> When Canelo beat Cotto and became the champ that is when time started ticking. How would anyone even know for sure Canelo was going to beat Cotto? You sure go out of your way to spin some dumb things sometimes man.


exactly lmao these ggg fans are so desperate to spin this as much as they can anything to prepare the excuses when the eventual happens and canelo comes out victorious.

2 years from when it got on the radar to actually getting in the ring is fast for a super fight... only 1 year and a half to sign it!


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

The timeline can't start until the night Canelo beat Cotto and it ended when he signed to fight Golovkin, not the date it's scheduled to take place. Anything other than that isn't logical and just transparent bias. If it wasn't for Canelo's attachment to Mexi holidays, this fight probably doesn't ordinarily happen until Winter. Most people expected at the earliest by *May 2018*. They're fighting by the end of this Summer and people are still pissed off about it. :lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What are you talking about? Cotto was the Middleweight champion before he fought Canelo, you can't add that time to Canelo's time, get the fuck outta here :lol:.
> 
> When Canelo beat Cotto and became the champ that is when time started ticking. How would anyone even know for sure Canelo was going to beat Cotto? You sure go out of your way to spin some dumb things sometimes man.


Sure, Golovkin was meant to fight Cotto erlier that year and then they paid him step aside money so Canelo could on the condition that they fought the fight after. That didnt happen obviously but theyve been building this fight for a while.

But even if we go straight from the Cotto fight its double the time yous lot have been saying.

Im not trying to say anyone has been doging the fight for that long, just saying thats how long they have been building the fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Martinez didn't duck GGG. It was in his contract to fight him after Cotto
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=740286


Doesnt really mean much considering Cotto was contracted to fight GGG and didnt and then Canelo was and didnt until now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Doesnt really mean much considering Cotto was contracted to fight GGG and didnt and then Canelo was and didnt until now.


So when was Sergio supposed to fight GGG?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Martinez didn't duck GGG. It was in his contract to fight him after Cotto
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=740286


Martinez should have been fighting Golovkin instead of Cotto in the first place so whatever was in the contract is irrelevant.

I don't call it a duck but we know Dibella's on record saying he didn't want the fight. There's not really much leeway here. What it comes down to is whether people think Martinez ducked the fight or Dibella avoided making it. I think it was the latter but either option means that Golovkin was avoided.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

All things considered, I have no problem with the fight happening in Sept 2017, I actually think Canelo could have "got away" with delaying the fight till May 2018.

So enough bitching already and just be happy that the fight is actually going to happen.

Plus with what does appear to be the public demoralised about PPV's in the wake of Mayweather/Pacquiao, having it earlier may have been a poor business decision.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> All things considered, I have no problem with the fight happening in Sept 2017, I actually think Canelo could have "got away" with delaying the fight till May 2018.
> 
> So enough bitching already and just be happy that the fight is actually going to happen.
> 
> Plus with what does appear to be the public demoralised about PPV's in the wake of Mayweather/Pacquiao, having it earlier may have been a poor business decision.


Yeah, can't believe the amount of complaining now that the fight is happening :lol:

Boxing fans just can't be happy. IMO September is as good a time as ever.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Martinez should have been fighting Golovkin instead of Cotto in the first place so whatever was in the contract is irrelevant.
> 
> I don't call it a duck but we know Dibella's on record saying he didn't want the fight. There's not really much leeway here. What it comes down to is whether people think Martinez ducked the fight or Dibella avoided making it. I think it was the latter but either option means that Golovkin was avoided.


Martinez can't take a perceived easy fight vs a big draw coming off a serious knee surgery and 14 month layoff?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Martinez can't take a perceived easy fight vs a big draw coming off a serious knee surgery and 14 month layoff?


Sure he can. If him and his manager see an opportunity that's lower risk (Martinez was a slim favourite over Cotto) and bigger reward than Golovkin it's their choice to take it. It's unquestionably avoiding the fight though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Sure he can. If him and his manager see an opportunity that's lower risk (Martinez was a slim favourite over Cotto) and bigger reward than Golovkin it's their choice to take it. It's unquestionably avoiding the fight though.


 Well I can say that about many fighters


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Well I can say that about many fighters


Maybe. But can you also directly quote their managers saying "I'm not putting my guy in with someone like that".


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> So when was Sergio supposed to fight GGG?


When he fought Cotto or anytime in the two years prior. Hell even Martinez promoter said golovkin was too dangerous a fight.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> Martinez didn't duck GGG. It was in his contract to fight him after Cotto
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/forums/showthread.php?t=740286


Nah, he didn't. Sergio wasn't a punk nor a bad champ.

First, at least 95% of the time I don't really buy into true ducks or fighters literally being "scared" to fight anyone, it just isn't the sort of line of work you get into. The point of the long scroll several pages back only went to show that Golovkin legitimately often tried to get the best middleweights in the ring at the best times the fights could've happened and was routinely put off until their options ran dry. At the same time, he was routinely heavily shit on for his resume. I wasn't looking to incite an argument with it, just hoping that perhaps now with this super fight signed and G2G, we can deal in a bit more objectivity.

He signed to fight Pirog for his US debut and Dmitry blew his back out in camp, out of his control. He tried to fight Geale immediately after he beat Sturm and was rated top three in the division, Geale rather let his belt go because he thought the December deadline (set in September) was too short, but the reason for that is because Sturm had already put off his mandatory - Golovkin - for so long. He tried to make the Murray fight immediately following Martin's showing against Sergio in Argentina and for various reasons, it didn't work out. Quillin had network issues associated but his bluntly honest comments aren't flattering tbh. None of these are remotely like ATG wins or anything, but would've been so much better on him had they happened when they should've.

As far as Sergio himself, left to his own devices he probably fights 3G at any time, but the rhetoric and tirades coming from Dibella really were ridiculous and his official reasoning never made sense. Golovkin was a major strap holder before Sergio even fought Chavez, so the fight made as much sense as anybody else would've even then, and that's disregarding the obvious as far as in-ring ability on display. I mean, don't say your guy is old and only taking big money fights but then turn around and fight Martin Murray you know? :lol: I think we can all agree that Miguel Cotto is a HOF caliber fighter with a great set skills, as well as a true fucking diva.

As far as the very separate 3G/Ward saga *outside* of the Middleweight division... Nah, you win there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> Nah, he didn't. Sergio wasn't a punk nor a bad champ.
> 
> First, at least 95% of the time I don't really buy into true ducks or fighters literally being "scared" to fight anyone, it just isn't the sort of line of work you get into. The point of the long scroll several pages back only went to show that Golovkin legitimately often tried to get the best middleweights in the ring at the best times the fights could've happened and was routinely put off until their options ran dry. At the same time, he was routinely heavily shit on for his resume. I wasn't looking to incite an argument with it, just hoping that perhaps now with this super fight signed and G2G, we can deal in a bit more objectivity.
> 
> ...


Lol fair enough. I just hate to see people try to disrespect Sergio who has shown no fear of anybody. Yeah his promoter was a bitch, but not Maravilla who had every attention of fighting GGG.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

GeeGeeGee: "We're ryeddy"


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol fair enough. I just hate to see people try to disrespect Sergio who has shown no fear of anybody. Yeah his promoter was a bitch, but not Maravilla who had every attention of fighting GGG.


So let me just get this straight. You hate seeing people disrespect Martinez (which I've not done as I explicitly said it wasn't a duck) because he's shown no fear of anybody. But you hear a little noise on Twitter and suddenly GGG's team are getting ready to duck Lara? Is that not disrespecting Golovkin? A guy who's shown no fear of anybody.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> So let me just get this straight. You hate seeing people disrespect Martinez (which I've not done as I explicitly said it wasn't a duck) because he's shown no fear of anybody. But you hear a little noise on Twitter and suddenly GGG's team are getting ready to duck Lara? Is that not disrespecting Golovkin? A guy who's shown no fear of anybody.


Do you really want me to open up on GGG because I can go on for days on why I respect Martinez more than him


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Do you really want me to open up on THE because I can go on for days on why I respect Martinez more than him


Please do, I'd love to know.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Do you really want me to open up on THE because I can go on for days on why I respect Martinez more than him


:lol: Who? Am I missing a joke?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :lol: Who? Am I missing a joke?


I corrected the post. It was sent from my phone. And I'll just post this old comment

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...hate-and-vice-versa.93970/page-5#post-2947434


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I wonder what's up with Maravilla these days. Due to lack of proper management and avoidance, he also wasted several of his prime. He good?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Is anyone seriously giving Canelo credit for taking the fight now?
> Everyone who bought that fight tonight was ripped off (or you could say punished accordingly) and going from pulling Khan up to draining the most notoriously lazy and undisciplined fighter with a name down to a weight Stevie Wonder could see would drain him after claiming for years he wasn't big enough to fight Golovkin when he hydrates to the same weight Chavez did at MW is just another dump on the good reputation he built as a kid.
> I know he had a habit of pulling guys up in weight but for a good while he offset that by taking and beating good names and deserved his place as a big attraction.
> He's treated fans like shit for at least two years now after being one of my favourite fighters and he's fighting GGG because he absolutely has to after the shite his gums have been bumping for years now.
> ...


The fight this past weekend didn't bother me. I already knew that it was his last money grab before a fight with GGG as the catchweight made it obvious.

I'm fine with his career path thus far. He's challenged himself much more than Golovkin has bothered to.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I corrected the post. It was sent from my phone. And I'll just post this old comment
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...hate-and-vice-versa.93970/page-5#post-2947434


Ah right. Thought you were on about that poster TFG and that it autocorrected on you. Had no idea what you were on about.

I've no doubt you respect Martinez more than GGG. You appear to hate Golovkin for no apparent reason so it'd be futile to try and get you to change your opinion on him.

What I can do though is just point out that you're criticising others because you think they're doing what you're actually doing elsewhere.

Dibella _actually _said that he wouldn't put Sergio in with Golovkin next because he was a beast. That's not disrespectful to Martinez to quote his manager. I gave Martinez a pass for his homecoming against Murray. The Cotto fight was purely about a big payday. I'm a big Martinez fan too but that's avoidance. Apparently not to you though, and you say it's disrespectful to suggest that it is.

On the other hand you see a couple of posts on Twitter and you're convinced that GGG's team are getting ready to duck Lara (not "avoid", just straight up duck). Golovkin has been willing to get in the ring with anyone who stands in the way of his stated aim of becoming undisputed champion yet there you are saying he's getting ready to duck a guy in the division below?

If you don't see the double standard there then fine but I can highlight it for other people to see.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I corrected the post. It was sent from my phone. And I'll just post this old comment
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...hate-and-vice-versa.93970/page-5#post-2947434


Here's what you wrote ( I removed the Manny stuff):



bballchump11 said:


> Second is the *Gennady Golovkin* like most expected from me. I'll talk about how my opinions developed of him. I was a huge Sergio Martinez fan. He was a straight warrior and one of the most competitive and ambitious fighters in boxing. I saw him come up the long and painful way. He couldn't find the fights he wanted, so he went up to 160 while undersized and took on the lineal champ in his first fight. He also fought the very feared Paul Williams twice and gave up many size advantages. He was afraid of nobody.
> 
> Then years later, I get some nerds on the internet telling me how he's ducking some unknown guy who's never even fought in America. These fans were extremely disrespectful to the proven Martinez while hyping up a guy who's only win was a tough fight against a shot Kassim Ouma. When he finally fought on HBO, he says in his first interview in 2012 that he'd fight anybody from 154 to 168. That immediately started hyping up a potential Andre Ward fight. More and more that fight started building steam and HBO, fans and GGG's team were trying to build it up while Ward is out of commission.
> 
> ...


He's pretty much cleaned out his division, your arguments are extremely weak.

He ducked Lara? Really? A guy that has not budged from 154 and hasn't been fighting anyone as of late, come on man, I'm going to consider this trolling at this point. Not even KidCubano claims this now days.

And that Ward thing come on man, nothing serious ever came of it and it was something said by his trainer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Ah right. Thought you were on about that poster TFG and that it autocorrected on you. Had no idea what you were on about.
> 
> I've no doubt you respect Martinez more than GGG. You appear to hate Golovkin for no apparent reason so it'd be futile to try and get you to change your opinion on him.
> 
> ...


I disagree with most of your post, but I won't steer off topic too much. My beef is the notion that Sergio was afraid of or ducked GGG. If you say he avoided him to fight Cotto due to obvious reasons, then whatever. I won't say you're as guilty of it, but I've seen some real B.S. thrown at and forward Marvilla.

"According to promoter Lou DiBella, reigning WBC titlist and true middleweight champion Sergio Martinez has reached out to tell his team that he's got no problem fighting Gennady Golovkin next year, though DiBella wisely says that it won't be the first fight back for Sergio, who is currently recovering from several injuries suffered over his last two fights"
http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/7/1...z-says-he-wont-avoid-gennady-golovkin-in-2014

Let's not defame 1 fighter just to prop up another


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Let's not defame 1 fighter just to prop up another


Yes. Let's not.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Let the hate flow through you :lol:


:lol:

You never dissapoint.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> We can agree to disagree, I'd say at 26 his resume is pretty damn good. As for the Lara fight, you may not think he won, but he did win...you don't get to change the outcome based on your feelings, but that's not the point. You want to say he wears stupid robes, has sh!tty entrance music, or a punchable freckled face...so be it, but to say he's doesn't have a great resume for this point in his career just isn't being real.


You're right, we'all have to agree to disagree..

His resume isnt bad, its good. But great? Nah.

His age abd amount of years as a pro with his current resume isnt anything special in my eyes.

Guys like Salvador Sanchez and Wilfred Benitez had GREAT resumes by age 23. Thats special right there

As for the Lara fight goes, i honestly thought it could of gone either way. Had Saul clearly beaten or better yet battered him, then i would have considered it an excellent win.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I disagree with most of your post, but I won't steer off topic too much. My beef is the notion that Sergio was afraid of or ducked GGG. If you say he avoided him to fight Cotto due to obvious reasons, then whatever. I won't say you're as guilty of it, but I've seen some real B.S. thrown at and forward Marvilla.
> 
> "According to promoter Lou DiBella, reigning WBC titlist and true middleweight champion Sergio Martinez has reached out to tell his team that he's got no problem fighting Gennady Golovkin next year, though DiBella wisely says that it won't be the first fight back for Sergio, who is currently recovering from several injuries suffered over his last two fights"
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/7/1...z-says-he-wont-avoid-gennady-golovkin-in-2014
> ...


Saying that you have "no problem" fighting someone isn't the same as saying you want to fight them. In fact, the language indicates that there is, indeed a "problem", hence the need to deny the existence of one. Learned that in customer service.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> The fight this past weekend didn't bother me. I already knew that it was his last money grab before a fight with GGG as the catchweight made it obvious.
> 
> I'm fine with his career path thus far. He's challenged himself much more than Golovkin has bothered to.


TBF,Golovkin has been avoided by almost every name that was left in the division.I think he'd much rather have some bigger scalps on his ticket than he's been given the chance to get.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> TBF,Golovkin has been avoided by almost every name that was left in the division.I think he'd much rather have some bigger scalps on his ticket than he's been given the chance to get.


If he didn't want Ward at 168, Froch was also available. He never once tried to step out of his comfort zone, unless it was to challenge a smaller guy like Mayweather. He's 35 and has fought in exactly one weight class, something unheard of in this era of weight-jumping.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> If he didn't want Ward at 168, Froch was also available. He never once tried to step out of his comfort zone, unless it was to challenge a smaller guy like Mayweather. He's 35 and has fought in exactly one weight class, something unheard of in this era of weight-jumping.


You've just mentioned one guy in your post who fought his whole career at one weight and did ok.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You're right, we'all have to agree to disagree..
> 
> His resume isnt bad, its good. But great? Nah.
> 
> ...


He actually fought Lara, though, something Golovkin didn't want to do because it wouldn't have been exciting enough.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You've just mentioned one guy in your post who fought his whole career at one weight and did ok.


Froch didn't have to move up to seek challenges; his division was loaded. Golovkin was one division below in a barren wasteland and didn't fight any of the guys there above him.

Hell, Golovkin/Bute at 168 might have been fun.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots of hate in here. We're getting a great fight in September. I say we all get along and go to the fight as a group. Drinks on me.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He actually fought Lara, though, something Golovkin didn't want to do because it wouldn't have been exciting enough.


He was in Canelos weight class. Ive given props to Canelo for taking that fight as well. During that time i did have respect for him. Its been after the Cotto fight where ive found his behaviour disgraceful and started to dislike him again.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm hopefully going to go Vegas for the fight


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> That seems to be the line du jour, facts be damned, for all the Canelo haters now that the fight is on.
> 
> Good theory, if your timing was correct. Except it's not, DLH made the "8 figure" offer right after the LIam Smith fight so the ball was clearly in GGG's camp before he even fought Jacobs.
> 
> Here's another theory--with a more realistic spin; maybe GGG and his team decided after his struggle with Jacobs and the subsequent horrible ppv numbers that they should reconsider DLH's more than generous offer.


We should hear about the purses closer to the fight, as I'm pretty interested in seeing what the split is as well.

Did Oscar give in even though he knows Canelo can make great money while keeping GGG waiting,because he thinks it's a good time after the Jacobs fight? 
Or did GGG's team give in to Oscar's split demands because they really want that payday and his fight against Jacobs was tougher than a lot thought it would be?

Clearly this board thinks it has to be the first.. Based on what, I wonder. Hopefully time will tell.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

I was torn on this fight and still am to a degree, my biggest sticking point has been Canelo's stamina.

I liked what I saw vs Chavez, the performance itself was pretty much what I expected but Alvarez threw an average of 51 punches a round and didn't take a seat once in the entire fight. And his punches are ALL power punches, absolutely no wasted energy with shoe shining shots.

He proved he could maintain a consistent output at a higher weight over 12 rounds, he took breaks yeah, but mainly because he knew he could and he never let Chavez take control.

He also proved that he could make the bigger guy gunshy using his offensive variety and counters without over really hurting him. Which is a good sign for a GGG fight.

I think he can win a competitive decision. Fuck what the judges say, the only scorecard that matters to me is my own.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

church11 said:


> Lots of hate in here. We're getting a great fight in September. I say we all get along and go to the fight as a group. Drinks on me.


I do plan on flying out for this one


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl This pleases my soul indeed.


That's what is most important. 



Zopilote said:


> Kirkland: Did what he was expected to do. Hardly impressive.
> 
> Lara: Very debatable win. Very solid argument that he lost. Would be his best win had he won that clearly.
> 
> ...


:rofl

Zopilote is having NONE of it.

No wonder Doc, Pedrin and ElKiller look at you all cockeyed.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

V-2 said:


> That's what is most important.
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


:lol:

It's not so much the over-the-top hate, it's the sheer hypocrisy.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

V-2 said:


> That's what is most important.
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


:yep

Those guys love me. Especially ElKiller.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Did I call it?? YES I did! 

Been a while since I've visited the haters. Let's see what they're saying ....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

V-2 said:


> That's what is most important.
> 
> :rofl
> 
> ...


Na I think I agree with Zopi more often than not.

But even if I didn't, I'd respect his opinion like I respect everyone's opinions in here.

We need more respect on this board.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Doc said:


> you think maybe class of fighters? When he was ko'ing the likes of wades and monroe jr's people thought he was a beast... fights a strong brook and technical jacobs and people are quick to jump off the train.


C'mon bro...the clown literally said "I am afraid" and "I am worried" :lol:. This has nothing to do with that. He's upset because he felt more "secure" with the fight happening a yr ago and now that it's a reality, he's starting to bitch and whine because he wanted to continue to call Canelo a coward for not fighting him. Now the fight is here and he's not only looking like an idiot but he's already presenting some excuses just in case GGG loses. It's premeditated. And then he calls himself "A fan of boxing" atsch.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Na I think I agree with Zopi more often than not.
> 
> But even if I didn't, I'd respect his opinion like I respect everyone's opinions in here.
> 
> We need more respect on this board.


You're a good dude, pedrin.

I often find myself agreeing with you on a lot of things as well.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah I see my number one fan @MEXAMELAC decided to join the party :yep


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> No! He's pissed that Canelo is light skinned and it gets him upset that he has to spend thousands to bleach his skin.


You crack me up, son. :yep


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

TFG said:


> Big deal, I wouldn't have taken the WBC split either, he'd have been an idiot to do that instead of getting the fight on his own terms 6 months later. Canelo said this was the reason he dropped the belt all along and everyone ignored it, now that he's made the fight its obvious that he wasn't scared.
> 
> The fight took 2 years to make, about average for a superfight. Canelo is fighting GGG coming off his biggest win, yeah he struggled against Jacobs, but that's because Jacobs is top level, not because GGG is past it.
> 
> If Canelo had left it any later it would be impossible to defend him but he's made the fight and now we're getting the biggest fight in boxing. Not sure why people are still bitching and complaining, just enjoy the fight.


Canelo kept his word the whole time. He was never going to be forced to move up. Not once did he fight over 154-155 at any point. The Cotto fight was being talked about and even negotiated at one point BEFORE Cotto even won the MW title from Sergio. They would have fought with or without the title. After he won the fight, he inherited the Cotto criticism. He even fought Khan at 155 as well and could have decided to fight him at 160. I didn't agree with that fight to be honest but it is what it is. I knew the good one was coming.

Then when it came down to negotiating the fight with GGG, they wanted a ridiculous split and Canelo then said cool, here's your belt and have fun lol. GGG got fucked after they thought they had him cornered. Canelo goes back down and again fights for a TITLE at 154, not 155. The 155 fights Canelo had were non-title fights vs Jr MW's. I told people here (check my files), Canelo will announce that he will move up to 160 for good, then take a tune-up fight and then fight GGG but under their own terms, without WBC. I said, if Canelo doesn't fight him this yr, it's a DUCK. 1 yr and half later, the fight is SIGNED. What he did was smart and we didn't really have to wait 5-6 fucking years for the fight. If people are complaining now, then it's more about hate. It's not about boxing.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bubba Dirlewanger said:


> Golovkin was a major strap holder before Sergio even fought Chavez, so the fight made as much sense as anybody else would've even then.


That's not entirely accurate.

Your memory fails you, old man.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Ah I see my number one fan @MEXAMELAC decided to join the party :yep


Pleeease don't flatter yourself mija. I come here once every fucking 4 months to laugh at your stupid post :lol:. You wish I was your #1 fan.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Pleeease don't flatter yourself mija. I come here once every fucking 4 months to laugh at your stupid post :lol:. You wish I was your #1 fan.


Every 4 months just to come see me eh? Just can't keep me off your mind, can you, princesita?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Every 4 months just to come see me eh? Just can't keep me off your mind, can you, princesita?


Yeah yeah yeah...." Those guys love me. Especially ElKiller."

You think everyone is on your nuts eh? ElKiller, Doc, Me etc etc. Like I said, don't flatter yourself. This is called a forum, where people write and reply to others. Now you're sounding queer. You coming out the closet now? Sounds like you're trying to initiate something here :lol:


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

It was destined to happen...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Yeah yeah yeah...." Those guys love me. Especially ElKiller."
> 
> You think everyone is on your nuts eh? ElKiller, Doc, Me


I don't think, I know.

Every 4 months that gabacho with wifi goes to that rancho bicicletero you live at, you always take the opportunity to come reply to my posts, once that gabacho leaves with his wifi, you disappear.

You are one sad obsessed little vato.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Lester1583 said:


> Гомосексуальные нацисты


Kleinigkeitskrämer.

Dirlewanger? You must've been browsing. Ouch.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> I don't think, I know.
> 
> Every 4 months that gabacho with wifi goes to that rancho bicicletero you live at, you always take the opportunity to come reply to my posts, once that gabacho leaves with his wifi, you disappear.
> 
> You are one sad obsessed little vato.


Yeah yeah yeah :violin. It's pretty clear to me that you're baiting one of us to see if we're on "your side". Keep the love connection to yourself and in your private life. Got nothing against that lifestyle but I prefer if you just stop flirting with us. You make it seem like you're the only person I reply to :lol:. Just keep it to boxing man. Stay in your lane bruh. :good.

And drop the corny ass descriptions as well ha. Your "gabacho/wifi" story is pathetic bro. Seriously.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Posts not talking about boxing will be deleted.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Posts not talking about boxing will be deleted.


Tranquilo Bogo...tranquilo :lol:. No es pa tanto. :bbb


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Floyd fans definitely pulling for Canelo in this one to stroke the ego of their hero Floyd.


Must kill you seeing that win age so nicely :yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Must kill you seeing that win age so nicely :yep


Like wine baby


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

turbotime said:


> Must kill you seeing that win age so nicely :yep





MichiganWarrior said:


> Like wine baby


It was one of the most majestic performances of the entire decade as well. It really, really could've done without that fucking catchweight though; it's hard to imagine one ever being more unnecessary particularly given Floyd's level of skill and the styles / type of fighter Canelo is. Not to mention the whole wanting his opponents to be comfortable and shit a year earlier with Cotto. Egg Meet Face, Flomoz. Thanks, PBF.

Canelo wasn't ever going to be capable of taking the initiative to impose his size, apply consistent pressure either through technique nor force of will, much less maintain a high work rate. He had no chance. He stood there trying to box in the center of ring and got made a god damn fool out of. Jesus Christ, there were several points in the fight Floyd was walking the 175 lb Guadalajara native's ass down and backing him up. Robert Guerrero even fared better.

I remember @Zopilote being enthralled with Canelo's effort and performance that night. Never had the Mexican Warrior style been better represented or exemplified than by one Saooooooooul 'Canelo' Alvarez that evening, aside from Chavez Jr. last Saturday.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Going to take a more positive approach this morning.

This fight is probably the biggest fight that can be made in boxing right now and the winner becomes the unified WBC, IBF, WBA, IBO and Lineal Middleweight champion. That's just one step away from a completely undisputed champion. Remarkable.

2017 is absolutely on fire.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Marquez

"In my point of view, as I've said in past programs, Canelo Alvarez does have a chance to possibly beat Gennady Golovkin - with counter-punches, with boxing, with his style, with his punch. In this situation, the big question is whether or not he's capable of withstanding the pace of the fight."

"But if he goes into this fight [with the mentality of] of trading punches with Triple G, then he is practically committing suicide. We have to see [Canelo's pace], his conditioning after the sixth, seventh round - to see if he stays on pace with Golovkin - the type of boxer who goes from less to more and that is a big plus for a fighter."


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861730296000937984
Not sure if this is confirmed but apparently Canelo has a rematch clause. The non champion gets the option of a rematch and GGG just has to cop it. :rofl

GGG will be taking a risk and live with the result like a real man


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Tranquilo Bogo...tranquilo :lol:. No es pa tanto. :bbb


No te confíes, Kim Jong-Un le hace a Bogo los mandados.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Just keep it to boxing man. Stay in your lane bruh. :good.


Take your own advice, buddy and we'all be all good :good


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Going to take a more positive approach this morning.
> 
> This fight is probably the biggest fight that can be made in boxing right now and the winner becomes the unified WBC, IBF, WBA, IBO and Lineal Middleweight champion. That's just one step away from a completely undisputed champion. Remarkable.
> 
> 2017 is absolutely on fire.


GGG is the owner of all those belts. If there was any justice in the sport of boxing GGG would own that lineal title a long time ago as well. too much fucking around from Cotto and Canelo over the past few years.

It doesn't seem right that Canelo can just unify the division like that and you all would probably give him credit for it but that is boxing isn't it?

Wait until he wins, then ducks his mandatories like a "real champion" does


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

V-2 said:


> It was one of the most majestic performances of the entire decade as well. It really, really could've done without that fucking catchweight though; it's hard to imagine one ever being more unnecessary particularly given Floyd's level of skill and the styles / type of fighter Canelo is. Not to mention the whole wanting his opponents to be comfortable and shit a year earlier with Cotto. Egg Meet Face, Flomoz. Thanks, PBF.
> 
> Canelo wasn't ever going to be capable of taking the initiative to impose his size, apply consistent pressure either through technique nor force of will, much less maintain a high work rate. He had no chance. He stood there trying to box in the center of ring and got made a god damn fool out of. Jesus Christ, there were several points in the fight Floyd was walking the 175 lb Guadalajara native's ass down and backing him up. Robert Guerrero even fared better.
> 
> I remember @Zopilote being enthralled with Canelo's effort and performance that night. Never had the Mexican Warrior style been better represented or exemplified than by one Saooooooooul 'Canelo' Alvarez that evening, aside from Chavez Jr. last Saturday.


:lol:

That goofy ass "I was born ready!" line before the fight was made to look even more stupid after that embarassing performance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861730296000937984
> Not sure if this is confirmed but apparently Canelo has a rematch clause. The non champion gets the option of a rematch and GGG just has to cop it. :rofl
> 
> GGG will be taking a risk and live with the result like a real man


Very common for a cash cow


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861730296000937984
> Not sure if this is confirmed but apparently Canelo has a rematch clause. The non champion gets the option of a rematch and GGG just has to cop it. :rofl
> 
> GGG will be taking a risk and live with the result like a real man


That sucks, but then again:

Do you really see any possibility of Golovkin winning on points, even in the unlikely event of fair & honest judges?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Love the Barrera vid.
Shame JMM wasn't there too.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Must kill you seeing that win age so nicely :yep


It keeps me up at nights


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Zopilote said:


> Take your own advice, buddy and we'all be all good :good


Posting that people "love you" is not boxing. Don't be a hypocrite. If you don't want anyone writing to you then what the hell are you doing here?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Very common for a cash cow


As always, a pathetic apoligist for all the shit that goes on in boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> As always, a pathetic apoligist for all the shit that goes on in boxing


I didn't say it was right. What Canelo is doing isn't new however. The Klitschko brothers used to have all kinds of fucked up contracts that they would make their opponents sign


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Posting that people "love you" is not boxing. Don't be a hypocrite. If you don't want anyone writing to you then what the hell are you doing here?


Don't take anything to heart here, bro. Or else the trolls will have field day with you..

But fuck all that shit, let's stick to boxing like you said...how you see Canelo-Golovkin playing out??


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Na I think I agree with Zopi more often than not.
> 
> But even if I didn't, I'd respect his opinion like I respect everyone's opinions in here.
> 
> We need more respect on this board.


Better for discussion and the forum as a whole to keep it Soprano C. I mean, we're ultimately here talking about people who punch each other in the fucking face (albeit skillfully) for a living as a form of entertainment. How does that possibly get so nasty and personal between non-combatants? :rofl

"It's just a forum" -- Yeah, it is. That's the troubling part.



Bogotazo said:


> Posts not talking about boxing will be deleted.


This is box, I like box. Do you like box? This is different style, big drama show.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BTzkWBAj6R0/


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> Very common for a cash cow


Oscar suggests Floyd should fight the winner.






... and @rjjfan has now given it a separate thread.

Solid interview though, I like "Bombs Away" as a tagline.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Stephan A jerking Oscar off on air. "I made this fight" - Oscar


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

I got Canelo UD12. 

GGG has a sturdy chin, I can see him lighting ggg up with combos snapping his head back many times. Maybe a 116-112 victory

Canelo getting off 1st, quicker hands being difference


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Its more or less a 50/50 bout give or take

What i do have a problem with is posters who say it will be a blowout either way, thats more or less a troll move. Thats why I have been hard on ggg fans, for the last 2 years they been saying Canelo would never get in ring with him, and if it did happen ggg would dominate easily lol

Its obvious both dudes are similar size and skill level


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BT1uMkvAVvk/


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I do plan on flying out for this one


Same. Definitely not missing it


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

PBF fighting the winner of Golovkin - Canelo is much better than PBF - Conor?


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> PBF fighting the winner of Golovkin - Canelo is much better than PBF - Conor?


Floyd's too old, too small to be doing that.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Oscar confirmed the fight for 160, no rehydration clause either thank fuck.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Well Oscar confirmed the fight for 160, no rehydration clause either thank fuck.


I wonder if the IBF title will be up for grabs, as they have a 10lb max rehydration weight.

Canelo will weigh more than GGG on the night of the fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

V-2 said:


> Oscar suggests Floyd should fight the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar is a disgusting human being. I've never seen someone be so fake and be so uncomfortable and forced in an interview and he's been like this his entire career. Its so obvious why he goes off on coke binges. He hates himself and everytning he does is fake. That's why he was so good in the ring, it was the only place he wasn't being a fake POS.

Mayweather is just as bad. On Shobox when Steve Farhood wished him a happy birthday to start the interview, it took him about a full 5 seconds to muster up some corny, basic "I wanna thank Showtime blah blah" response. It was so cringe worthy.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

And it amazes me how full this forum is with fanboys instead of boxing fans. All you wanna do it shit on a fighter or nuthug. How can anyone be bitching about this fight being made?

And stop with the GGG is slipping bs. He's the same fighter he's always been, give Jacobs credit for also being a great fighter. Same with Kell Brook. They made GGG look beatable, it has nothing to do with GGG fading.

It's amazing after 11 years of looking at boxing message boards that people are still so quick to call a fighter past his prime because he had a tough fight. Unbelievable.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BT1uMkvAVvk/


..........atsch


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> ..........atsch


Oh loook cash quoted me, 100% chance of shitpost


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is going to be a spectacular fight. Best fight to be made in the sport. Props to Canelo for (finally) stepping up to the plate. I still have GGG winning by late stoppage. I honestly think Canelo's best chance is trying to smother GGG on the inside. Both guys like to fight at mid range but GGG is far more dangerous to Canelo at mid range than the other way around. I think Canelo is a better inside fighter so that's his best bet. 

War Golovkin!


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

CASH_718 said:


> Oscar is a disgusting human being. I've never seen someone be so fake and be so uncomfortable and forced in an interview and he's been like this his entire career. Its so obvious why he goes off on coke binges. He hates himself and everytning he does is fake. That's why he was so good in the ring, it was the only place he wasn't being a fake POS.
> 
> Mayweather is just as bad. On Shobox when Steve Farhood wished him a happy birthday to start the interview, it took him about a full 5 seconds to muster up some corny, basic "I wanna thank Showtime blah blah" response. It was so cringe worthy.


Right, I'm just pleased the match actually got made and will be at 160 lbs with no other bullshit clauses and tricks included as it pertains to the fight itself. However, on second thought it's pretty sad that it's gotten to the point where things like that should be "appreciated" and not automatically assumed.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> Oh loook cash quoted me, 100% chance of shitpost


Stop being a fanboy. Yeah Canelo is so afraid... that's why they are signed to fight.

Some boxing "fan" you are. Go find a safe space and leave the boxing talk to the adults.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Stop being a fanboy. Yeah Canelo is so afraid... that's why they are signed to fight.
> 
> Some boxing "fan" you are. Go find a safe space and leave the boxing talk to the adults.


Canelos not afraid. Oscars just a shit cunt promoter.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

V-2 said:


> Right, I'm just pleased the match actually got made and will be at 160 lbs with no other bullshit clauses and tricks included as it pertains to the fight itself. However, on second thought it's pretty sad that it's gotten to the point where things like that should be "appreciated" and not automatically assumed.


Well I think as fans we stopped appreciating the fighters in the most general sense. And we stopped critizing the sport itself, the promoters, the 20 different ABC organizations ect

These guys should habe the option to grab a title and defend it against bum after bum. And we should always respect and appreciate when a big fight gets made.

Also too many fan boys that don't care about the sport and just wanna root for "their fighter" and they dont want him to risk losing because they're lives are so shit that they live vicariously though them.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> Canelos not afraid. Oscars just a shit cunt promoter.


And yet you posted that unfunny instagram post.....

If it was actually funny, ok but it wasn't, like everything on Instagram that people think is funny because they don't have real human interactions and don't know what being funny is.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And yet you posted that unfunny instagram post.....
> 
> If it was actually funny, ok but it wasn't, like everything on Instagram that people think is funny because they don't have real human interactions and don't know what being funny is.


It's called having a sense of humour. i admit canelo is not actually afraid of Golovkin. I don't believe he is anyway but is has definitely appeared that way for a couple years now


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> It's called having a sense of humour. i admit canelo is not actually afraid of Golovkin. I don't believe he is anyway but is has definitely appeared that way for a couple years now


No.... Its not funny. It wouldnt even have been funny a few months ago when they were actively ducking GGG. Now that the fight is signed it's definitely not funny and doesn't make sense. Its just fanboy horseshit.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> No.... Its not funny. It wouldnt even have been funny a few months ago when they were actively ducking GGG. Now that the fight is signed it's definitely not funny and doesn't make sense. Its just fanboy horseshit.


Fuck me, you are one insufferable cunt

Have a tissue


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> And yet you posted that unfunny instagram post.....
> 
> If it was actually funny, ok but it wasn't, like everything on Instagram that people think is funny because they don't have real human interactions and don't know what being funny is.


You sound like a fun person to have at parties.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> I wonder if the IBF title will be up for grabs, as they have a 10lb max rehydration weight.
> 
> Canelo will weigh more than GGG on the night of the fight.


I never even thought about that. Probably not I'd say. I know people a lot of people aren't too bothered about the titles anymore but I'd like to see a fighter hold all four. Whoever wins is the universally recognized nnumber one at the weight but I don't want to see the belts split up as a result or should GGG lose he still the WBC and IBF titles. Those titles become utterly redundant if he loses and happened to keep them. Decent chance that won't happen but it makes the sport look fucking ridiculous if he holds two world title belts despite losing a fight to determine the proper world champion.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

JDK said:


> You sound like a fun person to have at parties.





thehook13 said:


> Fuck me, you are one insufferable cunt
> 
> Have a tissue


I'm sorry that something actually needs to be funny for me to laugh at it. Not be told it's suppose to be funny and laugh because you think you're suppose to and God forbid you actually stand out and be different. "Men" these days......


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

CASH_718 said:


> Well I think as fans we stopped appreciating the fighters in the most general sense. And we stopped critizing the sport itself, the promoters, the 20 different ABC organizations ect
> 
> These guys should habe the option to grab a title and defend it against bum after bum. And we should always respect and appreciate when a big fight gets made.
> 
> Also too many fan boys that don't care about the sport and just wanna root for "their fighter" and they dont want him to risk losing because they're lives are so shit that they live vicariously though them.


Not a whole lot to retort here as it either doesn't apply to me and/or much of it is shit I often say myself. I'd whole heartedly agree with the last paragraph in particular.

As far as respect for fighters, it would definitely seem to be lacking at the most basic level these days but I'd agree to a point because they ultimately chose to do it for a living and are compensated for it. It's athletic competition and a form of entertainment for us, yet remains one of the very few sports in the world where the idea of the best competitors squaring off can legitimately be put in doubt at times for any variety of reasons.

This is pretty unthinkable, and you don't even have to go outside of combat sports to give a counter-example. However, even then the blame falls not squarely on the fighters but rather actually on boxing's structure - or lack thereof - and the other vile exploitive elements you mentioned.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I'm sorry that something actually needs to be funny for me to laugh at it. Not be told it's suppose to be funny and laugh because you think you're suppose to and God forbid you actually stand out and be different. "Men" these days......


Oh I was way off. You're a blast.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

JDK said:


> Oh I was way off. You're a blast.


I am actually. I don't have to deal with fake internet sissies in real life and me and the boys just watch the fights and make fun of everyone and everything, including each other. I'm sorry that you don't think I'm fun to hang out with. It truly pains me ever so...

And if someone says something that isn't funny we don't laugh to make him feel good, we tell him he bombed and make fun of him for it. Its called "acting like men". Not women clucking at each other.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


> Posts not talking about boxing will be deleted.


But is it time for Quincy K to join the discussion? :lol:

He brings the top down SL Sinaloa Sunshine lifestyle to the table.

#RacistsBuddies


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I am actually. I don't have to deal with fake internet sissies in real life and me and the boys just watch the fights and make fun of everyone and everything, including each other. I'm sorry that you don't think I'm fun to hang out with. It truly pains me ever so...
> 
> And if someone says something that isn't funny we don't laugh to make him feel good, we tell him he bombed and make fun of him for it. Its called "acting like men". Not women clucking at each other.


For real? Cause that's exactly what's been happening here. You bombed and I'm just fucking with you. Yet you weren't able to recognize it and instead apologized. That's just not very manly of you going by your standards.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

V-2 said:


> But is it time for Quincy K to join the discussion? :lol:
> 
> He brings the top down SL Sinaloa Sunshine lifestyle to the table.
> 
> #RacistsBuddies


I've seen Quincy referred to as a racist multiple times on here, I'll admit I rarely paid attention to his back and forth bickering with other users before he left the forum but I remember arguing with him on ESB because he insisted Broner was levels above Canelo.

If I recall correctly Broner was one of his favorite fighters, he also tried arguing with me that Mayweather would KO Canelo.

I never really got the impression that he was racist, he just loved to drag discussions on and on about topics he felt strongly about.

Is this the same @quincy k ?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I've seen Quincy referred to as a racist multiple times on here, I'll admit I rarely paid attention to his back and forth bickering with other users before he left the forum but I remember arguing with him on ESB because he insisted Broner was levels above Canelo.
> 
> If I recall correctly Broner was one of his favorite fighters, he also tried arguing with me that Mayweather would KO Canelo.
> 
> ...


He himself is not racist, he just likes making every thread about race and not posting about anything else nowadays.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oscar claims the deal was not complicated to make and they just needed to sit down and negotiate... Did it 2 or 3 times and reached an agreement.. So were they not doing that before when there were purse split complaints lol?

http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-on-why-canelo-golovkin-deal-not-complicated--116493


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Oscar claims the deal was not complicated to make and they just needed to sit down and negotiate... Did it 2 or 3 times and reached an agreement.. So were they not doing that before when there were purse split complaints lol?
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/de-la-hoya-on-why-canelo-golovkin-deal-not-complicated--116493


The complication was Canelo wasn't ready for GGG then.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> The complication was Canelo wasn't ready for GGG then.


One side surely backed down on their demands in negotiations to get this deal done. Too bad it sounds like we won't get the details due to the clauses in the contract.

Either way we got the fight we've all been waiting for! :bbb:bbb


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> One side surely backed down on their demands in negotiations to get this deal done. Too bad it sounds like we won't get the details due to the clauses in the contract.
> 
> Either way we got the fight we've all been waiting for! :bbb:bbb


I'm going out on a limb and say that the one who said "Mexicans don't fuck around!" and dropped the belt was the one who backed down. But yeah I can't wait, this fight can't come fast enough!!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm going out on a limb and say that the one who said "Mexicans don't fuck around!" and dropped the belt was the one who backed down. But yeah I can't wait, this fight can't come fast enough!!


I go back and forth. Canelo was probably tired of pushing the fight away because of his promoter and put his foot down saying agree to a more even split to make the fight happen... Makes sense with him agreeing to face Chavez for a big sum of money at a higher weight, gets a big payday before the GGG fight and gets to test himself at a higher weight. But GGG's team could have also seen the PPV numbers from the Jacobs fight and figure it's time to make our money now before we slip or move up to 168. GGG not having a rematch clause but Canelo getting one also makes me wonder if his team just gave in to get the fight made.

Either way a great fight got made.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

There can be no doubt that Golovkin and team wanted this fight for ages and that Canelo and team wanted this fight only recently.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

JDK said:


> For real? Cause that's exactly what's been happening here. You bombed and I'm just fucking with you. Yet you weren't able to recognize it and instead apologized. That's just not very manly of you going by your standards.


Huh? I don't recall making a joke so how did I bomb? And who did I apologize to and for what?

Seriously, piss off. You are such a little internet trundle that you can't evenngrasp simple human interactions.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kurushi said:


> There can be no doubt that Golovkin and team wanted this fight for ages and that Canelo and team wanted this fight only recently.


Who's saying otherwise? I don't even think Canelo or his people would argue that or haven't said that exact same thing. They've been saving the fight is gonna happen just not "now"..... it is now "now".


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"If he could not hurt Chavez and Cotto, he will not be able to hurt Gennady Golovkin, who has 400 fights [as a pro and amateur] and he's never been hurt [in any of those fights]. It's good that they believe they can stop him, because that means [Canelo] will have the balls to stand and fight him," Abel Sanchez


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I'm afraid age has caught up with GGG...I maybe wrong, but im still worried about his last two performances.


Nothing to do with age, he just fought 2 world class fighters (albeit one a welterweight) instead of the usual tomato cans.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Huh? I don't recall making a joke so how did I bomb? And who did I apologize to and for what?
> 
> Seriously, piss off. You are such a little internet trundle that you can't evenngrasp simple human interactions.


:rofl :rofl when things backfire


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

JDK said:


> :rofl :rofl when things backfire


I really have no clue what you are talking about. I feel like I'm talking to a toddler. Fuck off.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

https://www.ringtv.com/499961-gym-notes-classics-when-canelo-and-gennady-golovkin-sparred

Doug Fischer's notes from Canelo\GGGs sparring session in 2011...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

JDK said:


> :rofl :rofl when things backfire


Dude is he for real? Lol you trolled the shit out of him. That was fucking hilarious to read. I literally el oh el'd. High-five fellow can't have real human interaction online troll non real man non funny dude


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> "If he could not hurt Chavez and Cotto, he will not be able to hurt Gennady Golovkin, who has 400 fights [as a pro and amateur] and he's never been hurt [in any of those fights]. It's good that they believe they can stop him, because that means [Canelo] will have the balls to stand and fight him," Abel Sanchez


I agree completely. I said it before, I doubt Golovkin will be afraid of Canelo. He's going to go right at him.

It's still a 50 / 50 fight, though, because of Canelo's elite head movement. Lara had trouble tagging him, and Lara definitely has faster hands than Gennady.

Gennady's advantage is his ability / willingness to stand in the pocket & trade, while only partially slipping some punches, so as not to lose focus. Because of this ability, if it turns out that Canelo's power is indeed not enough to back Golovkin off, Canelo will have a rough night. He can't make a SINGLE defensive mistake. - And that's for 12 rounds, since he won't likely KO Golovkin.

Hmmm, maybe it's not quite 50 / 50 after all ....


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

For what it is worth, Magic Johnson is putting a bid together to have the fight in Dodger Stadium. It would be a big deal here as both Canelo and GGG have large fan bases.

But, like all business decisions, CA's ridiculous taxes and regulations will almost certainly put this bid out of contention. We have a 13.5% state income tax plus insane regulations. The overall revenue would likely need to be at least 25-30% higher than the Dallas/Vegas offers just to break even, plus you have all the BS of trying to do business in CA.

The far left has destroyed this state's business environment.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> *But, like all business decisions, CA's ridiculous taxes and regulations will almost certainly put this bid out of contention. We have a 13.5% state income tax plus insane regulations.* The overall revenue would likely need to be at least 25-30% higher than the Dallas/Vegas offers just to break even, plus you have all the BS of trying to do business in CA.
> 
> *The far left has destroyed this state's business environment.*


Yeah, but at least the lights are still on, and you still have clean drinking water.

(but don't get used to it.)


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree completely. I said it before, I doubt Golovkin will be afraid of Canelo. He's going to go right at him.
> 
> It's still a 50 / 50 fight, though, because of Canelo's elite head movement. Lara had trouble tagging him, and Lara definitely has faster hands than Gennady.
> 
> ...


There's been many a fighter who ended up on their arse and knocked out by people who they thought couldn't hurt them. Canelo is a very good counter puncher and all it takes is one perfectly timed shot. It's not first thing you'd go to if you were picking Canelo to win but I wouldn't be all that surprised if he did stop GGG.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> There's been many a fighter who ended up on their arse and knocked out by people who they thought couldn't hurt them. Canelo is a very good counter puncher and all it takes is one perfectly timed shot. It's not first thing you'd go to if you were picking Canelo to win but I wouldn't be all that surprised if he did stop GGG.


I didn't say it was impossible. - but to pull this off, Canelo has to fight LITERALLY a perfect fight. Not one single big mistake or lapse in concentration. That's some trick.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The far left


Is not in power bro, sorry. (Not that your point about taxes isn't accurate.)


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like Mayweather isn't too confident about his own prediction anymore now that the fight's actually signed:

"_Canelo beats "Triple G" easy. He'll stop him. It don't go the distance. Brook exposed him_" - January 2017​
"_With Triple G and Canelo, I'm leaning to Canelo. I believe that Canelo will win on points. I think Canelo can pull it off,_" - May 2017​
What happened Floyd? Was it GGG's close fight with Jacobs or Canelo's domination of Chavez Jr that changed your mind?

Typical keyboard warrior.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Looks like Mayweather isn't too confident about his own prediction anymore now that the fight's actually signed:
> 
> "_Canelo beats "Triple G" easy. He'll stop him. It don't go the distance. Brook exposed him_" - January 2017​
> "_With Triple G and Canelo, I'm leaning to Canelo. I believe that Canelo will win on points. I think Canelo can pull it off,_" - May 2017​
> ...


I saw the interview. Floyd was trying to promote Tank Davis and didn't want to get off topic. You'll see what I mean when I post it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I saw the interview. Floyd was trying to promote Tank Davis and didn't want to get off topic. You'll see what I mean when I post it


I'm glad Boxing Scene accurately quoted him. Sometimes what people say can be taken out of context.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


I hate Smith but he's on point there, no one should give a fuck about losses if you're consistently fighting the best.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I hate Smith but he's on point there, no one should give a fuck about losses if you're consistently fighting the best.


Why you having an indirect dig at floyd? The flomos will jump on you 49-0 y0!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Why you having an indirect dig at floyd? The flomos will jump on you 49-0 y0!


Who has fought more consistently good fighters than Mayweather in the last decade?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Is not in power bro, sorry. (Not that your point about taxes isn't accurate.)


In CA it certainly is. SF and LA are two of the furthest left leaning areas in the country and they have the population centers that elect all of our state leaders. Hence the sky high cost of living, sanctuary cities, and insane taxes.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Who has fought more consistently good fighters than Mayweather in the last decade?


You know my answer: Cotto. He fought the beast mode version of Pac that Floyd didn't, the better version of Mosely that Floyd didn't, and Floyd himself. Throw in a better, less weight drained version of Canelo and taking the fight Martinez begged Floyd to take for years, and I think I have a legitimate case.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You know my answer: Cotto. He fought the beast mode version of Pac that Floyd didn't, the better version of Mosely that Floyd didn't, and Floyd himself. Throw in a better, less weight drained version of Canelo and taking the fight Martinez begged Floyd to take for years, and I think I have a legitimate case.


Agreed.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You know my answer: Cotto. He fought the beast mode version of Pac that Floyd didn't, the better version of Mosely that Floyd didn't, and Floyd himself. Throw in a better, less weight drained version of Canelo and taking the fight Martinez begged Floyd to take for years, and I think I have a legitimate case.


He also fought the better version of Margo if it even means anything.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You know my answer: Cotto. He fought the beast mode version of Pac that Floyd didn't, the better version of Mosely that Floyd didn't, and Floyd himself. Throw in a better, less weight drained version of Canelo and taking the fight Martinez begged Floyd to take for years, and I think I have a legitimate case.


Good point, I disagree with a few things you said but agree with the overall point


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> SF and LA are two of the furthest left leaning areas in the country


Considering how far the center has moved to the right in this country, not saying much.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Considering how far the center has moved to the right in this country, not saying much.


The center certainly hasn't moved along the coastlines. The Dems lost the Rust Belt due to NAFTA, not some ideological change. People voted their pocket books.

Let's face it, the far left has ruled LA, Oakland, SF, and CA as a whole for decades and brought about the same results in each spot: outflow of jobs, inflow of poverty, crime and debt, increased cost of living. Kind of like it's a new Chicago or Detroit.

I need to move to a purple state like Colorado. But I have my family here.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The center certainly hasn't moved along the coastlines. The Dems lost the Rust Belt due to NAFTA, not some ideological change. People voted their pocket books.
> 
> Let's face it, the far left has ruled LA, Oakland, SF, and CA as a whole for decades and brought about the same results in each spot: outflow of jobs, inflow of poverty, crime and debt, increased cost of living. Kind of like it's a new Chicago or Detroit.
> 
> I need to move to a purple state like Colorado. But I have my family here.


My definition of "far left" excludes any existing faction within the Democratic Party. People calling the Dems anything further than center-left have a skewed center that leans rightward.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> My definition of "far left" excludes any existing faction within the Democratic Party. People calling the Dems anything further than center-left have a skewed center that leans rightward.


Within the Dems, there are variances. Pelosi, Boxer, etc. are more left than the Dems from say Colorado or West Virginia. I'm a pretty moderate guy but compared to CA's average voter, I'm probably considered a little right of center. That's mostly due to liking a lower cost of living, small businesses, and a job; things the Dems in this state and many others have essentially eliminated.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo is very good, doesn't take damage, I want to lean towards him at this point, but GGG is obviously on another level.

I don't think he will stop GGG. Canelo may have a moment or two, but GGG will power through.

Canelo is very good, but I think he losses down the stretch.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The center certainly hasn't moved along the coastlines. The Dems lost the Rust Belt due to NAFTA, not some ideological change. People voted their pocket books.
> 
> Let's face it, the far left has ruled LA, Oakland, SF, and CA as a whole for decades and brought about the same results in each spot: outflow of jobs, inflow of poverty, crime and debt, increased cost of living. Kind of like it's a new Chicago or Detroit.
> 
> *I need to move to a purple state like Colorado. * But I have my family here.


Please dont. We have enough right wing hillbillies trying to move here.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Please dont. We have enough right wing hillbillies trying to move here.


Way to go libtard with the racial jab. My pro gay marriage, pro legalizing drugs stances aren't exactly right wing. Favoring a lower cost of living, small businesses, and job growth shouldn't be considered evil.

Nor should the color of my skin. Which I actually tell the truth about.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Way to go libtard with the racial jab. My pro gay marriage, pro legalizing drugs stances aren't exactly right wing. Favoring a lower cost of living, small businesses, and job growth shouldn't be considered evil.
> 
> Nor should the color of my skin. Which I actually tell the truth about.


Nothing to do with your skin color. Colorado got more white people than a Tolkien novel. But being you dont know shit, the best cities in america are run by democrates. The most famous, progressive, world renowned cities are democrat, if you want Republican fuckery go move to Alabama. We dont need anymore red staters trying to ruin what we got here here. You know as much about economics as Trump infact you probably votrd for him


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Way to go libtard with the racial jab. My pro gay marriage, pro legalizing drugs stances aren't exactly right wing. Favoring a lower cost of living, small businesses, and job growth shouldn't be considered evil.


You think lower taxes (primarily for the rich, of course) will create jobs.

LMAO.

Have you been punched in the head by Golovkin?

(See, I'm kept my post on topic.)


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Probably should add a "draw" option to the poll.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I think GGG will beat him down in a war, this is such an intriguing fight, Canelo looks better with each fight, and GGG is nearing or on the decline at 35 years old. It's perfect timing, this could be a classic.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing to do with your skin color. Colorado got more white people than a Tolkien novel. But being you dont know shit, the best cities in america are run by democrates. The most famous, progressive, world renowned cities are democrat, if you want Republican fuckery go move to Alabama. We dont need anymore red staters trying to ruin what we got here here. You know as much about economics as Trump infact you probably votrd for him


You call Detroit, Chicago, LA, and Oakland the best cities in America? The cost of living alone in SF, NY, and Boston are prohibitive for any middle class residents.

The best cities in the country are run by moderates, hence the business and middle class exodus from the areas mentioned above to places like Denver, Charlotte, Boise, etc.

What you don't want are a ton of people from CA moving there and hiking up your taxes, cost of living, and crime rates. Just ask the residents of Portland and Phoenix.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You think lower taxes (primarily for the rich, of course) will create jobs.
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> ...


The corporate tax rate and regulations in CA are insane. We've seen the number of small businesses shrink much faster than the national average and major firms such as Bank of America, Toyota, McDonald's, etc. have all move headquarters out of state. Manufacturing is non-existent. Not even Hollywood films much in actual Hollywood any more.

We are the worst state for business according to Fortune: http://fortune.com/2016/05/09/best-worst-states-business/

Obviously all the taxes and fees on goods and products get passed on to consumers in the form of higher prices. We have the highest gas prices, sales taxes, etc. Those add up to take a big chunk of a middle class income.

My issues with this state aren't the income tax rates. It's all the additional taxes and all the jobs crossing state lines to Arizona, Texas, and Colorado. A lot of those are good middle class jobs.

We're becoming a state where only the rich and poor can live here. The rich can afford it and the poor get gov't help. Those of us in the middle are struggling.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You call Detroit, Chicago, LA, and Oakland the best cities in America? The cost of living alone in SF, NY, and Boston are prohibitive for any middle class residents.


LA and Chicago are great cities. Same for Seattle, Miami, New York, Salt Lake City ect. Then you have every mid sized college city like Fort Collins, Boulder, Ann Arbor, Eugene, Madison ect. All hotbeds of leftist activity.

I don't know where you think you want to live in Colorado. Denver is heavy democrat and went for Hillary more than 3-1. Foco and Boulder are Berkeley 2.0. I guess you can go live with the right wing meth heads in CO springs.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LA and Chicago are great cities. Same for Seattle, Miami, New York, Salt Lake City ect. Then you have every mid sized college city like Fort Collins, Boulder, Ann Arbor, Eugene, Madison ect. All hotbeds of leftist activity.
> 
> I don't know where you think you want to live in Colorado. Denver is heavy democrat and went for Hillary more than 3-1. Foco and Boulder are Berkeley 2.0. I guess you can go live with the right wing meth heads in CO springs.


The irony that you left the Detroit area to move to the purple Colorado yet bash me for saying it was a good move is too rich here. Colorado has historically been very moderate and Clinton was the most moderate pick in last year's election.

If Detroit, Chicage, etc. were great and had a reasonable cost of living, you'd live there. Instead, you left. Just like the middle class and businesses in CA. Salt Lake has always been GOP due to religion and Seattle is great. Seattle has a much lower corporate tax rate and sales tax rate CA, so that proves my point. Same with Miami being in a GOP run state.

It is the extremes that cause problem. Not the moderates.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> LA and Chicago are great cities. Same for Seattle, Miami, New York, Salt Lake City ect. Then you have every mid sized college city like Fort Collins, Boulder, Ann Arbor, Eugene, Madison ect. All hotbeds of leftist activity.
> 
> I don't know where you think you want to live in Colorado. Denver is heavy democrat and went for Hillary more than 3-1. Foco and Boulder are Berkeley 2.0. I guess you can go live with the right wing meth heads in CO springs.


By the way, Colorad is not heavily anything. Look at the split in their senators over the last few decades. Pretty 50/50, and they've swung from R to D and back in multiple Presidential elections. Hence the term "purple state"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Senators_from_Colorado


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

"Moderate" in the US just means soft right wing. The Democrats aren't leftist. Bernie was center-left and treated like some kind of leftist extremist lol. The only "far left" person in power is Kshama Sawant, a mere Seattle City Council member.

Anyways, back to boxing.










GGG's ten reasons for victory coming soon


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> "Moderate" in the US just means soft right wing. The Democrats aren't leftist. Bernie was center-left and treated like some kind of leftist extremist lol. The only "far left" person in power is Kshama Sawant, a mere Seattle City Council member.
> 
> Anyways, back to boxing.
> 
> ...


Definitely back to boxing. GGG vs. Canelo will not happen in CA. I'm starting to lean (see what I did there?) to Dallas being the host.

Jerry Jones ego is almost the size of Texas and the live gate would be much larger than at any venue in Vegas.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Definitely back to boxing. GGG vs. Canelo will not happen in CA. I'm starting to lean (see what I did there?) to Dallas being the host.
> 
> Jerry Jones ego is almost the size of Texas and the live gate would be much larger than at any venue in Vegas.


Probably a good guess. It's that kind of fight too, and the demographics make sense.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Probably a good guess. It's that kind of fight too, and the demographics make sense.


I get the feeling, and I might be wrong here, that live gate is going to start making a larger impact on fight locations. Just like how touring is making a bigger impact on music income.

It is just too easy for people to stream content for free nowadays, but you have to actually pay to get in the door.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I get the feeling, and I might be wrong here, that live gate is going to start making a larger impact on fight locations. Just like how touring is making a bigger impact on music income.
> 
> It is just too easy for people to stream content for free nowadays, but you have to actually pay to get in the door.


You know I've thought about that for the last few big fights, live gate has been getting more mention in articles discussing revenue. Facebook streams are even on the rise for PPV's too. Hopefully that moves the model even further away from relying on PPV.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> By the way, Colorad is not heavily anything. Look at the split in their senators over the last few decades. Pretty 50/50, and they've swung from R to D and back in multiple Presidential elections. Hence the term "purple state"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Senators_from_Colorado


q
Colorado has been solidly blue the last 3 elections. Any republican influence is due to the hicks that live in the sticks. So you can go live in the boonies, dont come near Boulder, Denver or Foco, you wont like it trust me


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Still don't get why anyone believes the east coast has a chance for this one. I've seen some people asking for met life, no chance in fuck.

Oscar is going to make sure we have a Canelo crowd, if it's not Cali or Vegas it will be Texas.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> q
> Colorado has been solidly blue the last 3 elections. Any republican influence is due to the hicks that live in the sticks. So you can go live in the boonies, dont come near Boulder, Denver or Foco, you wont like it trust me


I'm happy living by the ocean here in OC, but don't call me a hick or meth head. You don't know shit about me.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm happy living by the ocean here in OC, but don't call me a hick or meth head. You don't know shit about me.


No biggie bro just fucking with you. Just to let you know its snowing here. Full on blizzard. You cant handle this.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No biggie bro just fucking with you. Just to let you know its snowing here. Full on blizzard. You cant handle this.


I have family in Denver and Colorado Springs. I've visited in winter twice and it can be rough.

Where I live now is pretty much heaven, weather wise.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This Will be such a great fight. I have to go with Golovkin, I'm thinking the odds will be even on this one so I'm with Golo as far as my wallet is concerned.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry about becoming a distraction in the thread. Been dealing with the CA licensing people lately and they are insane.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I think he did drag it out.
> 
> September of last year was the perfect time to make the fight. Canelo could have fight at 160lb guy at the 160lb limit and look like a beast insteaf of that bullshit Khan fight.
> 
> GGG hasnt looked to great in his last two, and though im still excited for that fight, it lost a little luster for me due to those performances.


Jacobs is just an excellent fighter who for all we know would beat Canelo on their best nights so let's give DJ some credit here.

As for the Brook bout Golo beat his face in and took some shots in the process. Let's not act like Golo wouldn't get hit by Canelo even when smashing Canelo around too, regardless of what Brook did.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> you think maybe class of fighters? When he was ko'ing the likes of wades and monroe jr's people thought he was a beast... fights a strong brook and technical jacobs and people are quick to jump off the train.


Feels like some people are already making excuses for Golovkin just because they don't want to give Canelo any credit if he exceeds expectations.

He's fought Trout, Kirkland, Mayweather, Lara, Cotto, Chavez jr and now Golovkin.

That's beastly at only 26. Compare it to Erik Morales who at 26 had a comparable resume and was the biggest thing since Chavez to Mexican fight fans.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Espn sports science


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

people talkin shit about his weight,,,


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin

#Mexicanstyle

Nice chub


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> people talkin shit about his weight,,,


He's got a beer gut


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

@Kurushi now that Floyd isn't focused on promoting his event with Davis, he can go more in-dept about this fight 

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-ggg-makes-many-mistakes-canelo-win-by-ko--117084

*Mayweather: GGG Makes Many Mistakes, Canelo Will Win, By KO*

Former five division champion Floyd Mayweather Jr. is not only picking Saul "Canelo" Alvarez (49-1-1, 34 KOs) to defeat Gennady Golovkin (37-0, 33 KOs) - he is picking him to do so inside the distance.

Canelo will challenge Golovkin for the IBF, IBO, WBA, WBC middleweight titles on September 16th, on HBO Pay-Per-View. No venue has been finalized at the moment.

Mayweather dominated Canelo over twelve rounds back in September of 2013. But even Mayweather admits that Canelo has improved and gained more experience since their meeting. Canelo also claimed that he felt a bit drained from the contracted catch-weight of 152-pounds.










Mayweather sees no way that Golovkin will come out on top in the contest.

"Do I think Triple G can beat Canelo? Absolutely not," said Mayweather to Give Me Sport. "I think there's a few guys that can beat Triple G, and Canelo is on the top of the list. I believe that he'll beat him. I really believe Triple G has good punching power as a fighter. He's got good punching power, but he's flat-footed. He makes a lot of mistakes, but boxing is different now."

Mayweather praises Canelo as being one of the best fighters in the entire sport. He expects Canelo to end Golovkin before the full distance.

"I don't think it'll go the distance. Canelo Alvarez is one of the best fighters in boxing right now. I commend him. I take my hat off to him," said Mayweather.

Canelo was in action earlier this month, when he moved up to a catch-weight of 164.5-pounds to dominate Mexican rival Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. over twelve rounds at the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas.

Golovkin saw action in March, at New York's Madison Square Garden, when he won a close twelve round unanimous decision over mandatory challenger Daniel Jacobs. It was the first time that Golovkin had gone the full twelve round distance and Jacobs became the first opponent to last the distance in 24 starts for Golovkin.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @Kurushi now that Floyd isn't focused on promoting his event with Davis, he can go more in-dept about this fight
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-ggg-makes-many-mistakes-canelo-win-by-ko--117084
> 
> ...


Canelo by KO if GGG comes hard and goes for broke looking for glory...

Canelo by UD if GGG tries to box, which is not his forte...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> @Kurushi now that Floyd isn't focused on promoting his event with Davis, he can go more in-dept about this fight
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-ggg-makes-many-mistakes-canelo-win-by-ko--117084
> 
> ...


Good stuff thanks :good


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

floyd fuck off with your bias!


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Doc said:


> Canelo by KO if GGG comes hard and goes for broke looking for glory...
> 
> Canelo by UD if GGG tries to box, which is not his forte...


:lol: :lol: :lol: atsch


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: atsch


just wait and see.....


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Canelo will brutally knock out GGG like he did Cotto...oh wait...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Canelo will brutally knock out GGG like he did Cotto...oh wait...


cotto is definitely without question a much better technical boxer...

ggg will plod forward and get ktfo.. or play it safe hoping for a close fight to land the canelo lotto again... hope he goes for broke and shows the Mexican style and doesn't fight reserved as he did j acobs when faced with a real competitor.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> cotto is definitely without question a much better technical boxer...
> 
> ggg will plod forward and get ktfo.. or play it safe hoping for a close fight to land the canelo lotto again... hope he goes for broke and shows the Mexican style and doesn't fight reserved as he did j acobs when faced with a real competitor.


Cotto was hit with solid punches by Canelo and was not even close to getting knocked out. You'd have to be a complete fucking dumbfuck to think he's gonna knockout GGG.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: atsch


Right? It's like he's never seen Golovkin fight before.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Cotto was hit with solid punches by Canelo and was not even close to getting knocked out. You'd have to be a complete fucking dumbfuck to think he's gonna knockout GGG.


to be fair cotto withstood beatings from prime paquiao, margarito concrete fists and took a lot of shots and still fought on... he has a solid chin and durability and that fight was a tactical fight between 2 good boxers...

if ggg wants to box canelo will be less likely to ko him... but if he goes full on beast mode it plays to canelos style.. listen to the trainer who says they envision boxing canelo and hope by the late rounds to wear him down, they know they must be careful not to give canelo too many opening for his bread and butter counter punching style...

you may think he will steam roll him a la level c and b fighter but will be surprised when he respects this A level fighter and doesn't go for broke...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> to be fair cotto withstood beatings from prime paquiao, margarito concrete fists and took a lot of shots and still fought on... he has a solid chin and durability and that fight was a tactical fight between 2 good boxers...
> 
> if ggg wants to box canelo will be less likely to ko him... but if he goes full on beast mode it plays to canelos style.. listen to the trainer who says they envision boxing canelo and hope by the late rounds to wear him down, they know they must be careful not to give canelo too many opening for his bread and butter counter punching style...
> 
> you may think he will steam roll him a la level c and b fighter but will be surprised when he respects this A level fighter and doesn't go for broke...


Margarito had plastered fists now?

Weren't you arguing the opposite not too long ago?

Come on Doc..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Margarito had plastered fists now?
> 
> Weren't you arguing the opposite not too long ago?
> 
> Come on Doc..


come on... let me words things to suit my agendas... fuck man come on.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> come on... let me words things to suit my agendas... fuck man come on.


:yep

Oh Doc...you still got ways to go to reach @Kush level of trolling :lol:


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

T-Mobile Arena it is.

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-vs-golovkin-lands-t-mobile-arena-las-vegas--117260


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> T-Mobile Arena it is.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-vs-golovkin-lands-t-mobile-arena-las-vegas--117260


Hell yeah. Headed to Vegas


----------



## nick t (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hell yeah. Headed to Vegas


I'm over in Vegas from the UK that weekend. Have I got any chance of getting a ticket to this?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nick t said:


> I'm over in Vegas from the UK that weekend. Have I got any chance of getting a ticket to this?


 You'll have to jump on them quick. I'm guessing they'll go on sell at the first press conference


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You'll have to jump on them quick. I'm guessing they'll go on sell at the first press conference


Why do you want Vegas? Dallas would have been affordable, the bots and scalpers will buy all these tickets in minutes, have fun paying two grand for your ticket.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck you Oscar, forget putting on a fight for true boxing fans... guess this one will just be for the celebrities like Gay-Z and his annoying wife.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Fuck you Oscar, forget putting on a fight for true boxing fans... guess this one will just be for the celebrities like Gay-Z and his annoying wife.


What does T-Mobile Arena hold? 20,000?

Pacquiao has already sold over 40,000 tickets for his fight against Horn, and which is the bigger fight?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Fuck you Oscar, forget putting on a fight for true boxing fans... guess this one will just be for the celebrities like Gay-Z and his annoying wife.


Super dissapointed with this shit.

I have relatives in Dallas, was planning on flying out there, tickets would've been affordable there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Why do you want Vegas? Dallas would have been affordable, the bots and scalpers will buy all these tickets in minutes, have fun paying two grand for your ticket.


I saw the pros and cons of each place. Dallas would have been affordable since I have family there and they'd be cheaper. I would have been happy with that.

I've been planning to go to Vegas anyways sometime this year whether the fight is there or not. So I'll go there and if I can't get a ticket, I'll just watch at the casino and party.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Can't see GGG getting pushed around.
Can't envision Canelo getting outboxed.


Is this a good contrast of styles?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154850236415756


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154850236415756


prepping the body work... good shit homie thanks for posting.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154850236415756


Yeah, well... If Canelo hangs his head out like that during the fight, Golovkin will knock it into the third row.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154850236415756


Canelo looks exhausted there and just going through the motions.

They are not hard punches at all. :think1


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ez-for-not-knocking-out-julio-cesar-chavez-jr

Golovkin not impressed with Canelo's power.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ez-for-not-knocking-out-julio-cesar-chavez-jr
> 
> Golovkin not impressed with Canelo's power.


Canelo is not impressed with Golovkin's resume.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Canelo is not impressed with Golovkin's resume.


He's pretty much cleaned out 160...


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's pretty much cleaned out 160...


Cinnamonelo is undisputed lineal champ at 154.5, 155, and 155.5.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He's pretty much cleaned out 160...


That's not saying much. 160 division has less talent than the 108 lb division.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Canelo is not impressed with Golovkin's resume.


It's all good, Canelo will be a good scalp for Golovkin


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> It's all good, Canelo will be a good scalp for Golovkin


Or vise versa


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> It's all good, Canelo will be a good scalp for Golovkin


He will. Looking forward to this fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

good boy talking a bit of trash here


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Or vise versa


Certainly! Will be a good fight regardless!


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

DOM5153 said:


> Certainly! Will be a good fight regardless!


Diddo! Im happy knowing 2 champs are fighting in the ring, not on Twitter.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

You shall be... Genacula!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bitches & Breakfasts








@Zopilote 
@Mexi-Box 
@Pedrin1787


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo and GGG post up again and you can see there is a small height difference, on fight night GGG will appear lankier, and canelo more stocky...both will probably weigh the same as well... GGG being a bit lankier will give canelo a lot of room for body shots.... ggg being a bit taller should allow him to create more distance and make a competitive boxing match if he chooses to box as his trainer has led on.. I think they will try and employ lemiuex gameplan as to not give the hard hitting counters from canelo have a chance and late go for broke..

it's a good match can't wait!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876790683830497282


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I find it idiotic that ODLH cannot stop dissing and discussing the Floyd fight, and as he does, media reporting from the presser do too. At this time the cross-dresser should swallow his pride, accept his shit got pushed in and will be dwarfed at the PPV pool and take responsibility for delaying the fight and putting himself into this situation.

Right now, with the "this is the real fight" talk, there's ever more pressure on the "real event" to deliver, and it could very well end up with Floyd smacking the shit out of a bloody McGregor for a dominating 8th round TKO and Canelo-GGG turning into a tactical 12-round affair with a close, distasteful decision. Each should stick to their own event.

I'm already hyped BTW!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bit of size difference there


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

GGG looking bigger than I remember him looking at the Chavez fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bit of size difference there


check out the Twitter one i posted seems more natural from far away then these up close cameras playing tricks... if I saw the second picture only I would say ggg has 3" on him, but face to face it looks to be 1"... fight night canelo will look stocky vs lanky ggg just because of their body differences and the thickness of canelos body..

height doesn't really matter here since ggg ain't no Lara where he would actually utilize it... trout and Lara seemed a bit taller too... if ggg tries the lemmy gameplan any height advantage would make that gameplan much better...

can't wait to see them on fight night...

also, can't help but notice ggg great posture and nice shoulder pads he has on.. makes him look very solid. while canelo and his thick ass head looks like a little bully pitbull.. canelos back is as thick as gggs head lol


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather vs Mcgregor is like a Marvel comic movie.

Canelo vs GGG is Christopher Nolan or Scorsese. I can enjoy both.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> GGG looking bigger than I remember him looking at the Chavez fight.


Angles my friend... Cameras can play tricks, come fight night those height differences being mentioned all over the net will be squashed.

Check out this video head on and in great HD quality.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ticket info!

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-alvarez-vs-gennady-golovkin-ticket-information--117751


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ticket info!
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-alvarez-vs-gennady-golovkin-ticket-information--117751


Shit, $300 for the cheapest tickets. Then about $250 for my flight. I'm still debating whether it's worth it


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Shit, $300 for the cheapest tickets. Then about $250 for my flight. I'm still debating whether it's worth it


might be worth doing the Theatres if available with Fathom Events...

I'm planning to go fathom or just watch at home...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Bitches & Breakfasts


If you went back in time and showed this to a boxing fan from, like, 1930 or something...I wonder what they'd think.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Shit, $300 for the cheapest tickets. Then about $250 for my flight. I'm still debating whether it's worth it


I wouldn't pay $300 for the cheapest tickets personally if you're paying for a flight already, I'd find a closed circuit viewing for cheaper unless you're going with friends who want to be there at the live event. Probably end up with a better view and more money to spend in Vegas over the weekend.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> might be worth doing the Theatres if available with Fathom Events...
> 
> I'm planning to go fathom or just watch at home...


Yeah that seems like a better plan. I wanted to attend at least 1 fight this year, but this will be too pricey to go on my own. I already plan on going to Miami in August and the Dominican Republic in the fall.



Divi253 said:


> I wouldn't pay $300 for the cheapest tickets personally if you're paying for a flight already, I'd find a closed circuit viewing for cheaper unless you're going with friends who want to be there at the live event. Probably end up with a better view and more money to spend in Vegas over the weekend.


yeah none of my friends want to go, so it's probably not worth the money.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that seems like a better plan. I wanted to attend at least 1 fight this year, but this will be too pricey to go on my own. I already plan on going to Miami in August and the Dominican Republic in the fall.
> 
> yeah none of my friends want to go, so it's probably not worth the money.


Yeah as others have said previously, Vegas just isn't the place to see fights in person as they cost too much for what you're getting. I'd go and just hang in Vegas and watch it at one of the casinos, you'll still have a blast.

I'm hoping Spence gets his wish of defending his title at home, that's a fight I'd assume would have good action as well as priced for everyone to have a chance at a decent seat.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that seems like a better plan. I wanted to attend at least 1 fight this year, but this will be too pricey to go on my own. I already plan on going to Miami in August and the Dominican Republic in the fall.
> 
> yeah none of my friends want to go, so it's probably not worth the money.


hit up Los Angeles.. we have 3 good cards in the next few months and tickets are dirt cheap to get the live boxing experience

cotto kamegai

little guys triple header, Estrada cuadras, chocolate vs Thai machine

berchelt miura


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

oh no ggg is 5" taller, pray for canelos health..

another good shot showing the true difference in height which is not much and won't be anything worth mentioning fight night... canelo will definitely be bulkier where GGG and his body type will appear slimmer and lankier compared to canelos bully pitbull look.

@Bogotazo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877175082006794240


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Doc said:


> check out the Twitter one i posted seems more natural from far away then these up close cameras playing tricks... if I saw the second picture only I would say ggg has 3" on him, but face to face it looks to be 1"... fight night canelo will look stocky vs lanky ggg just because of their body differences and the thickness of canelos body..
> 
> height doesn't really matter here since ggg ain't no Lara where he would actually utilize it... trout and Lara seemed a bit taller too... if ggg tries the lemmy gameplan any height advantage would make that gameplan much better...
> 
> ...


Height doesn't tell the real story, reach does. I know HBO measurements, but I'm looking for an actual symmetrical photo to see how long their hands go (oh I see it above, cool!). Of course, when comparing height in combat sports, one must always go for shoulder height cause that's where punches come from, and GGG definitely looks lankier with longer hands.

Height and reach matters BTW big time, while GGG is no Lara, his reach advantage counts for his jab. If he can operate that outside of Canelo(e)'s countering range, that's a whole lot of trouble for flat-footed ginger boy. Considering GGG throws the jab on the front foot as well as stepping side/back, and has guard opening and attack stopping power, it could tell the entire story.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay I got time to do silly things :lol: here's a not too scientific reach comparison. Even if Canelo(e) is not reaching fully, it's evident GGG has some healthy reach advantage over him.










It's a masterpiece. Maybe I should add a POW! though...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877249901377105920


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Height doesn't tell the real story, reach does. I know HBO measurements, but I'm looking for an actual symmetrical photo to see how long their hands go (oh I see it above, cool!). Of course, when comparing height in combat sports, one must always go for shoulder height cause that's where punches come from, and GGG definitely looks lankier with longer hands.
> 
> Height and reach matters BTW big time, while GGG is no Lara, his reach advantage counts for his jab. If he can operate that outside of Canelo(e)'s countering range, that's a whole lot of trouble for flat-footed ginger boy. Considering GGG throws the jab on the front foot as well as stepping side/back, and has guard opening and attack stopping power, it could tell the entire story.


Valid observations and will definitely consider them as I keep analysing the fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Okay I got time to do silly things :lol: here's a not too scientific reach comparison. Even if Canelo(e) is not reaching fully, it's evident GGG has some healthy reach advantage over him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hahaha

I appreciate the scientific approach regardless of how well it actually is...


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877249901377105920


Teddy Atlas is putting GGG on his P4P list as we speak.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-i-almost-guarantee-golovkin-see-round-12--118031

*Canelo: I Can Almost Guarantee Golovkin Won't See Round 12!*

"This fight, I don't see it going twelve rounds," Canelo told TMZ.com. "I can almost guarantee it won't make the twelve rounds. It will end by knockout."
*
*


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159419377945354


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

BigBone said:


> Okay I got time to do silly things :lol: here's a not too scientific reach comparison. Even if Canelo(e) is not reaching fully, it's evident GGG has some healthy reach advantage over him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one!

looks more realistic than anything NASA have ever released "from space" although that's not saying much...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-vs-golovkin-sold-out--118269


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/errol-spence-canelo-better-fighter-he-beats-golovkin--118254


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a suspicion that one of the fighters will sustain an "injury" and push this fight back, as the whole Mayweather circus fight will surely affect the numbers this does.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> I have a suspicion that one of the fighters will sustain an "injury" and push this fight back, as the whole Mayweather circus fight will surely affect the numbers this does.


You think so? I'm curious if it does. On one hand I don't think anybody who would buy Canelovkin would choose to forego doing so for this circus. On the other hand the promotion could suffer. I don't know if casuals will feel the sting of dropping 100 bucks on the circus and decide to save on the actual fight. The Mexicans at least will guarantee a ppv audience.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> You think so? I'm curious if it does. On one hand I don't think anybody who would buy Canelovkin would choose to forego doing so for this circus. On the other hand the promotion could suffer. I don't know if casuals will feel the sting of dropping 100 bucks on the circus and decide to save on the actual fight. The Mexicans at least will guarantee a ppv audience.


reported for "canelovkin"


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You think so? I'm curious if it does. On one hand I don't think anybody who would buy Canelovkin would choose to forego doing so for this circus. On the other hand the promotion could suffer. I don't know if casuals will feel the sting of dropping 100 bucks on the circus and decide to save on the actual fight. The Mexicans at least will guarantee a ppv audience.


I don't think McMayweather hurts Canelovkin's floor (about 1 mil buys imo) but it can hurt the ceiling a bit.

I think it depends on how Floyd performs, if he goes out there and destroys McGregor I can see that helping Canelovkin because casuals might get excited about boxing.

If he runs around potshotting McGregor for 12 rounds it will definitely hurt not only Canelovkin but boxing in general (in the US at least).


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think McMayweather hurts Canelovkin's floor (about 1 mil buys imo) but it can hurt the ceiling a bit.
> 
> I think it depends on how Floyd performs, if he goes out there and destroys McGregor I can see that helping Canelovkin because casuals might get excited about boxing.
> 
> If he runs around potshotting McGregor for 12 rounds it will definitely hurt not only Canelovkin but boxing in general (in the US at least).


Good point, there's a definite floor and then probably a smallish margin of casual buyers who might be enticed or turned off depending on the fight.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wig said:


> "canelovkin"


Golovnelo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Golovnelo.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Is that picture photoshopped or something, Golovkins neck look huge.

Edit: yeh it is photoshopped, classic face swap.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BXDoCCAFMVe/


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

#notenoughhashtags


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Kenny GGG


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-im-not-small-like-canelo-opponents-i-want-ko-win--119283

*"I have good experience in the middleweight division. Canelo right now is coming to the middleweight division. Last couple of fights he looks good, but right now is a different story, a new story. I'm a true champion at the middleweight division. I'm not small like Canelo's opponents. In the last fight with [Chavez] Jr. - Canelo looked good because Jr. lost so many fights. I'm still very active. This a true champion's fight," Golovkin told ESPN Deportes.

"I wanna show a big drama show. I want a knockout. I want a true fight. I want to beat him because [he] and Golden Boy talked too much. He didn't want to fight - the last two, three years. This was very bad for sport, very bad for boxing. I want to beat him. This is a very big fight. If I win, I'll be very happy because I think I will bring respect back to boxing."*


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


:rofl Golovkin is huge. Dude pretends to be a MW.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl Golovkin is huge. Dude pretends to be a MW.


:think1


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The fight is a little over a month out. Are they saving the promotion until later or do we think Floyd-McGregor is really going to eclipse this? Because that sucks


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The fight is a little over a month out. Are they saving the promotion until later or do we think Floyd-McGregor is really going to eclipse this? Because that sucks


They have dumped the promotion because boxing will be dead once McGregor decapitates Floyd.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> The fight is a little over a month out. Are they saving the promotion until later or do we think Floyd-McGregor is really going to eclipse this? Because that sucks


When Mayweather and Pacquiao stunk the joint out, Canelo-Kirkland got the highest HBO rating in 10 years.

When Mayweather-McConnor stink the joing out hopefully people will once again flock to Canelo to get the bad taste out of their mouth.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> When Mayweather and Pacquiao stunk the joint out, Canelo-Kirkland got the highest HBO rating in 10 years.
> 
> When Mayweather-McConnor stink the joing out hopefully people will once again flock to Canelo to get the bad taste out of their mouth.


It would be better for boxing if Floyd cut up and stopped McGregor.

Shame it's on showtime and they can't make the fight a giant commercial for Canelo-GGG.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> It would be better for boxing if Floyd cut up and stopped McGregor.
> 
> Shame it's on showtime and they can't make the fight a giant commercial for Canelo-GGG.


This. If Mayweather went in and finished the job early people's appetite for GGG-Canelo would increase imo. Yes people would come out and start calling Mayweather-McGregor a farce (it is) but the casual sports fan who only wants to see good fights will lap up the one in September.

It's such a fucking shame that this bollocks has overshadowed GGG-Canelo. Two blokes fighting for the true championship of the world with fan friendly styles and a glorified exhibition bout has taken the steam out of it. Mayweather better clatter McGregor for the of the sport.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Do you think he learned that from McGregor?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I got Canelo by decision.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> Do you think he learned that from McGregor?


No doubt in my beautiful mind.



Flea Man said:


> I got Canelo by decision.


Traitor.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


My visions brought to life


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who is that?


Saul Canelovych Golosquez.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Saul Canelovych Golosquez.


Lol who's the guy he's hitting? That Golovking?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

So it's a good thing that Canelo can land an uppercut against a random sparring partner, but not a word said how he continually gives up the middle of the ring. If he really believes fighting off the ropes is a good thing well then...so be it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Muff said:


> So it's a good thing that Canelo can land an uppercut against a random sparring partner, but not a word said how he continually gives up the middle of the ring. If he really believes fighting off the ropes is a good thing well then...so be it.


He does it at times...

*"Pretend Inferiority and Encourage His Arrogance."*

*- Sun Tzu*


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know why but I really dislike Canelo, I hope GGG puts on a show, guy is a killer.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight can't come around quick enough, I just saw a promo Avery on Facebook for it done in the style of a 1920s era fight with Duran Hearns Hopkins DLH in it, heavily promoting the fact that this is the best two guys against each other and legends are made that way.

I think they will both come out gun blazing.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Deckard said:


> I don't know why but I really dislike Canelo, I hope GGG puts on a show, guy is a killer.


I'm so biased against Canelo I scored the fight to Chavez.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Canelo gets unjust hate.

He's fought Lara, Trout, Cotto, Kirkland, Cintron, Mosley, Angulo, Chavez, Mayweather, and is now fighting Golovkin in September. He's not even 27!

How many fighters the last 20 years had that resume at 27?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Deckard said:


> I don't know why but I really dislike Canelo, I hope GGG puts on a show, guy is a killer.


Because your either a GGG nuthugger or a pos hater.

Canelo is a true professional. He takes his trade very serious, he is mature for his age, and has proven to seek the best opponents.

He fought Trout after he humiliated Cotto. He fought Lara when everyone was yelling "high risk/low reward, he fought Cotto after he destroyed Martinez and Geale, and not to mentione he has a pleasing style.

Not much to dislike really.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Canelo gets unjust hate.
> 
> He's fought Lara, Trout, Cotto, Kirkland, Cintron, Mosley, Angulo, Chavez, Mayweather, and is now fighting Golovkin in September. He's not even 27!
> 
> How many fighters the last 20 years had that resume at 27?


I truly don't understand why he gets so much hate. First they were crying because "he'll never fight Lara", it happened.

Then "he'll never fight GGG", that shit is signed and done.

I wonder what they'll complain about next.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I truly don't understand why he gets so much hate. First they were crying because "he'll never fight Lara", it happened.
> 
> Then "he'll never fight GGG", that shit is signed and done.
> 
> I wonder what they'll complain about next.


After Lara it was "Cotto is going to destroy him, so he probably won't fight him" etc etc

It's hard being rich and at the top.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> After Lara it was "Cotto is going to destroy him, so he probably won't fight him" etc etc
> 
> It's hard being rich and at the top.


Insecure people hate on him.

Regular folk appreciate him, thats why he's currently the cash cow.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Ron Howard with a fedora.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow that's awful.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Because your either a GGG nuthugger or a pos hater.
> 
> Canelo is a true professional. He takes his trade very serious, he is mature for his age, and has proven to seek the best opponents.
> 
> ...


I think I just hate mexicans.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love it. So hyped for this event, Sept 16th cannot come fast enough. May the better man win


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Canelo gets unjust hate.
> 
> He's fought Lara, Trout, Cotto, Kirkland, Cintron, Mosley, Angulo, Chavez, Mayweather, and is now fighting Golovkin in September. He's not even 27!
> 
> How many fighters the last 20 years had that resume at 27?


I've got no hate for Canelo, he has a fine career already and he's still young. I have had some criticisms with his promotion and the management of his career but they are looking out for their self interest. Canelo has to rise for the occasion, he has scrapped past and finds the win normally but it doesn't come easy for him against good opposition.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Ron Howard with a fedora.


:lol:



CASH_718 said:


> Wow that's awful.


Yeah, it's pretty bad. Surreal really. It reminds me of when athletes have cameos on comedy shows and can't act for shit.



thehook13 said:


> Love it. So hyped for this event, Sept 16th cannot come fast enough. May the better man win


I'm hyped for the fight too man but I'm not down with this style of promo. I was laughing my ass off the whole way through! I prefer Gorilla Productions and Hancho style edits myself.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty bad. Surreal really. It reminds me of when athletes have cameos on comedy shows and can't act for shit.
> 
> I'm hyped for the fight too man but I'm not down with this style of promo. I was laughing my ass off the whole way through! I prefer Gorilla Productions and Hancho style edits myself.


Its a little hammy tbf. I just liked seeing the nods from all the modern greats.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I think the promo is excellent.

GP is an editor. A great boxing editor but what he does in quite frankly run of the mill nowadays (even though he does it better than the pros IMO)

This promo was perfect for this fight. The concept, the cameos...spot on.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Its a little hammy tbf. I just liked seeing the nods from all the modern greats.





Flea Man said:


> I think the promo is excellent.
> 
> GP is an editor. A great boxing editor but what he does in quite frankly run of the mill nowadays (even though he does it better than the pros IMO)
> 
> This promo was perfect for this fight. The concept, the cameos...spot on.


It's certainly a unique way of doing a promo but I don't like it at all. It's a comical skit where athletes have been asked to dress up in costumes. That's completely jarring to me. This style would be more applicable to Mayweather/McGregor. A comedy promo for a comedy fight.

GP and Hancho are the best at what they do and while their format is the standard format these days when it's done well it gives you chills. That's what really gets me hyped.

I've been telling my casual friends that this is the fight to watch. I'd feel embarrassed showing them this promo.

Still, it's different. If it grabs the attention of a few people that wouldn't otherwise have tuned in then it's doing it's job.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Flea Man said:


> I think the promo is excellent.
> 
> GP is an editor. A great boxing editor but what he does in quite frankly run of the mill nowadays (even though he does it better than the pros IMO)
> 
> This promo was perfect for this fight. The concept, the cameos...spot on.


The concept? Having a bunch of fighters dressed up as Bert Sugar? You like that? It's one of the most cringey things i ever watched and if you don't think so, I have to question your mental health or sanity.

Wow I still, can't get over how bad it is and hearing people actually thinking it's good on any level? It almost makes me not wanna watch the fight so I can't see how it would persuade or convince a casual to watch. It really was like a SNL skit or if Chappelle's Friday Night Sissy Fights were real and advertised. I was waiting for Orlando Cruz to jump out in a Marilyn Monroe dress and dance around like the fruit in Con Air and telling everyone that they can miss this fight, as he does a little cat fighting gesture with his hands. Fuck me that was awful. I'm gonna spend the next week and a half trying to forget that shit exists, before the fight so I can actually enjoy it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BX0fephh5KW/


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> The concept? Having a bunch of fighters dressed up as Bert Sugar? You like that? It's one of the most cringey things i ever watched and if you don't think so, I have to question your mental health or sanity.
> 
> Wow I still, can't get over how bad it is and hearing people actually thinking it's good on any level? It almost makes me not wanna watch the fight so I can't see how it would persuade or convince a casual to watch. It really was like a SNL skit or if Chappelle's Friday Night Sissy Fights were real and advertised. I was waiting for Orlando Cruz to jump out in a Marilyn Monroe dress and dance around like the fruit in Con Air and telling everyone that they can miss this fight, as he does a little cat fighting gesture with his hands. Fuck me that was awful. I'm gonna spend the next week and a half trying to forget that shit exists, before the fight so I can actually enjoy it.


Your points of reference are basic and your posting style unintelligent. Have a block.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Just voted for Saul.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I've got no hate for Canelo, he has a fine career already and he's still young. I have had some criticisms with his promotion and the management of his career but they are looking out for their self interest. Canelo has to rise for the occasion, he has scrapped past and finds the win normally but it doesn't come easy for him against good opposition.


He usually beats the hell out of the good, the great opposition like Cotto, Lara and Mayweather were not great showings that's for sure.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

JCC knows whats up.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BX0fephh5KW/


Ive been searching around for that shirt like a mad man


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

That's fucking class.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Loved the promo!

GGG face looks extra mean


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Deckard said:


> I think I just hate mexicans.


You're what is wrong with the U.S.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Deckard said:


> I think I just hate mexicans.


:lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> You're what is wrong with the U.S.


This guy lives in Scotland, likely never even met a mexican in his life


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Deckard said:


> I think I just hate mexicans.


It sounds more like they make your Deckard.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This guy lives in Scotland, likely never even met a mexican in his life


Yeah, but he ate at a Taco Bell once.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

IsaL said:


> You're what is wrong with the U.S.


Kill yourself, you humorless twat.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> Kill yourself, you humorless twat.


:lol: 
Made my day that from all people this came from you.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Eh.... want to care about this fight, but I don't yet.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Kill yourself, you humorless twat.


 Your mom


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

IsaL said:


> Your mom


Good one. And you wonder why no one likes Mexicans.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

At the risk of posting on topic, I'm really looking forward to this fight.

This is certainly one with the lot. I'm tipping GGG, but wouldn't be totally shocked if it went the other way.

Canelo has enhanced his chances by stalling the fight. But I think GGG's power will be the decisive factor.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Good one. And you wonder why no one likes Mexicans.


EVERYONE loves Mexicans, everyone! Except insecure twats, only twats dislike Mexicans.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ridiculous generalizations. Pointless argument.

Why not discus the fight?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

IsaL said:


> EVERYONE loves Mexicans, everyone! Except insecure twats, only twats dislike Mexicans.





DB Cooper said:


> Ridiculous generalizations. Pointless argument.
> 
> Why not discus the fight?


I'm trying to decide which one of these posts is more stiff, cunty and lacking any bit of playful banter.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I'm trying to decide which one of these posts is more stiff, cunty and lacking any bit of playful banter.


Not sure how well accepted it will be but I came here to vote in the poll and discuss the fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

DB Cooper said:


> Not sure how well accepted it will be but I came here to vote in the poll and discuss the fight.


Who's stopping you, dullard?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Who's stopping you, dullard?


Happy to leave you to your pointless shit fight dickhead.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BX0fephh5KW/


Chavez was getting shit on social media when he posted this because he wasn't cheering for the mexican (Canelo). They were saying he was butthurt due to the Chavez Jr. fight.

So he posted this :rofl:rofl:rofl

A loose translation is, "Quit your bitching, as a mexican I support Canelo, but may the best man win. It was only a gift from GGG."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898327852029943810
G.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Chavez was getting shit on social media when he posted this because he wasn't cheering for the mexican (Canelo). They were saying he was butthurt due to the Chavez Jr. fight.
> 
> So he posted this :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> ...


Disappointing response from Julio IMO.

Wish he would of said something like "le voy a GGG, a la verga al que no le guste!"


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Disappointing response from Julio IMO.
> 
> Wish he would of said something like "le voy a GGG, a la verga al que no le guste!"


:rofl:rofl:rofl

I'm content with the "no esten chingando", social media commenters are annoying as shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Good one. And you wonder why no one likes Mexicans.


I love Mexicans


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

DB Cooper said:


> Happy to leave you to your pointless shit fight dickhead.


"Pointless shit fight".

Why did you even bother?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I'm trying to decide which one of these posts is more stiff, cunty and lacking any bit of playful banter.


You seem like a happy chap.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> "Pointless shit fight".
> 
> Why did you even bother?


The pointless shit fight you are having here dumbo.

I swear you probably seek assistance logging on.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

DB Cooper said:


> The pointless shit fight you are having here dumbo.
> 
> I swear you probably seek assistance logging on.


I was making fun of you, idiot. And you keep responding even though you said you were "happy to leave you and your pointless shit fight".

You were too stupid to get that I was mocking you and you are too stupid to listen to your own words. Seek assistance in being less of a clueless boring cunt. Fuck off......


IsaL said:


> You seem like a happy chap.


.....And take this talking piñata with you.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I was making fun of you, idiot. And you keep responding even though you said you were "happy to leave you and your pointless shit fight".
> 
> You were too stupid to get that I was mocking you and you are too stupid to listen to your own words. Seek assistance in being less of a clueless boring cunt. Fuck off......
> 
> .....And take this talking piñata with you.


I honestly don't know why dickheads like you post on boxing forums. Leave you to your misery. Cheers.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

DB Cooper said:


> I honestly don't know why dickheads like you post on boxing forums. Leave you to your misery. Cheers.


Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I was making fun of you, idiot. And you keep responding even though you said you were "happy to leave you and your pointless shit fight".
> 
> You were too stupid to get that I was mocking you and you are too stupid to listen to your own words. Seek assistance in being less of a clueless boring cunt. Fuck off......
> 
> .....And take this talking piñata with you.


Lol.. Looks like you had a fucked up day. Cheer up son, tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1972261439676146


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Been noticing there's a lot more footage of Canelo's camp than there are of Golovkin's. Other than the official promos, there hasn't been much footage out of Big Bear, other than some pictures here and there. GGG also seems to be a hell of a lot more serious in the pictures and has been more straight forward in some of his quotes. I like that he seems to be taking this fight more serious than we've ever seen.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Curious about Canelo's style in blocking the right hand. Got multiple angles of the workouts


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

I long ago decided that GGG will win this one with relative ease, however I am starting to get those pre-fight jitters and a small dose of doubt is creaping in. I apologise if this has been done to death on here but what strategy do you suspect that Canelo will deploy? Could Canelo opt for a Garcia vs Matthysse approach and can Canelo even try and do a Hatton-Tszyu and smother GGG up in close. As for GGG do we expect to see any changes with his approach? Personally I would like to see him focus on improving his hand and foot speed because he looked quite lethargic in his last couple of outings. Canelo will want to fire off combinations and get on his bike - I would like GGG to trade with him during those exchanges rather than shelling up. This is an interesting one which I am looking forward to.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Montezuma said:


> I long ago decided that GGG will win this one with relative ease, however I am starting to get those pre-fight jitters and a small dose of doubt is creaping in. I apologise if this has been done to death on here but what strategy do you suspect that Canelo will deploy? Could Canelo opt for a Garcia vs Matthysse approach and can Canelo even try and do a Hatton-Tszyu and smother GGG up in close. As for GGG do we expect to see any changes with his approach? Personally I would like to see him focus on improving his hand and foot speed because he looked quite lethargic in his last couple of outings. Canelo will want to fire off combinations and get on his bike - I would like GGG to trade with him during those exchanges rather than shelling up. This is an interesting one which I am looking forward to.


I said from the off that I thought GGG would win this but the last week or so has changed my mind. Canelo looks sensational from what I've seen of his camp. I think GGG is going to go with a similar gamelan to the Lemieux fight. Box behind the jab and try to break Canelo down bit by bit. I think Canelo is definitely going to utilize his head and upper body movement. Firing in body head combinations when he gets on the inside.

If GGG somehow comes out like he did against Brook then I think he will be stopped. Brook lifted him nearly off his feet with an uppercut and spells of success when he put shots together. Canelo without a fucking doubt hits harder than Brook could ever hope to and is a better combination puncher. He won't fight like that though.

I can't wait for this.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> I said from the off that I thought GGG would win this but the last week or so has changed my mind. Canelo looks sensational from what I've seen of his camp. I think GGG is going to go with a similar gamelan to the Lemieux fight. Box behind the jab and try to break Canelo down bit by bit. I think Canelo is definitely going to utilize his head and upper body movement. Firing in body head combinations when he gets on the inside.
> 
> If GGG somehow comes out like he did against Brook then I think he will be stopped. Brook lifted him nearly off his feet with an uppercut and spells of success when he put shots together. Canelo without a fucking doubt hits harder than Brook could ever hope to and is a better combination puncher. He won't fight like that though.
> 
> I can't wait for this.


Agree with this, I've been saying GGG for a few years but now I've got some doubt. Canelo looks fierce in training.

I'm thinking Canelo will utilize upper body movement to slip and try and counter. GGG has better feet but I think Canelo will try and negate it with upper body movement and counters.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

A lot of what people are saying Canelo's gameplan should be relies heavily on being supremely conditioned. Unless Canelo has somehow increased his stamina, I don't see how he can constantly use his upper body movement and throw off combinations throughout the whole fight (the Chavez fight saw him throw his highest output but he also didn't have to worry about a damn thing coming back). People seem to remember the flashes that Canelo has during rounds whether it's offensive or defensive and forget what he does (or rather doesn't do) during the rest. Add also that he seems to have put more muscle on which is going to greatly impact his stamina as well.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Muff said:


> A lot of what people are saying Canelo's gameplan should be relies heavily on being supremely conditioned. Unless Canelo has somehow increased his stamina, I don't see how he can constantly use his upper body movement and throw off combinations throughout the whole fight (the Chavez fight saw him throw his highest output but he also didn't have to worry about a damn thing coming back). People seem to remember the flashes that Canelo has during rounds whether it's offensive or defensive and forget what he does (or rather doesn't do) during the rest. Add also that he seems to have put more muscle on which is going to greatly impact his stamina as well.


This is all very true. Canelo has those obvious deficiencies, especially down the stretch into the championship rounds. And at some point, he will taste a brutal shot from GGG of which we don't know how he'll react. 
But, we've all seen Canelo improve if only by minuscule amounts at every fight and he knows it. He shows that hunger of a dangerous fighter. He's looking amazing in training camp. He's super fresh going into this. Those little psychological things make me wonder if GGG will be able to take away.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Muff said:


> A lot of what people are saying Canelo's gameplan should be relies heavily on being supremely conditioned. Unless Canelo has somehow increased his stamina, I don't see how he can constantly use his upper body movement and throw off combinations throughout the whole fight (the Chavez fight saw him throw his highest output but he also didn't have to worry about a damn thing coming back). People seem to remember the flashes that Canelo has during rounds whether it's offensive or defensive and forget what he does (or rather doesn't do) during the rest. Add also that he seems to have put more muscle on which is going to greatly impact his stamina as well.


He can do well on the ropes.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This has certainly become more interesting as Golovkin is getting older and Canelo more confident. I'm still sticking by my pick from 3 years ago, GGG in a grueling affair. There are more questions hanging over Canelo than GGG in spite of his age, can he take GGG's punches, can he keep GGG off of him, can he box and move for 12 rounds, what will happen when GGG tags him badly etc etc.

My prediction is the first 4-6 rounds Canelo will look great, he'll probably be boxing GGG from a distance, unleashing combos and then moving. People will be getting nervous and thinking that GGG is shot and that Canelo's got it. Then I believe GGG will start closing the gap as Canelo begins to slow down and become more flat-footed. GGG will force Canelo into a fight he doesn't want to have and it will be down to who can take more and who wants it more which goes into GGG's favour. In the second half of the fight I believe GGG will break down Canelo and stop him late.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> He can do well on the ropes.


That's not a habit you want against someone like Golovkin.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I will have to dedicate some time before the fight in watching some of their more recent fights, but as it stands I think Golovkin has got this in the bag, without going in too much depth I think Golovkin has an advantage in:

Power
Endurance (chin)
Stamina
Size

It's a pretty basic look at it but I think he will stop him, Canelo can't fight like Jacobs, and the Brook fight was about as relavant a gauge as Khan having success against Canelo, at no point were they out of control of that fight. I really hope this lives up to the hype, after the whirlwind of bullshit from the Mayweather fight we need this.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sup ladies


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> This has certainly become more interesting as Golovkin is getting older and Canelo more confident. I'm still sticking by my pick from 3 years ago, GGG in a grueling affair. There are more questions hanging over Canelo than GGG in spite of his age, can he take GGG's punches, can he keep GGG off of him, can he box and move for 12 rounds, what will happen when GGG tags him badly etc etc.
> 
> My prediction is the first 4-6 rounds Canelo will look great, he'll probably be boxing GGG from a distance, unleashing combos and then moving. People will be getting nervous and thinking that GGG is shot and that Canelo's got it. Then I believe GGG will start closing the gap as Canelo begins to slow down and become more flat-footed. GGG will force Canelo into a fight he doesn't want to have and it will be down to who can take more and who wants it more which goes into GGG's favour. In the second half of the fight I believe GGG will break down Canelo and stop him late.


I'm going with Golovkin by 11th round TKO


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I predict a big drama show.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


To this day @Sweethome_Bama claims that Trout was landing all his punches and was robbed. :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> To this day @Sweethome_Bama claims that Trout was landing all his punches and was robbed. :lol:


I think saying bamas judging is skewed would be an understatement


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

I remember giving Trout the fight on my scorecard, but mostly because Canelo took the last four rounds off because of the open scoring rather than Trout actually winning.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

get the feeling Canelo is gonna destroy Golovkin

that fucker looks _ready_


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

nuclear said:


> get the feeling Canelo is gonna destroy Golovkin
> 
> that fucker looks _ready_


Canelo can't destroy many of the Jnr Middleweights he fought, yet he is going to destroy Golovkin. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I picked GGG but I wouldn't bet on this fight


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


The silly cunt better not fall off and break his arm. :sad5


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Canelo on a cabello


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Canelo on a cabello


You mean Caballo.

Cabello means hair.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> You mean Caballo.
> 
> Cabello means hair.


Well, to be fair he is sitting right next to the horse's mane :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Could Gianfranco Rosi have beaten Alvarez?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Muff said:


> That's not a habit you want against someone like Golovkin.


Its not a habit, its a pretty effective strategy to lure his opponents to him so that he can get his counters off.

As long as he can use his superior defense to slip GGGs punches and counter, or beat GGG to the punch which I believe he can, he should see success against the ropes.

This is a hard fight predict, but my guess is that Golovkin's best chances here at keeping the fight at mid-range and fighting behind the jab instead of his more popular seek and destroy style. If he can keep Canelo at bay and use his height advantage to extend himself he should see success against the smaller more compact Canelo.

Canelo on the other hand should try to fight in close quarters so that he can smother GGGs work and counter the slower Golovkin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Just bet $100 of Canelo to win $125.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Canelo is getting KO'd. Round 9.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You mean Caballo.
> 
> Cabello means hair.


yeah...so what's a Caballo Cabello mi hermano?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Knew that DLH had hidden something in the contract somewhere.....odds look much better for Canelo now.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> yeah...so what's a Caballo Cabello mi hermano?


Horse Hair.

Which in Spanish would be: Cabello de Caballo.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

KERRIGAN said:


> Canelo can't destroy many of the Jnr Middleweights he fought, yet he is going to destroy Golovkin. :lol: :lol: :lol:


GGG had to settle for a tko against a welterweight. couldnt do to jacobs what pirog did :nono

i always hated on canelo but he looks fucking beast now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> GGG had to settle for a tko against a welterweight. couldnt do to jacobs what pirog did :nono
> 
> i always hated on canelo but he looks fucking beast now


IMO Jacobs was a pup back then, compared to now anyway. I wish Jacobs would sign another fight soon because he won more in that loss than many wins in his career


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I picked GGG but I wouldn't bet on this fight


Yeah. Tough style match up h2h. Canelo looks absolute beast mode, even more complicated prediction.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Horse Hair.
> 
> Which in Spanish would be: Cabello de Caballo.


I meant Hairy Horse


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> Canelo gets unjust hate.
> 
> He's fought Lara, Trout, Cotto, Kirkland, Cintron, Mosley, Angulo, Chavez, Mayweather, and is now fighting Golovkin in September. He's not even 27!
> 
> How many fighters the last 20 years had that resume at 27?


Success brings hate. Mind boggling why so many do but I'm 100% sure it also has to do with the fact that he also attracts women and many dudes hate that. Same would happen to Oscar. He likes to dress well and look stylish but that will make many people think he's cocky. In terms of his personality, he's pretty chill, always gives credit and respect to his opponents, and is very professional. Rarely trash talks but people will nitpick any comment he makes and label it "arrogant". Even his trainers are real humble and they pretty much raised him to be the same way. He's a confident guy and confidence can easily be mistaken for arrogance as well. It's a combination of things that only haters focus on mostly. It is what it is...


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

turbotime said:


> He usually beats the hell out of the good, the great opposition like Cotto, Lara and Mayweather were not great showings that's for sure.


I wouldn't say he looked bad vs Cotto. He could have done more but he didn't look bad to me. Lara? Who the hell looks good vs that guy :lol:? Mayweather was just the best P4P fighter in the world...point blank.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a 50/50 fight straight down the middle. I've always liked and respected both guys. All you can do is watch the fight and see what happens. Whoever has the best night will win.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Doc said:


> hit up Los Angeles.. we have 3 good cards in the next few months and tickets are dirt cheap to get the live boxing experience
> 
> cotto kamegai
> 
> ...


This weekend is going to be FIRE!!! Bad ass underrated fights!


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

nuclear said:


> GGG had to settle for a tko against a welterweight. couldnt do to jacobs what pirog did :nono
> 
> i always hated on canelo but he looks fucking beast now


LOL Do you think Jacobs might have progressed any since fighting Pirog?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Whatever he's holding to his mouth looks like some kind of flute or wind instrument. Which is even more bad ass obviously


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Curious about Canelo's style in blocking the right hand. Got multiple angles of the workouts


My god, we have some elite match up in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> IMO Jacobs was a pup back then, compared to now anyway. I wish Jacobs would sign another fight soon because he won more in that loss than many wins in his career


Taking nothing away from Pirog because it's one of my favourite performances by a fighter on foreign soil but Jacobs has made very obvious improvement since 2012, that fight was five years ago now, like you say, he was a pup, he's very much in his prime now.


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

So does the PPV fee apply to BT sports customers who get boxnation in the package?


----------



## Conall Cernach (May 15, 2017)

goeasyefc said:


> So does the PPV fee apply to BT sports customers who get boxnation in the package?


You're probably better off asking that on the Brit forum my man.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

KERRIGAN said:


> LOL Do you think Jacobs might have progressed any since fighting Pirog?


and you dont think Canelo has progressed? he has. while ggg has declined :bbb


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Taking nothing away from Pirog because it's one of my favourite performances by a fighter on foreign soil but Jacobs has made very obvious improvement since 2012, that fight was five years ago now, like you say, he was a pup, he's very much in his prime now.


7 years ago actually.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> I meant Hairy Horse


Caballo peludo.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

nuclear said:


> and you dont think Canelo has progressed? he has. while ggg has declined :bbb


It hasn't been that long since Canelo went the distance with Cotto and Canelo fan boys better pray that GGG has declined.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Whatever he's holding to his mouth looks like some kind of flute or wind instrument. Which is even more bad ass obviously


It is just a different coloured version of the below.



Spoiler


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> IMO Jacobs was a pup back then, compared to now anyway. I wish Jacobs would sign another fight soon because he won more in that loss than many wins in his career


Everybody is avoiding Jacobs right now


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Jacobs should be going up in weight, he's a light heavyweight. Let's see how he does against fighters his own size like Callum Smith.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Everybody is avoiding Jacobs right now


Chavez Jr was calling him out on instagram. That would be a very good fight for Jacobs to get some exposure.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Jacobs should be going up in weight, he's a light heavyweight. Let's see how he does against fighters his own size like Callum Smith.


Jacobs is a SMW.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Chavez Jr was calling him out on instagram. That would be a very good fight for Jacobs to get some exposure.


True, he should take that one. I'm assuming it'd be above 160


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

KERRIGAN said:


> It hasn't been that long since Canelo went the distance with Cotto and Canelo fan boys better pray that GGG has declined.


jacobs got dropped harder against mora then he did GGG

and the way brook was landing on him? gonna be a long night for GGG

-
thats just my prediction though. not a big fan of canelo

fighting matthew hatton for the 154lb belt, amir khan, the fact it took this long for the fight to be made and him giving the belt to GGG. he did some bullshit throughout his career


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> 7 years ago actually.


Wow, had to check that out just to be sure, damn time goes quick


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Success brings hate. Mind boggling why so many do but I'm 100% sure it also has to do with the fact that he also attracts women and many dudes hate that. Same would happen to Oscar. He likes to dress well and look stylish but that will make many people think he's cocky. In terms of his personality, he's pretty chill, always gives credit and respect to his opponents, and is very professional. Rarely trash talks but people will nitpick any comment he makes and label it "arrogant". Even his trainers are real humble and they pretty much raised him to be the same way. He's a confident guy and confidence can easily be mistaken for arrogance as well. It's a combination of things that only haters focus on mostly. It is what it is...


His treatment of GGG, catchweights, the judges, last 4 rounds of the Trout fight, i don't know what you're talking about with this he gets girls and dresses well bullshit.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

DynamicMoves said:


> His treatment of GGG, catchweights, the judges, last 4 rounds of the Trout fight, i don't know what you're talking about with this he gets girls and dresses well bullshit.


"Last 4 rounds of Trout fight". Stupid and irrelevant. That has nothing to do with him.

"Catchweights" They've been happening for decades! Mayweather, Pacquiao, Chavez vs Whitaker, SRL, Cotto etc etc just to name a few. Not all catch weights are the same and not all fighters are hated for it. Canelo never fought for a title at a catchweight where he decided the weight. Cotto decided the weight at 155 and Canelo also kept the same weight for Khan when he could have fought at 160 as well. Angulo, Kirkland, Lara were NON-TITLE fights and had no effect at all in terms of drainage because all 3 of those fighters were weighing over 168 on fight night anyway. Now the guy in your avatar fought Canelo at a catchweight of 152 after already fighting TWICE at the limit vs Oscar and Cotto. Do you hate him as well? No, of course you don't idiot!

"His treatment of GGG" Awwww poor baby! What did he do to GGG? Are you saying it because he didn't fight him exactly the day GGG wanted. At least the fight is still live and relevant, unlike your boy who decided to make the fight with Pac 6 years later when it was a dud. Think before you speak fool.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

@MEXAMELAC All I'm saying is there are more legitimate reasons to dislike canelo than "he gits girls and dresses well!" No need to get so defensive.

Also the guy in my avatar is my avatar because I lost an avatar bet.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

DynamicMoves said:


> @MEXAMELAC All I'm saying is there are more legitimate reasons to dislike canelo than "he gits girls and dresses well!" No need to get so defensive.
> 
> Also the guy in my avatar is my avatar because I lost an avatar bet.


Dude, you're the one who replied to me all defensive.

Of course there's more reasons but the "legitimacy" is based on people's opinion. I don't agree that someone should hate on a person based on some of the things you said. Especially the "judges" and stuff like that. The point I was making is that people will look for anything to hate on someone. And being popular with women is a common example of that.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

WBC belt created for this fight


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> LOL Do you think Jacobs might have progressed any since fighting Pirog?


He did get KTFDown nasty by feather fisted Mora. Had it been a power puncher who landed that punch he would have likely been out cold again.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> WBC belt created for this fight


Didnt Canelo send them packing like he did when he fought Chavez jr?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> "Last 4 rounds of Trout fight". Stupid and irrelevant. That has nothing to do with him.
> 
> "Catchweights" They've been happening for decades! Mayweather, Pacquiao, Chavez vs Whitaker, SRL, Cotto etc etc just to name a few. Not all catch weights are the same and not all fighters are hated for it. Canelo never fought for a title at a catchweight where he decided the weight. Cotto decided the weight at 155 and Canelo also kept the same weight for Khan when he could have fought at 160 as well. Angulo, Kirkland, Lara were NON-TITLE fights and had no effect at all in terms of drainage because all 3 of those fighters were weighing over 168 on fight night anyway. Now the guy in your avatar fought Canelo at a catchweight of 152 after already fighting TWICE at the limit vs Oscar and Cotto. Do you hate him as well? No, of course you don't idiot!
> 
> "His treatment of GGG" Awwww poor baby! What did he do to GGG? Are you saying it because he didn't fight him exactly the day GGG wanted. At least the fight is still live and relevant, unlike your boy who decided to make the fight with Pac 6 years later when it was a dud. Think before you speak fool.


Boom!


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

IsaL said:


> He did get KTFDown nasty by feather fisted Mora. Had it been a power puncher who landed that punch he would have likely been out cold again.


With that kind of logic, Tyson Fury would have had no chance against Wlad, after being knocked down by Steve Cunningham.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Didnt Canelo send them packing like he did when he fought Chavez jr?


Yes what i understand this is just a commemorative token thing by the wbc. not a real title

if canelo wins it will be interesting if he accepts it


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Dude, you're the one who replied to me all defensive.


If you say so. 


MEXAMELAC said:


> Of course there's more reasons but the "legitimacy" is based on people's opinion. I don't agree that someone should hate on a person based on some of the things you said. Especially the "judges" and stuff like that. The point I was making is that people will look for anything to hate on someone. And being popular with women is a common example of that.


People hate both Bradley and Horn for the judges vs Pacquiao, there is a precedent for this kind of behavior from fans. The point I'm making is that you should look a little deeper than "I bet Nelo gets all the chicks".


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> With that kind of logic, Tyson Fury would have had no chance against Wlad, after being knocked down by Steve Cunningham.


Vlad was shot


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> If you say so.
> 
> People hate both Bradley and Horn for the judges vs Pacquiao, there is a precedent for this kind of behavior from fans. The point I'm making is that you should look a little deeper than "I bet Nelo gets all the chicks".


:hatton

Are you really trying to compare Bradley and Horns robberies with any of Canelos wins?


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :hatton
> 
> Are you really trying to compare Bradley and Horns robberies with any of Canelos wins?[/QUOTE


Are you trying to avoid the fact that Canelo has the judges?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> Are you trying to avoid the fact that Canelo has the judges?


The fuck does that mean?

His only real close fight was against Lara and press scores were split almost 50/50.

Go check them out for Horn's fight, I think 5 outta something like 50 scores were for Horn.

You can cry about the draw card in the Floyd fight all you want, Canelo hasn't robbed anyone, you compared it to Bradley Pac 1 and Horn Pac.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

DynamicMoves said:


> Are you trying to avoid the* fact *that Canelo has the judges?


LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm a huge Canelo fan, but lets be honest. He does get a lot of leeway from at least 1 judge in every fight.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo posts way too much shit on Instagram. This is the camp where Golovkin has released the least amount of footage. If it wasn't for the official filming, there would be hardly anything coming out of Big Bear. I don't know if Canelo and his team are trying to convince the public and/or themselves but it's kind of revealing, to me at least, how so much has been shown of their camp.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Just finished the first part to my GGG vs Canelo breakdown!

https://dksab.wordpress.com/2017/09/08/kazakh-thunder-and-mexican-fire-ggg-vs-canelo-breakdown-pt-1/

This is focussed mostly on how GGG can win the fight, so i have saved a lot of juicy pro Canelo stuff for the next part obviously. What are Canelo's weaknesses? How do they match up to GGG's strengths?

Feedback and comments/arguments always welcomed.

Peace :bbb


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

GGGrampa


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dammit the poll closed. I think I'm gonna go with Canelo by decision even though I'd prefer GGG to win.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Golovkin nearly always looks like that.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

New ESPN profile of Golovkin is a good read:

http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/st...ed-years-career-defining-fight-canelo-alvarez


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*7 Day Weight: Gennady Golovkin 164.4 Pounds*

GGG was 164.4 pounds. The maximum permitted weight is 168 pounds.

http://www.boxingscene.com/7-day-weight-gennady-golovkin-1644-pounds--120354


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Just finished the first part to my GGG vs Canelo breakdown!
> 
> https://dksab.wordpress.com/2017/09/08/kazakh-thunder-and-mexican-fire-ggg-vs-canelo-breakdown-pt-1/
> 
> ...


Excellent break down mate and great analysis, look forward to the Canelo one


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Saul 'Canelo' Alvarez has dismissed suggestions he only agreed to fight Gennady Golovkin after the Kazakh struggled to victory over Daniel Jacobs in March.

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-rejects-claims-he-made-ggg-fight-signs-decline--120363

:lol: Yeah right.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


>


That voice is really offputting.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Willie Monroe Jr. wants another shot at Gennady Golovkin.

If Monroe can beat Billy Joe Saunders to win the WBO middleweight title Saturday in London, that rematch against Golovkin is much more likely to take place if Golovkin conquers Canelo Alvarez in their showdown Saturday night in Las Vegas. As much as Monroe wants a chance to avenge his sixth-round technical knockout loss to Golovkin in May 2015, the middleweight contender doesn't think Golovkin will beat Alvarez.

The southpaw from Rochester, New York, anticipates Alvarez giving Golovkin too much trouble inside, picking him apart and stopping him sometime late in their scheduled 12-round fight for Golovkin's IBF, IBO and WBA middleweight titles at T-Mobile Arena.

*"After my fight with Golovkin, when people saw the inside work I did on Golovkin, they understand that Golovkin is a mid-range fighter,"* Monroe told BoxingScene.com. *"If you're too far away from him, he'll just try to cut you off. If you're too close to him and you smother him, and work on the inside and do body work, he's not comfortable. He's comfortable waiting until you're in his wheelhouse.*

*"If you look at our fight, after I fought him people started unlocking the quote, unquote code. Everybody was scared of him, but after I laid into him for a couple rounds you had welterweights saying, 'I'll go fight him.' He was no longer 'The Boogeyman,' so I think Canelo has what it takes. He's younger, he's faster and the only style that beats Canelo is boxers who have good footwork and are fast on their feet. No other styles give Canelo problems."*

Golovkin has knocked out 89 percent of his professional opponents, but Monroe realizes Alvarez (49-1-1, 34 KOs) is a dangerous counter-puncher who also can hurt Golovkin (37-0, 33 KOs) in their HBO Pay-Per-View main event.

*"Let's not sit here and act stupid - Canelo's a power puncher, also," *Monroe said. *"And Canelo's a counter-puncher, so he needs you to come to him to be most effective. And Golovkin is no Erislandy Lara or Willie Monroe. He's not gonna be on his toes, moving.

"Golovkin's gonna be coming straight to Canelo and he's gonna have to pay a big price of a lot of combination punches and body work. And I just don't think he'll be able to handle it. I think after seven or eight rounds, we'll just start to see him really slow down. Maybe even after five or six rounds we'll see him slow down, and then we'll see Canelo just walk on to victory or possibly a late-round stoppage."*

If that happens and Monroe comes home with the WBO middleweight title, Monroe won't complain. No matter who wins the Alvarez-Golovkin fight, owning one of the middleweight titles would give Monroe leverage to make plenty of money in his following fight.

*"My heart is on the fence because my heart and my pride as a champion and a man says I want Golovkin again,"* Monroe said.* "But my pockets also say I want Canelo, so I'm on the fence with it. There would be more money in a Canelo fight, but there would be a shot at redemption and to get my get-back in a Triple-G fight. Either way it goes, it's great for me."*

A few hours before Alvarez and Golovkin go at it, Monroe (21-2, 6 KOs) will challenge England's Saunders (24-0, 12 KOs) for his WBO middleweight title at Copper Box Arena in London (Box Nation; 7 p.m. BST).


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Referee: Kenny Bayless 
Judges: Adalaide Byrd, Dave Moretti, Don Trella


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Dammit the poll closed. I think I'm gonna go with Canelo by decision even though I'd prefer GGG to win.


God damnit I didn't get to vote either.

That's what happens when a lounge poster sets up the poll in WBF.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Canelo/Monroe Jr. would be a damn snoozer.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> God damnit I didn't get to vote either.
> 
> That's what happens when a lounge poster sets up the poll in WBF.


At least the other thread has a poll tho.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Referee: Kenny Bayless
> Judges: Adalaide Byrd, Dave Moretti, Don Trella


:lol: fucking hell good luck Gennady, you're going to need it


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Itchin for this fight.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

All these years watching 24/7 and it just now it registered that Ray Donovan is the narrator. Mind blown.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> All these years watching 24/7 and it just now it registered that Ray Donovan is the narrator. Mind blown.


I knew that....










Mind = blown


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Referee: Kenny Bayless
> Judges: Adalaide Byrd, Dave Moretti, Don Trella


Bird and Moretti suck


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Drunkenboat said:


> Bird and Moretti suck


So does Kenny Bayless


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not sure how Kenny affects this fight. Neither does much work in the clinch.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

So just 4 days away, and ive completed pt.2 of my breakdown for the fight.

https://dksab.wordpress.com/2017/09/12/kazakh-thunder-and-mexican-fire-ggg-vs-canelo-breakdown-pt-2/

This one is focussing on the irish fella. I was leaning slightly towards GGG after i did part 1, but now im just not sure at all. When I watch different fights of theirs I find myself changing my mind constantly.

Jacobs really laid out a hell of a blue print for Canelo to follow, even if there are aspects of it that he will struggle to emulate. The countering of the jabs (as long as he can win that battle, as i feel he will be shipping a few as well), pushing GGG back with combinations, inside fighting and just generally not being intimidated or scared all go in Alvarez favour. Not that GG will be scared, but his gameplan is largely based around his opponents fearing him and his power, Jacobs showed if you keep a cool head and refuse to be intimidated then you can control and diffuse the pressure with intelligent punching and movement.

I still worry about his tendency to drift to the ropes, his trainer in the latest 24/7 seemed to suggest that wont change in this fight, and that has to be a big worry for Canelo fans. His ability to fight at a consistent pace also has to be a concern, he doesnt seem able to take breaks without taking punches. Plus just how he looks taking a genuine 160lb punchers punch for the first time. When i see the likes of Smith or Cotto opening up on Canelo, it obviously doesnt have a big effect on him, but GG is very different to those guys technically and physically. He will really be punching through the target in a way they just werent able to. If it starts to take its toll physically he could be in for a very long night. I dont have any concerns about GG taking SA's power (maybe wrongly) so if he starts to smell blood he could really start to walk through Canelo.

The GGG part 1 is here for those who want to read...

https://dksab.wordpress.com/2017/09/08/kazakh-thunder-and-mexican-fire-ggg-vs-canelo-breakdown-pt-1/

Both fighters love for their opponent to be infront of them in their punching range, and that should always produce a great fight.

Cant wait.

Viva Boxing :dance


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

errsta said:


> All these years watching 24/7 and it just now it registered that Ray Donovan is the narrator. Mind blown.


Fucking hell, how did I miss that?!?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Damn this one left my memory for some reason

Fucking brutal


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

He's a slapper, GGG TKO!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Canelo-Golovkin: 30 UK Fighters, Trainers, Experts - Predictions

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-golovkin-30-uk-fighters-trainers-experts-predictions--120433

Canelo Alvarez Anxious to Silence Critics, Golovkin & His Team

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-alvarez-anxious-silence-critics-golovkin-his-team--120430

Golovkin: To Win is Like History Fight, Like Leonard vs. Hagler

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-win-like-history-fight-like-leonard-vs-hagler--120432

If GGG Loses to Canelo, WBC Middleweight Title Will Be Vacant

http://www.boxingscene.com/if-ggg-loses-canelo-wbc-middleweight-title-vacant--

GGG: My Whole Career I've Been Denied Fights - Now That Ends

http://www.boxingscene.com/ggg-my-whole-career-ive-denied-fights-now-ends--120422

Canelo: I'm Prepared To Look To Knock Out Golovkin!

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-im-prepared-look-knock-out-golovkin--120418

Golovkin's Side Has No Objections to NSAC Officials

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-side-no-objections-nsac-officials--120416


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Anybody know of or want to lay out a breakdown of their punches thrown in fights? Maybe the average?



Thomas Crewz said:


> So just 4 days away, and ive completed pt.2 of my breakdown for the fight.
> 
> https://dksab.wordpress.com/2017/09/12/kazakh-thunder-and-mexican-fire-ggg-vs-canelo-breakdown-pt-2/
> 
> ...


Just read parts 1 and 2, great breakdown, good to see others agreeing on the main points. I like that quote you added about Macklin. To say that about a jab is telling. Canelo might have a nosebleed as early as round 1. Unless, as you point out, he can counter it like Jacobs did.

Also like the up-down combinations. That's definitely what trips Canelo up. The body doesn't move if your feet stay still so Canelo's primary defensive mode of head movement kind of gets cancelled out a bit.

Do you think Canelo looked much different above 160 against Chavez? Hard to tell given the opponent.

I think a huge question in this fight is: can Canelo win on the ropes, or will he be too vulnerable there?

And the other one: will Golovkin punch with Canelo, or vice versa with an edge in accuracy for Canelo? I think they're going to exchange a lot but who will get the better of it? Power or accuracy?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Anybody know of or want to lay out a breakdown of their punches thrown in fights? Maybe the average?
> 
> Just read parts 1 and 2, great breakdown, good to see others agreeing on the main points. I like that quote you added about Macklin. To say that about a jab is telling. Canelo might have a nosebleed as early as round 1. Unless, as you point out, he can counter it like Jacobs did.
> 
> ...


I think personally Canelo has the edge in exchanges if they come to it. Just because he is less freaked by punches coming back at him. GG tends to back off asap when his opponent counters him in between his shots. Canelo is more able to shift his head or turn his shoulder and keep attacking. Stevens did a real good job, at times, punching with Golovkin and I dont think he reacted well. I only watched that fight after I finished writing which is annoying because there was some good stuff in there.

I dont think Canelo looked too different above 160, but I worry more about his reaction to a bigger opponent, rather than his own ability to handle the weight. He likes to bully bullies in the ring and it has worked really well at 154/155, but can he do the same vs a proper 160lb, strong, powerful opponent? His punches really moved the likes of Angulo and Kirkland, if he can't do the same to GG and push backwards then he will surely have to use more movement than he is used to. Then stamina comes into it...

Canelo on the ropes is an interesting one. Its not that he is bad there. But really all fighters, even some of the best defensive fighters ever, struggle with their back to them. He isnt 'Mayweather' good defensively and it shows. Really odd to me that his trainer is still talking about it (in the second 24/7) as a positive in a fight with someone like Golovkin. Even if he can slip a lot of shots, some will get through, and imo he isnt the best counter puncher off the ropes so i struggle to see the benfit other than just to get a rest

Who do you think wins the battle of GG's jab and Canelo's counters? Also I didnt even write about it, but Canelo has a really sharp accurate jab of his own and a powerful one when he steps into it. Do you think he can bust up GG with his own jab, or maybe even just freeze him so he can open up with combos?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Freddie when the GGG/Canelo sparring session came up, "Alvarez has matured quite a bit since then. When I trained Cotto, Alvarez was a lot better than I had ever seen him, and he has gotten better since then."

According to Roach, Canelo has been improving bit by bit all this time, yet according to Floyd fans he's the same guy that fought Floyd back in 2013...


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo looked scared.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I think personally Canelo has the edge in exchanges if they come to it. Just because he is less freaked by punches coming back at him. GG tends to back off asap when his opponent counters him in between his shots. Canelo is more able to shift his head or turn his shoulder and keep attacking. Stevens did a real good job, at times, punching with Golovkin and I dont think he reacted well. I only watched that fight after I finished writing which is annoying because there was some good stuff in there.
> 
> I dont think Canelo looked too different above 160, but I worry more about his reaction to a bigger opponent, rather than his own ability to handle the weight. He likes to bully bullies in the ring and it has worked really well at 154/155, but can he do the same vs a proper 160lb, strong, powerful opponent? His punches really moved the likes of Angulo and Kirkland, if he can't do the same to GG and push backwards then he will surely have to use more movement than he is used to. Then stamina comes into it...
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you about the ropes. He may be good there but it's still not ideal. Even Floyd who is great against the ropes lost a lot of rounds in his career on them. Nice mention of the Angulo fight, totally forgot about that one.

I think jabbing with Golovkin is a great strategy. In fact the more I think about it, the more I think coming at Golovkin in spurts is in Canelo's best interest. Jab with the jabber or slip inside of it and go to the body. Make him reset constantly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Totally agree with you about the ropes. He may be good there but it's still not ideal. Even Floyd who is great against the ropes lost a lot of rounds in his career on them. Nice mention of the Angulo fight, totally forgot about that one.
> 
> I think jabbing with Golovkin is a great strategy. In fact the more I think about it, the more I think coming at Golovkin in spurts is in Canelo's best interest. Jab with the jabber or slip inside of it and go to the body. Make him reset constantly.


:lol: I just made that Mayweather comparison a minute ago


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Freddie when the GGG/Canelo sparring session came up, "Alvarez has matured quite a bit since then. When I trained Cotto, Alvarez was a lot better than I had ever seen him, and he has gotten better since then."
> 
> According to Roach, Canelo has been improving bit by bit all this time, yet according to Floyd fans he's the same guy that fought Floyd back in 2013...


Nah he was obviously talking about physical appearance. He has definitely filled out since Mayweather. Still, 180 lb Canelo is still losing :yep


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nah he was obviously talking about physical appearance. He has definitely filled out since Mayweather. Still, 180 lb Canelo is still losing :yep


You're a cool dude Turbo, but when you go full Flomo I wish you were white so the Canadian cops woulda let you have it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're a cool dude Turbo, but when you go full Flomo I wish you were white so the Canadian cops woulda let you have it.


:lol:

:sad5


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/carl-froch-lets-honest-who-golovkin-fought--120471


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

My only concerns are the question marks over Canelo at 160. Can he take the power of Golovkin? Will his stamina hold up against this style of fighter at this weight?

I think GGG has the advantages in power, stamina and footwork and I think Canelo is better defensively, in his offensive variety and in combination punching.

Golovkin is the rightful favourite however I'm backing Canelo to win.

I don't think Golovkin will elect to mix it up early, he'll come forward and fight in spots. He'll have success at the jabbing game but ultimately Canelo will time him through the first half of the fight and do well at easing the pressure.

As it goes deep it gets harder to envision as GGG will definitely keep up the pressure and engage in more flurries however Canelo may start to wilt which would turn it in Golovkins favour.

If his stamina holds up I think Canelo will have a great opportunity to light up Golovkin in the later rounds. He has better timing, combinations and tighter defense and I think he could get a late TKO.

Personally I think Alvarez will outbox Golovkin to a clear decision or stop him late however there are a lot of variables and we could see it play out very differently. 

It'll be a great fight, war Canelo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Fucking hell, how did I miss that?!?


Even knowing it, I still can't match his face to that voice lol


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The weigh in was hectic. Great atmosphere


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Had no idea the PPV was 80 bucks. Dammit Oskee.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Always be polite





turbotime said:


> And watch your mouth


Agree to disagree


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo

What did they put in his mouth at 16:10?
First thought was rehydration salt/salt pill but not sure.

Canelo still looking like a big cutter.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if Alvarez moves up to SMW in a few years.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> @Bogotazo
> 
> What did they put in his mouth at 16:10?
> First thought was rehydration salt/salt pill but not sure.


Smuggler's blues


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Killing time before a big fight is the worst...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Killing time before a big fight is the worst...


super easy now...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

If Canelo loses, so what?!

Oskee a G


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

What time (in Vegas) is the fight expected to start?!


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

event is starting 

martin vs. rojo


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

nuclear said:


> event is starting
> 
> martin vs. rojo


Aprox time until main event?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Aprox time until main event?


i believe it will be 3pm AET Australia time.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BZHhFXOA_a0/


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Find it so hard to stay awake for Vagas fights, even massive ones like this. Having said that, really looking forward to it, just remembering the last GGG fight and how I still believe he should of lost that one (close fight though). I actually have a sneaking feeling he'll lose for real tonight, but I wouldn't stick money on it.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Aprox time until main event?


They just said they are gonna try to start it at 11pm ET sharp. I'm thinking about 11:15.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm a huge Canelo fan, but lets be honest. He does get a lot of leeway from at least 1 judge in every fight.


118-110
so obvious


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10159886098635354


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

^
That was cool :yep


----------

